# Medicinal Garden [WhiteWidoW] 6clones-Outdoor Monsters in ground w/ Organic soil(PIX)



## BooMeR242 (May 4, 2009)

*My 2009 medicinal crop using 6 White Widow clones from LB clinic co-op*

*This is my new grow journal for my outdoor medicinal marijuana garden.*
*I plan to use a 6'x8' raised bed garden plot in my suburb bakyard. I will dig up the enitre thing that had previous unknown dirt in it and replace it using;*

*FOXFARM ocean forest organic soil*

*VERMIGROW soil *
*amendments *

*PERLITE size4 (approx 15%)*

*i will be using the organic soil mix with organic fertilizer also.*

*I bought large sized tomato cages as pictured below. They will help support the branches and buds that will be produced later. when height becomes an issue and the plant cannot support itself well.*

*My security setup is high due to last years crop at my other previous location was stolen during flowering. (mainly cuz an exfriend told everyone and their mom and im still unsure who the culprits were) but now i am using a 5 camera video system with night vision and stationed in my back/front yards also tied in with a sensor system that chimes once a person breaks the beam and flood lights are turned on. also im gettin a boxer soon.*

*I have placed a thermometer with humidity readout on the fence next to the garden. also posted my doctor recomendation thats laminated on the fence. in california patients can legally grow up to 6 mature marijuana plants. *


*To start off today i got the clones and setup my closet with a growlight system using 4 CFL tube fixture on a timer for 18hr/6hr day/nites and will gradually place the clones outdoors and harden them off and lower the lighting per day til im at 12hrs indoors then i will move the clones outdoors and plant straight into the ground in the garden. *
*The purpse of this is the clones are used to 18-24hrs of light and need to gradually introduce them to less light outdoors naturally. earlier this season i made the mistake of putting the clones out the day i brought them home from the clinic and they went into shock from such a drastic lessend photoperiod and prematurely flowered. instead of throwing them away we setup a grow room at my buddies pad and put 4 under a 400watt MH light and the other 4 clones were put outdoors at my gfs house in attempt to experiment to see if they would revert to vegitative growth outdoors or indoors. so stay tuned for pix and results from that side grow experiment.*

*This white widow strain is a 60% sativa and %40 indica. a good mix hybrid for indoor or outdoor and a high yielder. im obviously hoping for the best as any grower for a large end harvest come october. im predicitng 1pound per plant. But im optimistic to research ive read and heard that outdoors this strain can produce even 2pounds of dry cured bud per plant. so any and all help/comments/rep/criticism is welcome to help me reach this goal and follow along this grow journal for pix every week with progress reports and discussion of organic growin. this is actually my first time growing with organic soil and nutes. so any experianced growers plz lend ur knowledge id greatly appreciate it.*

*so grab a bowl sit bak and watch...*


----------



## BooMeR242 (May 4, 2009)

CFL 4 tube fixture to veg my clones and harden off til theyre ready to b planted outdoor in the ground.


----------



## notoriousb (May 5, 2009)

Nice dude, ROUND 2! I'm sure this one will go a little more according to plan. I'm scribed


----------



## cph (May 5, 2009)

To bad on the first try. It's not all bad though, they will still produce.

I'll be watching.


----------



## BooMeR242 (May 5, 2009)

ya thanks for the support guys i need it haha.


----------



## dopewear (May 5, 2009)

this is going to be a wicked grow! scribed.


----------



## theloadeddragon (May 5, 2009)

looks interesting.... I will stop in from time to time.


----------



## decept1 (May 5, 2009)

word, i'm doing pretty much the same exact thing. (medical patient as well)

i'm pretty sure we both got our clones from the same place.

Herbal Discount Center?

i got

1 og kush
2 headbands
4 banana kush
2 green crack 
1 querkle


----------



## Zig Zag Zane (May 5, 2009)

Switched over, scribed!


----------



## BooMeR242 (May 5, 2009)

haha whend u go to that clinic? i was just there yesterday. i thought about gettin the OG or the green crack but decided to stick with all the same strain and white widow.


----------



## decept1 (May 5, 2009)

haha yeah, i went down there the 27th of last month.
when i went they only has those strains, no white, purple, jack, or the sour grape =/
but, i am happy with what i got, i will post pics soon.

i'm hardening mine of out side tho, couple hours at a time.


----------



## BooMeR242 (May 5, 2009)

ya im gonna intro them outdoors this weekend. i was there at the clinic last week too i had to pre order the white widow they said they usually dont get WW clones in thats why i had to wait and pre order/. best of luck to ur grow! send a link to ur thread ill follow along and scope ur pix as well. wat soil and nutes u using?


----------



## decept1 (May 5, 2009)

i'm using oceans forest as well,
and for nutes all organic 
i'm using mexican bat guano(veg)
then jamacian bat guano(flower)

thanks man, you too
when we harvest we should all get together and just taste all the different strains.

i'm growing with my roommate, we both have cards that's why we have 10 not 6. (they didnt have two more clones =/ took them all)


----------



## notoriousb (May 5, 2009)

BooMeR242 said:


> ya im gonna intro them outdoors this weekend. i was there at the clinic last week too i had to pre order the white widow they said they usually dont get WW clones in thats why i had to wait and pre order/. best of luck to ur grow! send a link to ur thread ill follow along and scope ur pix as well. wat soil and nutes u using?


you should take a few pics of your security set up Boomer. you just have a tv that's hooked up to the night vision cameras at all time? or it just turns on when it detects movement?


----------



## BooMeR242 (May 5, 2009)

heres pix of the garden box location i will transplant outside. kinda a crammed spot but should work good since ill plant them in the ground. the dirt is crap and ill have to dig it all up and toss it then replace with my organic soil and put the tomato cages in


----------



## BooMeR242 (May 5, 2009)

id take sum pix but id rather keep their exact location secret haha, im lil paranoid about my security since i got ripped last year sorry. but i got the camera system on sale at costco haah works great. hooked up to a comp monitor and turns on when it detects motion. the seperate sensor chimes when it detects movement.


decept- im prob gonna do the same nute setup pretty straight forward of N and P needs... i mite experiment with other shit too. thats sick u got a roomie with a card. i want my gf to get one too so i can grow 12 id b so stoked. more is better always haha. but u should go bak and grab sum more clones then and max out. u doin urs in ground or containers?


----------



## Zig Zag Zane (May 5, 2009)

BooMeR242 said:


> id take sum pix but id rather keep their exact location secret haha, im lil paranoid about my security since i got ripped last year sorry. but i got the camera system on sale at costco haah works great. hooked up to a comp monitor and turns on when it detects motion. the seperate sensor chimes when it detects movement.
> 
> 
> decept- im prob gonna do the same nute setup pretty straight forward of N and P needs... i mite experiment with other shit too. thats sick u got a roomie with a card. i want my gf to get one too so i can grow 12 id b so stoked. more is better always haha. but u should go bak and grab sum more clones then and max out. u doin urs in ground or containers?


 How much was that camera system you got installed? does it take pics every second or so when someone moves or is it a straight video camera?


----------



## decept1 (May 5, 2009)

i would, but i had to drive about 2 hours to get them haha
we are putting them in the ground, my roommate lives on a few acres.
so we are putting them in the ground with 10 gallon pots (1 gallon for every foot of growth)
yeah, keep it simple with the guano, and you will get really tasty buds.


----------



## theloadeddragon (May 5, 2009)

I would recommend using 6 cubic ft of new soil/pearlite. I don't use or recommend MG, but to each their own, and either way your going to need more like six bags rather than two, and at least 2 cu ft of pearlite.... that looks like a good spot.... I hope the that box is in the southwest part of your garden, ....... mix mix mix mix, mix some more, soak, bake, soak, bake, soak, and transplant, they will love it .


----------



## kremnon (May 5, 2009)

that 12 and 6 plant limit is bull shit, its only a floor amount so cities cant put any restrictions lower than that.

as long as ur not going commercial size grow ur cool. the cops may still bust u for 1 plant as well as 30. the charge is the same. it wont stick in court only if ur doc is willing to come testify.

my landlady caaled the cops on me one year (glendora) doesn't care if u have a rec or not ur getting busted and have to goto court. my case got "dissmissed in the interest of justice" on the first day of trial. i had 16 clones 3 mothers and 14 0r 15 seedlings


----------



## BooMeR242 (May 5, 2009)

shit u had to drive 2 hours? theyre like 30-45mins from me in OC. well 10 is still better then 6 so ure ahead.

and im not using miracle grow loadeddragon im using fox farm organic mixes and nutes

but ya the security system was on sale only $500. its live video feed but to save memory i set it up for sensor power. it turns on when it detects movement wherevre its aimed. i have 5 total. 2 in the front and 3 in the bak all aimed perfect. then it records and pops up on the monitor and i can see everything. i doubt ill have any issues but better safe then sorry. again lol


----------



## BooMeR242 (May 5, 2009)

dang crazy story. ya i know its the lowest the cities can limit us to grow. sum counties allow 9-12 per rec patient. but ya i know the cops can still fuk with u and do the court dance


----------



## notoriousb (May 5, 2009)

that's ill you have 5 cameras. hella good deal too for $500 for the whole thing. im jealous..


----------



## BooMeR242 (May 5, 2009)

haha ya thats why i jumped on it. it was too good to pass up. shop around sum if ure inbterested im sure u can find sumthing. even ebay got sum good deals


----------



## notoriousb (May 5, 2009)

next season when I'm doing them at my own place, I'll for sure invest. think it should be all gravy this summer tho. <3 my spot. scribe to it Boomer- https://www.rollitup.org/outdoor-growing/188754-check-my-1st-outdoor-medical.html


----------



## MAc DRe (May 5, 2009)

Boomer, i am very glad you decided to restart and plant your plants in that garden box. With the soil and with that perlite you should have a nice setup. You are going to be very happy with the white widow. And in to regards of the legal limit six, it is the same here for me for my limit. But since you started your plants pretty early, you should come out with a good yield around a pound a plant if everything goes right. I dont' know if i catched what nutes, you were going to use. ANyway good luck and i will be watching this thread until harvest.


----------



## BooMeR242 (May 5, 2009)

actually macdre i was gonna ask for sum suggestions. we were discusing using bat guano for veg and bloom, theres two diff types. one with N and one with P. i was checkin out blood/bone meal too and considering kelp or other nutes. still researchin sum and lookinb for advice from experiance organic growers on here. so any suggestions helps peeps


----------



## greenthumb111 (May 6, 2009)

Glad you got your new clones going indoor. I went down to OCFS and talked to dread guy about you. He said you stopped by. I got some of the Promix and I will use it in my mix with amendments. 

Organic nutes are easy but you should be careful with the bone/blood meal since they are fast a nd slow release nutes. You can be real safe and make teas which are prety easy also. Check out this thread here https://www.rollitup.org/organics/85674-three-amazing-shits.html and this one for teas https://www.rollitup.org/organics/93913-making-tea-ez-cheap.html

Gl with the WW. It should do well outside.


----------



## BooMeR242 (May 6, 2009)

ya i still gotta go bak there and pik up sum other stuff that the hydro store didnt have. ill tell him u sent me haha.
but ya i was gonna check into a tea. so if i do a tea mix will it be slow releasing or fast? the nutes just sit in a barrel rite and keep a lid on so it doesnt evaporate? guess i should read the thread first...


----------



## greenthumb111 (May 8, 2009)

BooMeR242 said:


> ya i still gotta go bak there and pik up sum other stuff that the hydro store didnt have. ill tell him u sent me haha.
> but ya i was gonna check into a tea. so if i do a tea mix will it be slow releasing or fast? the nutes just sit in a barrel rite and keep a lid on so it doesnt evaporate? guess i should read the thread first...


Yea read it and it will answer your questions. Teas are just like chemical or regular organic nutes as they supply NPK to the plant. The difference is you are making liquid ferts from dry organic poo. Slow release of NPK is usually in dry nutes like bone and blood meal top dressings of bat guano or worm castings, etc. Thats why I suggested to be careful with them.


----------



## BooMeR242 (May 8, 2009)

ya i went to the hydro store pikd up a air rock and pump and sum bat guano and neem oil for later. he explained the tea making too. i read the thread u sent its pretty basic and seems like a much simpler way to manage and monitor the feeding of fert thanks again


----------



## theloadeddragon (May 8, 2009)

yeah.... If I had the time, I would make more teas.... I made two last year.... Im hoping to bump it up to six this year.......


----------



## greenthumb111 (May 9, 2009)

theloadeddragon said:


> yeah.... If I had the time, I would make more teas.... I made two last year.... Im hoping to bump it up to six this year.......


Yea teas are easy and can be made and maintained easily by keeping the air stone going in the solution.


----------



## theloadeddragon (May 9, 2009)

I know..... air stone is my only problem........


----------



## greenthumb111 (May 11, 2009)

Check out this publication I found [http://attra.ncat.org/attra-pub/PDF/potmix.pdf]. Look at the table on page 9. It has alot of amendments listed and their rates of nutrient release and NPK values. How are the clones doing and how are the flowering ones doing?

Hope you knees are healing well too.


----------



## outdooguy24 (May 11, 2009)

thats a bummer they went into shock, was that from it being a white widow or will any clone do this?


----------



## BooMeR242 (May 11, 2009)

the previous clones were Mr. Nice strain from a clinic in LB. they pre mature flower cuz they were used to indoor CFL lighting of 18/6 hours and i put them oitside april 1st and light was only like 10hours so it tripped out and flowered. now i have 4 outdoors at a desert house and im gonna upload sum of those pix to show and update. also posting pix of my tea setup.


----------



## BooMeR242 (May 11, 2009)

heres sum pix of the clones that flowered premature and i moved out to my gfs desert house to get more light and see if they will revert to veg mode. i dont see much signs of luck with it reveging. scope the pix and let me know wat u see. 

i see more dense growth and bud formation. seems to have dried up a lil more too and smells great and soooo sticky. but i was hoping theyd revert. so we will see wt happens. theyre gettin sunlight all day.


----------



## Zig Zag Zane (May 11, 2009)

looks good bro, despite the flowering issues, Im having them too, it sucks! I just started some purple widow, and the lil 2 inchers are flowering wtf! its may goddamit! lol anyways best of luck to ya bro, even if those clones keep flowering, you'll have some big fat single cola plants...


----------



## BooMeR242 (May 11, 2009)

a list of the books ive bought to read up on a research. not all were as good as the others. def learned alot from it tho. also a couple videos for examples visually really helped me get the concepts when i started.

also my tea setup that Greenthumb helped advise me to do.

its a pump with a small hose and airstone to put in a 5gallon bucket for a couple days and let the compost sit in a nylon for 2 days and use as my nutes. ill take more pix in action in a few weeks.

also got sum NEEM oil for pests down the road.

superthrive for B1 and transplanting.

does anyone know if i should use this stuff during growth at all? 

and a PH soil tester.

also a pic of the sensor device im using for security

i got a new digital thermometer too for my closet with humidy readout and MAX/MIN recording temps. works great cost $30

oh and mexican bat guano for veg nutes.
10-2-2


----------



## BooMeR242 (May 11, 2009)

dang zig zag thats a bust. did u get clones and put them rite outdoors? thats the same thing i first did and had the flowering issue... can u get lights and put em indoors?


----------



## Zig Zag Zane (May 11, 2009)

BooMeR242 said:


> dang zig zag thats a bust. did u get clones and put them rite outdoors? thats the same thing i first did and had the flowering issue... can u get lights and put em indoors?


 No, thats why im so irritated, I started them from seed 2 weeks ago! they went strong for a week or so, then I see clusters of hairs, its 2 inches and 2 weeks old! but yeah man I got some fluoros I can put ive been putting them under, it still sucks, like why would some of them flower and some have been fine? and the days are far longer than 12 hrs....anyways im sure it will be fine, its just slowing me down...I want monstassss! haha


----------



## BooMeR242 (May 11, 2009)

i took sum pix as an update and was doin my regular leaf check and noticing sum discoloration on sum of the plants.
its wierd.

brown lines almost on sum older leaves but the new growth looks fine.

sum of the other plants have brown burnt tips and the blades outlined in a light yellow.
i read up and says its a nute def
but i just transplanted them into the organic mix last week so not sure if theyre gettin too much or not enough?
the fox farm OF should be supplying enough nutes for the first month i thought.

my temp is doin good.

between 70-78 so far.
humidty went down to 38... i think it should b higher?
it was at 44 before

PH is at 7


but other than that everything seems to be doin good theyre off to a good start growin veg.


----------



## BooMeR242 (May 11, 2009)

so ure setup was outside rite? thats weird then if theyre started from seed they wouldnt know any different. well hope the issue is resolved and u get sum xmas trees growin too haha


----------



## greenthumb111 (May 12, 2009)

BooMeR242 said:


> so ure setup was outside rite? thats weird then if theyre started from seed they wouldnt know any different. well hope the issue is resolved and u get sum xmas trees growin too haha


THe flowering plants look nice but I see some leaf curl in one which resenbles too high pH or it may be related to too little transpiration (too dry). Its only on a few leaves so I would watch it.

Your clones look good. On clones I forget the older leaves and concentrate on the newer leaves to determine if something is wrong. The newer leaves on your clones look green and healthy.

Remember on the nutes to go slow and easy so you dont burn them. You cna back off if you gave a little too much but too much all at once will be more difficult to recover from.

Sounds good on the teas. you can top dress the soil with the bat guano or you can mix it into the soil too.

I wish the overcast would burn off before 11:30 AM. Damn!!! Where's the sun???


----------



## theloadeddragon (May 12, 2009)

sleeping of course, my friend...... he comes and visits me EARLY in the morning


----------



## BooMeR242 (May 12, 2009)

ya ive been wanting to harden this clones off outside but there hasnt been sun for the last few days. i just changed my lighting down to 16hrs on and next week ill drop to 14hrs on the the following week to 12/12 then move them outside. thats wat u were saying before right greenthumb?


----------



## nickbbad (May 12, 2009)

wont putting them on 12/12 make them flower?


----------



## theloadeddragon (May 12, 2009)

I would only go as far as 14 or even 16 if you plan on the plants vegging outside.....


----------



## notoriousb (May 12, 2009)

12/12 will initiate flowering. 13/11 I've heard, can even induce it. at least stay at 16/8 till you put them outside. that's what I've been hardening off my clones for about a week and a half and plan on putting them out next week sometime.


----------



## BooMeR242 (May 12, 2009)

ok ya thats wat i was thinkin. fine with me, means i get to put em outside in the ground sooner and do my hose feed setup system 

theyre chillin outside rite now 11am-6pm soakin up sum sun and savin me sum electricity. 

i figure ill wait til my third week to drop it down to 16hrs on then the followin week keep em outside. just hope they dont premature flower on me again., crazy bitches lol

im on week 2 right now so next week ill prob just keep it at 16? or should i do like 15? lol
cuz im figuring the sunrise here is approx 6am sundown is about 7ish (plus the fence shades the grow box anyways.


*ALSO ANY SUGGESTIONS ON MY RAISE BED SETUP...*

*SHOULD I DIG UP THE ENTIRE BOX OF THE CRAP UNKNOWN SOIL AND REPLACE IT WITH fOX FARM OF? *
*OR JUST DIG 3-4' DEEP HOLES AND ABOUT 2-3' WIDE? THEN I WILL FILL IT WITH MY ORGANIC MIX/PERLITE/VERMI.*

*WAT DO U SUGGEST?*

*THANKS TO ALL U GUYS FOR SCRIBING AND REPPIN MY THREAD. I NEVER KNEW UR EXPERIANCE TAG CHANGES FOR GETTIN REPPED HAHA*


----------



## theloadeddragon (May 12, 2009)

Do a half and half and compare the two,


----------



## BooMeR242 (May 12, 2009)

heres sum pix of the other 4 prematurely flowering Mr. Nice clones i roginally started with that we setup a growroom at my buddys pad. we started with wat we thought was a 400w MH lamp but apparently the box said 250w... hope its enough light for the 4 plants mite need to upgrade when/if they get bigger. its a conversion kit and we have a 250w HPS bulb to swap out when we want to induce flowering. IF they make it haha

but things are looking ok. coloring is good except sum leaves i took pix to show u guys below. looks like amold or sum shit on top the leaf. i went over there last nite and found 3 BIGASS catiplilars! tripped me out, then i looked closer and found 2 smaller ones. my buddy said they already had found a couple the day before too thats why the pix will show a few of the leaves all eaten up. but thats the issue when u go against the rules and bring and outdoor plant indoors...
the bugs need food and indoors theres only these 4 lovely babies to choose from and not an entire garden or nature to kill them off.
so were on the hunt everyday.

Im wondering if my NEEM oil will help control the pest issues? or soap and water spray?


----------



## BooMeR242 (May 12, 2009)

heres the babies soaking up the sun for their first time...


----------



## theloadeddragon (May 12, 2009)

yeah, that would help. I use a garlic spray as a preventative measure


----------



## nickbbad (May 12, 2009)

I would take out as much old soil as you can fill back up with all the new soil you just got and then mix up the new with the rest of the soil thats left in the box. Are you planning on putting all 6 in there? Cause I think that might get way to crowded... I think you can expect a medium outdoor weed plant to take up a 3x3 foot space at the end easy. I dont think I would put more than 4 in there but thats just my opinion. TheLoadedDragon would you comment on this? I would like to hear your opinion


----------



## theloadeddragon (May 12, 2009)

my recomendation is always AT LEAST 4lxw4x2d prepped soil per plant for outdoor plants going in the ground anytime before July. I plan on giving my mommas that plus the pots they are already in.


----------



## theloadeddragon (May 12, 2009)

I would pack at most 3 plants in there.........


----------



## BooMeR242 (May 12, 2009)

damn ya cuz thats the only spot ive got to really grow in unless i do them in trashcans like i planned also... it does look like itd be crowded in the garden box for 6 plants for sure. im just not really able to put them anywhere else thats the issue.

i know theyll end up competing for sun and shoot straight up from overcrowding. but ya idk wat other options really


----------



## theloadeddragon (May 12, 2009)

20 gallon planters like I have. And sink them all the way in the ground like I did last year in the beginning of my perpetual harvests journal (just bumped earlier today in the grow journal forum).


----------



## nickbbad (May 12, 2009)

what I would do is get some soil conditioner (1-2 bags) for your bed like




or similar and mix it with the native soil and put 2-3 plants in it. Then the other 3-4 plants can go in other containers with the soil you bought. Also I would think if you put a plant in a trash can it would probably get so tall it would fall over easy with any real wind. have you thought about something a bit smaller and closer to ground like this






It would save you probably a bunch on dirt 2 because I doubt you have enough dirt to fill 4 trash cans < that would be 120+ gals of dirt.
Think if you had a 5 foot plant on top of a trash can how are you going to support it and you would have to have a ladder just to inspect it. But if you want to try it I would do just one for the first time around otherwise you might end up with plants to big for you to handle.Anyways I hope I helped.........


----------



## BooMeR242 (May 12, 2009)

thanks for the advise guys. ya a ladded would def be needed. i think i was gettin ahead of myself with the 45gallon trashcans cuz the trashcan is like almost 4ft tall and id expect the plant to grow to be like 8ft tall and thatd b ridic high and not easy to exactly ummm conceal from everyone in the neighborhood haha. thats why i wanted to do it in the ground. now ive got a real dilema...

cuz if i plant all 6 in the garden box i face over crowding ans loss of yield im assuming.
then if i do the others in containers (that storage bin would work or ive seen a similar square contained thats not so wide that could work also) i just wont grow as big as i planned on it the ground.


the real issue is im trying to conceal these babies sumwat since my mom runs a biz outta the house and im trying to be respectful til im bak on my feet and recovered from my surgeries and move bak out.

so wat im gonna do this week is go to OC farm supply and pik up sum screening material (3ft tall) and line the garden box to keep rodents and my cats out and watever else tries to crawl in (or at least slow them down) and also will help conceal the plants a lil.
also was gonna develop a screen tarp cover that will allow sunlight thru but when it rains (IF) it rains itll slow the pressure of the water coming down and also protect the plants from extreme 110 degree beating sunlight like i had an issue with last year.

maybe ill put 4 plants in each corner of the garden box and the other 2 as a experiment in a diff container and ill search around tomorrow in my yard for a good place that gets good sun all day but inconspicous.

??
plz let me know ur thoughts


oh and nickbbad thatnks for the happy frog suggestion would help save money and soil replacement


----------



## nickbbad (May 12, 2009)

how does your mom feel about tinting the windows?


----------



## notoriousb (May 12, 2009)

BooMeR242 said:


> thanks for the advise guys. ya a ladded would def be needed. i think i was gettin ahead of myself with the 45gallon trashcans cuz the trashcan is like almost 4ft tall and id expect the plant to grow to be like 8ft tall and thatd b ridic high and not easy to exactly ummm conceal from everyone in the neighborhood haha. thats why i wanted to do it in the ground. now ive got a real dilema...
> 
> cuz if i plant all 6 in the garden box i face over crowding ans loss of yield im assuming.
> then if i do the others in containers (that storage bin would work or ive seen a similar square contained thats not so wide that could work also) i just wont grow as big as i planned on it the ground.
> ...


the box looks good if you amend the soil a bit before transplanting. i think you could fit six without it getting too jungly in there. a top screen cover would be good too epsecially if it gets pretty toasty where you live


----------



## nickbbad (May 12, 2009)

you can get screw in rollers for the planters/containers but if you keep them on the grass I dont think they would be hard to move around. Edit: you are on crutches so maybe they would be . And I have used those containers for inside grows before because I can have up to 5 plants where I live and its just a fine doesn't matter how big they get so inside in those I pulled close to a pound per plant so I know you can get big ass outdoor plants in them. Also how big is that bed 6x6, 9x9? if it gets decent light 4 plants would be the max I would put in there and I think if you have a shaded plant in the corner its going to be drowned out by the others. My point being is you would probably get the same amount of weed in the end if you had 2-3 plants in there or all 6.


----------



## nickbbad (May 12, 2009)

can you put up some pics of all of your backyard again and windows and such that your mom's customers would be looking out of so I can see what exactly you are working with?


----------



## greenthumb111 (May 13, 2009)

I agree on the light schedule and would not go below 14-16 of light before goiung outdoor. Remember June 21 is the summer solstice (longest day) from which the daylight decreases.

Planter mix. I would mix in your amendments into the soil and then put a weaker soil ontop. This will let the plants grow into the hotter soil. Or you can mix a good soil like FF OF which I think you have and use nutes.

Planter. I would probably only put 2 plants in that box. The WW will get to be around 5 feet wide unless you trim/fim or lst it. You can put 3 or 4 in there but they will be crowded and if we have cooler moister deays in Oct. you may get mold with the reduced airflow and big colas.

If you go to OCFS go to the back part and look at the pots. They have some big ones which are wide and are prob 15-20 gal. Trash cans are usually 33 gal but will add height to your plant and make them, as someone mentioned, hard to manage. 

Screening. I use what they call shade cloth which you can get in various shadding %. The more you shade the less light your plants will be getting. I think they have down to 26 % or something like that. Of course the less your % the more transparent. Pick your poison

Look at FDDs 2008 outdoor grow for an example of plant spacing (he had probs with mold because of spacing) and also look at the potted plants too. Potted plants are in 5 gal buckets and look how big they are.


----------



## theloadeddragon (May 13, 2009)

yeah, 5 gal. pots would work, but then everything would be top heavy. Thats why I suggested bigger pots sunk into the ground. It will reduce the height issue, provide a good anchor, allor for plenty of root space/development. putting 2 plants in the planter really would be your best bet (and the WW too). the other 4 should be able to fit just fine next to the box. I would mix all my soils in the raised beds, and go ahead and mix the bagged soil with the local soil you have already in the bed. I would mix 2 cu ft of pearlite with the Local Soil before I would mix 1 part Local Soil for every 2 Parts bagged soil. Use the extra in the raised bed to fill the four pots you will need.

In my journal last year I had layers of plastic as well as screeening up for wind block. You could hardly tell what was behind it. I would recommend doing something similar as a visual buffer for the customers. Feel free to browse through the journal. I moved halfway through the journal, to where I needed the windblock...... the sunken 20 gal pots are throughout my journal.... here I will even upload a couple pics for you...

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/81154-indoor-outdoor-perpetual-harvests-seeds.html


----------



## theloadeddragon (May 13, 2009)

check out the root systems you'll get!


----------



## mcpskills2000 (May 13, 2009)

Hey quick question... Im close to LB what cannibis club did you get your clones from? IF you can please let me know the name and what street it's on. Thanks!!


----------



## theloadeddragon (May 13, 2009)

strangerdanger ^^^^^^^


----------



## notoriousb (May 13, 2009)

gahh that set up is schweeeet! with the netting and all, you can't really tell unless you grow yourself and know people don't try to hide their tomato plants


----------



## theloadeddragon (May 13, 2009)

It was all about the wind for me......... accept in the beginning........ damn wind


----------



## mcpskills2000 (May 13, 2009)

what store did do you go to. Do you have the name, street, and/or phone number.


----------



## theloadeddragon (May 13, 2009)

dude...... whoa........


----------



## notoriousb (May 13, 2009)

theloadeddragon said:


> dude...... whoa........


cereally! this cat's buggin me out..


----------



## BooMeR242 (May 13, 2009)

the clinic was herbal discount clinic off wardlow


----------



## BooMeR242 (May 13, 2009)

hmm k well the advise u guys are giving me sounds rite. im just trying to weigh my options. im concerned about mold and overcrowding for sure. and like he said 6 plants crowded in there will prob yield the same as 3.

i measured it exactly today on the inside of the wood lining.

its exactly 6ft by 7' 3/4ft so just shy of fitting plants with a 3x3' spacing.

so im thinking ill do 4 in the garden box.

then go to OC farm supply today and im gonna grab sum screening material. homeboy there showed me all kinds of diff percentages to choose. and ill design sum sort of tarp setup. 

i like the pix and ur setup with the white plastic and screening. ur plants looked good even in those buckets. so maybe wat ill do is get like a 10 gallon container for the remaining 2 plants and ill set them outside the box on the ground (this way it will almost b level with the actually garden box) and ill create a screen barrier around the garden box and two other plants (so itll kinda appear as if i extended the garden box)

think thatyll work?


also i will be LST and maybe FIM.

i was considering LSTing this week while the babies are indoor and small? or should i wait til theyre 1ft tall?
cant rememebr wat i read.

and we just got our other side windows tinted where the morning sun shines right oin a bay window and it works great but u can see out good just not in...
u cant do tint the opposite way (tint on the outside so u cant see out) cuz the tint will get trashed from weather. 

but i think itll work out ok in the end. weve only got a slider window to see out the bakyard really. ill post sum pix today


----------



## theloadeddragon (May 13, 2009)

I am about to LST some plants that are just barely 6" tall


----------



## BooMeR242 (May 13, 2009)

heres more pix of the garden box im planning on using. approx 6ft x 7 3/4ft

and NO im not using the miracle grow thats chillin rite there., i cant pik it up and move the crap thats been sitting there forever since im on crutches


----------



## BooMeR242 (May 13, 2009)

ya i will prob LST soon then like this week.

so i talked with my parents and of course they dont want me puttin the container outside the box on the grass cuz itll kill it. soooo now im thinkin bout puttin the two in containers and dig out a hole in the ivy up on the hill right there and let them blend in with the other vegatation. thats if my mom doesnt trip on the idea so we will find out later.

the downside is itll b more of an issue to water and get to everyday to check on cuz the climbing involved. but its almost my only choice


----------



## BooMeR242 (May 13, 2009)

well i found a spot that should work great. its a south facing wall right below my bedroom window. in the pic below ull see where theres already two pots with roses in them. ill swap out that spot with the two bud plants instead of the roses in new containers. should get light from approx 7-8am until dusk. kinda concealed too and def far enough away from the sliding window that no one would see them from inside the house. this way i dont have to climb up the damn hill either


----------



## theloadeddragon (May 13, 2009)

well there yah go


----------



## theloadeddragon (May 13, 2009)

looks like you can fit 3 right there


----------



## nickbbad (May 13, 2009)

yeah that sucks that you cant put anything on the grass cause I would have just lined up the rest outside the box and then run the screen from your house to your bed






if you can put the others in the ivy I dont think you'll have to much a problem watering it but trying to hide it may look weird. BTW if you get one of those hose feeders for your plants you should be able to water/feed the plants in the ivy easy, also if you gave that grass a quick spray every once in awhile it will green up that grass a lot, her roses would like it 2 < just water at sun down so it doesnt burn the grass from full sun while its wet.


----------



## nickbbad (May 13, 2009)

sorry wrote the last post before seeing your new post... The others should do just fine where your rose plants are.


----------



## BooMeR242 (May 13, 2009)

haha no worries i always skip around and miss comments. but ya my mom is chill with it rite below my bedroom window and helps for security reason ill have my window open and my sensor rite there so ill hear any greedy bastards tryin to rip my crop off. 

i just spent 3 hours diggin up the garden box. sweated my ass off got a tan and im falling apart rite now haha. im so outta shape from being a gimpo for the last couple months. but i gotta admit the hard work sucks but it feels so good knowin itll be rewarding and its part of the process. kinda like havin a kid i guess. goodtimes and badtimes but its all worth it in the end ya know.
i got about half way dug up then blisters started poppin under my gloves and had to give up. also broke my fukn shovel haha. theres a bigass root system from one of my moms old plants and its fukn down there and stuck. ill post sum pix.


----------



## BooMeR242 (May 13, 2009)

yea so i wouldnt exactly say im strong but put all my weight bounced on this shovel to try and pop this yucca root ball out and lost. broke the metal in half. no joke look at the pic haha/

the shit is right in the way in one of the corners. gotta figure sumthing out now...

the 3rd pic is the row i was diggin up with the root ball in it. the pic doesnt give much justice but its down there and big.

the 4th pic is the shovel with the crack in it now lol. just look close ull see it.


----------



## BooMeR242 (May 18, 2009)

everyday they seem to grow more and more.
when i first started they were at 5" now theyer about 10-11" tall and sum have been splitting out themselves. im about ready to LST them just need to get sum supplies.


----------



## foily (May 19, 2009)

BooMeR242 said:


> everyday they seem to grow more and more.
> when i first started they were at 5" now theyer about 10-11" tall and sum have been splitting out themselves. im about ready to LST them just need to get sum supplies.




Hey man! Nice grow! I can't even imagine what it would be like to have clones that were that big already. I live in the middle of nowhere in a state that doesnt have medical marijuana so i have to be on the look out constantly. Id be lucky if my little babies were that big by july 1st! Ill start a grow journal soon and ill let you see it for yourself! good luck


----------



## BooMeR242 (May 19, 2009)

ya ive had these going for 3 weeks now growing strong cant wait to put them in the ground.
let me know when u start ur grow journal ill scope it out


----------



## foily (May 19, 2009)

BooMeR242 said:


> ya ive had these going for 3 weeks now growing strong cant wait to put them in the ground.
> let me know when u start ur grow journal ill scope it out



ok man! ill give you alittle background. I have 7 lemon skunk(fem), 4 Khola(fem) all at about 2 weeks from seed. I also have 15 seedlings from last years crop so hopefully at least 4 will be female.. I hope... Heres the link from my last years. Enjoy!

https://www.rollitup.org/outdoor-growing/112277-foilies-2nd-year-pics.html


----------



## strictly seedleSs (May 19, 2009)

looking good boomer. Whats your plan for scent control??? Im not trying to harp on you...Ive just never had neighbors that cool. I have an outdoor grow using a 55 gallon drum with the bottom cut out, but im just going for one plant. I dont have to worry about neighbors for that one though. I will def be watching this to fruition. +rep for the hard work.


----------



## BooMeR242 (May 19, 2009)

ya looks like u had a succesful tree grow op. haha well we will follow along with the progress and see wat happens with both grows


----------



## BooMeR242 (May 19, 2009)

thanks SS

the odor for me isnt an issue. even tho im a MM patient i dont exactly want to draw any attention to myself of course.
but my neightbor to my side blazes too. the other side is sum old ass lady by herself. then behind me is a buddy of mine. so im ok for those who can look over their fence and directly see the garden. i am puttin up screening material around the entire garden box tho for sum camflague and attaching fake flowers to the plant later to throw off anyone that looks. my security setup will help prevent anyone from gettin in my yard trying to benefit from my hardwork and money...
but yes odor will be very pungent as i hope haha.


i had started off with 45gallon trashcans as my orignal containers but im switchin it up now to plant in the ground and others in containers. mite still use the trashcans not sure yet


----------



## strictly seedleSs (May 19, 2009)

right on. sounds like you have little worries between your security system and friendly neighbors. Ive got my script too but like you said earlier...you can still do the court dance.


----------



## BooMeR242 (May 19, 2009)

ya true cuz its just a redflag so hpefully none of that nonsense will occur.

im gonna go work on the garden box today and LST the clones. also gonna post sum pix up of the new material i bought at OC farm supply


----------



## nickbbad (May 19, 2009)

sounds good how are the other ladies that were flowering doing?


----------



## BooMeR242 (May 19, 2009)

i visited the growroom at my buddys pad last nite not lookin too good. those army worms are going nuts and weve been pinchin out all kinds. we mite just flip the switch to 12/12hrs lighting and flower the buds we got on it now if we can even salvage it. but im stoked cuz we decided to team up and build a legit growroom out of his entire spare bedroom
him, his brother, his gf and bros gf all liuve there and are gettin their MM cards and hell be able to grow 24 mature plants in the room so were setting up a perpetual crop and rotate it so we can harvest about every 1.5 months. if we use whitewidow that is


the new setup will be organic soil again in square containers. Fox farm OF. with our amendments. have two seperate rooms; room A for vegging with 18/6 photoperiod. then room B; 12/12 photoperiod for flowering.

we will use 6 600watt HPS lamps in the flowerng room. 2 wall mounted fans. charcoal filter. duct work running thru the lamp fixtures to keep them cool. window mounted AC unit for temp and dehumidifier. jamacian bat guano for flowering with a tea system.

then fgor the veg room were gonna do two mother plants to keep clones rolling. clones in a humidity dome setup under t5 4 CFL tube setup. then 24 veg clones will be rotated under the 2 600watt metal halide lamps we will use in the veg room. also have a fan or two in the veg room. mylar will cover the walls and seperate the two rooms and all over the floor to protect carpet. 
we will have digi thermometers high and low. security setup outdoors.

but we plan to flower 12 mature plants every month in a rotation. so stay tuned for that new project.


----------



## BooMeR242 (May 19, 2009)

oh and the other previous clones that prematurely flowered are still outdoors at the gfs pad and doin ok. not sure if there in veg or flwoerind mode tho havent seen em in a lil over a week


----------



## BooMeR242 (May 19, 2009)

finally took the time to go LST (low stress train) the clones by using garden twist ties and painters tape to keep it secure on the side and bent the tops of each plant over to expose the side of the plant and allow the auxins to redirect and focus wat was the orignal side growth. now the side branch will stretch upwards and i wil release the tie down in about a week or so. this will create multipul top colas.


experianced growers;

please look closely at the pix and let me know if everything looks right on the tie down part and how long should i leave them bent sideways for?

-until the side shoot grows just as tall as the original top was?

-or once that side shoot grows a couple inches should i LST it also and develope 4 main colas?

im going for a bush appearance and want to expose more bud sites for flowering down the line. 

arent u able to LST thruought the entire grow? like down the line when its time to flower i can pull the branches apart and open it up for the sun to reach more bud sites right? 

thanks again for the help guys


oh the first couple pix are them soaking up sun outside before i LSTd them. the rest are bent over close ups


----------



## BooMeR242 (May 19, 2009)

i had bought (4) 10foot tall wooden stakes to put on each corner of the grow box.
i also bought 35% black shaded screening material.

its 6' tall and i will wrap it around the entire grow box to help keep dams gatos out and hopefully any other creepy crawlers/ also keeps the sun rays not so direct on the new babies and will help as a security camoflague setup. i will also setup a roof screen top that will prevent neighbors from above seeing down in and the sun again when its directly above wont beam strong heat waves onto the planst so it helps shade them.

4th pic is the 6'x40' shade screening i bought from OC farm supply.

3rd pic is the tomatoe cage inside the 10gallon container i just bought and in location where i will grow the other two clones under my window. still hoping th eyield will b close to the ones in the ground.


----------



## robtoker (May 19, 2009)

what kind of nutes u gonna use im doingan organic grow also this yr i got organic topsoil and all natural organic compost im mixingtogether its 1-1.5-1.3 and a little bat guano just apinch


----------



## notoriousb (May 19, 2009)

nice dude. that lsting looks like it's gonna work out pretty nicely. I have some wire that I'm going to bend mine with now after seeing yours  

that screen will help a lot tho. and those big containers will still work fine. stoked to see them all go into their final homes for the summer. how much longer till you put them all in their containers and the bed?


----------



## BooMeR242 (May 19, 2009)

well on my calendar ive been tracking the prgoess cuz i cant ever remember shit lol.
but im gonna be gone thurs-monday to havasu for memorial and i wont be able to work on diggin those holes. i still need to use a pick to chop up the bigass root system from a yucca that was underneath the soil and get rid of it or damage it enough that it wont grow for a long time. 
im still kinda a gimp and forest gump status with double knee rotation braces and can only last so long standing and digging.

but one hole is about 2ft deep right now. i still got 3 to go lol. and i want them at least 3 feet deep. so ya depends when i finish the holes and prep all my soil mixes and fill the holes before im ready to transplant. but for now vegging indoors and settin em outside to harden off and get real sun saves me cash on electricity and allows them to continue to grow fast and strong indoors while im still working. the sun will peak photoperiod in june so prob about june 1st.

its also hard to find time to work cuz im desigining and buying $5000 worth of supplies for my buddys growroom to do a rotation of harvesting 12 plant every month. so im like all over the place.

robtoker- im using bat guano and micro nutes i picked up at the hydro store. the mexican bat guano is for vegging; 10-2-1 NPK readout
then ill use the jamacian bat guano for flowering when photoperiod changes. its 2-10-1 i believe.

i will not use 100% of nute power tho so i dont over fert the babies tho. ure nutes sound low enough that u should b good. this is my first time growing with organic soil and nutes. im gonna b doing a tea mix to help control and monitor the nute effects


----------



## MyGTO2007 (May 19, 2009)

nice plants BooMe
Wish I could Grow outside,
Im a Montana Med Patient, and we can have 6 max in any cycle.
i own a trailer court, and my house is on the same lot, So i just took part of my 900sq. foot garage a built my indoor room. im going to watch this thread so i can kinda see how plants do outside
we have good summers and temps here,i would just have to veg indoors and flower outside, we get about 2 to 21/2 months of good summers, good luck


----------



## BooMeR242 (May 19, 2009)

thanks my GTO. ya def follow the this thread weve got an indoor setup rollin rite now and another outdoor grow goin at a diff location. we will be doin an entire 24 plant inddor rotation setup in june too so that should be interesting.


----------



## MyGTO2007 (May 19, 2009)

yeah cool
did ya check out my indoor setup just finished it


----------



## weedsofdestiny (May 20, 2009)

Nice grow kickin... thats all I've been putting outdoors... white widow, cheese, himalaya gold.... couple of other of my own breeder strainds... either way im gonna be watching.... can I borrow a chair someone?


----------



## greenthumb111 (May 20, 2009)

The LST looks good Boomer. LST is an ongoing thing depending on what shape and height you want the plant. 

The clones look great too. Make your teas now and they will be ready to use in 24-48 hrs. I feel for you about the digging. I need to cut some trees for more sun in my yard and I need to mix my Supersoil mix. Im going to plant some in pots for now. Doing the sun dance for now.


----------



## BooMeR242 (May 20, 2009)

ya diggin is hard work but gotta do it.

so GT u think i should fert these babies already? hasnt been quite a month yet and idk if the nutes that were in the FF OF has been used up...? or should i slowly introduce the fert with a tea but use a diluted amount?


----------



## BooMeR242 (May 20, 2009)

ya diggin is hard work but gotta do it.

so GT u think i should fert these babies already? hasnt been quite a month yet and idk if the nutes that were in the FF OF has been used up...? or should i slowly introduce the fert with a tea but use a diluted amount?

and ya the LST is a trip cuz this morning the top that i bent over is standing straight bak up now haha like a big "S" so ill just have to keep tieing down diff sides as we go


----------



## greenthumb111 (May 21, 2009)

BooMeR242 said:


> ya diggin is hard work but gotta do it.
> 
> so GT u think i should fert these babies already? hasnt been quite a month yet and idk if the nutes that were in the FF OF has been used up...? or should i slowly introduce the fert with a tea but use a diluted amount?
> 
> and ya the LST is a trip cuz this morning the top that i bent over is standing straight bak up now haha like a big "S" so ill just have to keep tieing down diff sides as we go


THe teas are prety weak so they shouldnt burn them. If you are using a commercial fert read the schedule. I just water with the G&B until the plants start to look a little lighter green. THen its time. In the Promix BX its a little easier since there isnt any nutes in the mix. In that case I just use weak nutes like 3-400 ppm. After I see they are ok with that I increase it the following 2 weeks. 

Since yours are clones they are rooted and growing so they should be able to take 4-600 ppm to start. Watch for leaf curl but I doubt you will have a problem.

I forgot to tell you that the shade cloth you are putting up is not to protect the plants from the sun as they love full sun. Your growth will be a little less with the shade cloth since they will be getting less light but hey if you need to conceal that's the way to go. I may need to check out your security system before long.


----------



## BooMeR242 (May 21, 2009)

hmmm interesting well maybe ill set up the screen so i can leave it open on the side that the sun shines thru in the morning and close it before the afternoon when clients come thru. at that time in the day the sun will be abve anyways. i will prob only use the roof screen when/if it rains and when the temp gets 100+

sound better?

and for the tea, i am using fox farm OF, i didnt end up gettint he promix... but i think next week when i get bak in town ill start on the tea before i get ready to transplant outdoors.

speaking of transplanting;

any use superthrive? i bought it to help plant growth and transplanting but wanna check into it more first. i also read that before u transplant that u use the superthrive a couple days before in watering to help get the roots ready or sumthing?
let me know...


i went and rented an "auger" today. another guy in a thread suggested that cuz im strugglin asa gimp to dig them damn holes especially with clay at the bottm. so in less then 1 hour ill have 4 3'x3' holes dug when its taken me a total of 7 hours just to get where im at now lol.

well worth the $35 rental fee. so for u future outdoor growers theres a tip!
lesson learned.


----------



## strictly seedleSs (May 21, 2009)

Im stoked you rented an auger. I was feelin bad you had to hand dig those holes with your knees being an issue. Skateboarding and snowboarding for years have left my knees a little achy, but no where near as bad as Im sure your feel. And there is no way in hell you would see me digging those holes.


----------



## BooMeR242 (May 21, 2009)

haha ya thanks SS that shit went so fast. it actually took us longer to scoop out the dug up dirt than it dig to use the auger. shit worked great heres sum current pix


----------



## notoriousb (May 21, 2009)

BooMeR242 said:


> haha ya thanks SS that shit went so fast. it actually took us longer to scoop out the dug up dirt than it dig to use the auger. shit worked great heres sum current pix


perfect! stoked to see your ladies finally get in those  and you're using FF OF yea?


----------



## greenthumb111 (May 21, 2009)

BooMeR242 said:


> hmmm interesting well maybe ill set up the screen so i can leave it open on the side that the sun shines thru in the morning and close it before the afternoon when clients come thru. at that time in the day the sun will be abve anyways. i will prob only use the roof screen when/if it rains and when the temp gets 100+
> 
> sound better?
> 
> ...


Like I said the heat is not a problem for this plant so bring on the 100+ weather. As long as you keep them watered and allow air to blow through they will be fine.

I use superthrive all the time for my plants and they love it. It is especially nice to lessen transplanting shock. When you transplant I would put your mix in those holes and make enough room so you can depot the plants and just slip them in those holes without disturbing the roots. Make sure you moisten the FF OF and water the plants before transplanting and that will help lessen the shock. Use the Superthrive in the water.

WHat type of auger was it? Was it hard to control? you did a good job but be careful when you water if you have clay on the bottom. Clay will hold a lot of water and if expansive will create a barrier to water permeating downward. This may cause your roots to become waterlogged and rot.


----------



## BooMeR242 (May 26, 2009)

ya thats an issue im concerned with cuz i tested the drainaige before i put the soil in the holes and it took a while for the water to drain out so ill just have to go light on the water and just do it frequently. i decided to use a 6" auger instead of the 12" and had my dads workers swing by and do it for me they only carried a 2man auger to rent for $35 for 3 hours. but they did a good job and was easy. took more time clearing out the dirt then mixing all my soil. i ran out of FF OF and had to stop to go buy more. i used a total of like 11 1.5cu ft bags with 4 bags of vermiblend and one big ass bag of perlite. i filled up my containers too and have been watering them to let everything settle down. ill upload sum pix right now.


----------



## BooMeR242 (May 26, 2009)

heres sum pix of the holes finally dug and filled in with my organic soil. also the 10gallon containers filled up, and a couple update pix of the clones in my closet vegging. theyre gettin big and had to LST them twice so far. i think im gonna need to move them outdoors soon... was gonna wait til next week but mite just do it this week?


----------



## strictly seedleSs (May 26, 2009)

im dropping outdoor today. the sooner the better if they are ready.


----------



## BooMeR242 (May 26, 2009)

yea i will prob do them this week. just depends when i find time to do more work and get the screening up too. should i be gettin me fert nute tea goin too? or just let the roots use up more of the new soil?


----------



## greenthumb111 (May 26, 2009)

BooMeR242 said:


> yea i will prob do them this week. just depends when i find time to do more work and get the screening up too. should i be gettin me fert nute tea goin too? or just let the roots use up more of the new soil?


Your soil should be ok for a week or 2 but I would get it going one week after transplant and just keep an air stone in it to keep it alive. Make 5 gal at a time.


----------



## BooMeR242 (May 26, 2009)

ok and wat dosage of the bat guano should i start with? a low dosage to intro the fert? i havent checked the suggested dosages yet


----------



## greenthumb111 (May 27, 2009)

BooMeR242 said:


> ok and wat dosage of the bat guano should i start with? a low dosage to intro the fert? i havent checked the suggested dosages yet


Read what I sent you on teas. Here is another for you:

This is a reciepe that was published in Skunk mag by Rev.

Veg...... 1 gal water.. 1 tsp blackstrap molasses.. 1 tsp liquid Alaskan fish fert.. 1 cup earthworm castings and 1 tsp FoxFarm Peace of mind all purpous. Just adjust accordingly for your 35 gal trash can.

Then for flower........ 1 tsp Black strap molasses.. 1 tsp FF peace of mind.. 1 tsp high phosperous bat guano.. 1 cup earthworm castings.. 1/2 tsp Maxicrop liquid or 1/2 tsp kelp/seaweed extract (dry) and 1/4 tsp Micronized (soft) rock phosphate. again adjust accordingly.


----------



## BooMeR242 (May 27, 2009)

ok ill go reread that tea thread u sent me. but ive only bought the bat guano high in N and a micro nute that JR. from OCFS sugested... so should i go get more nute supplies?


----------



## notoriousb (May 27, 2009)

BooMeR242 said:


> ok ill go reread that tea thread u sent me. but ive only bought the bat guano high in N and a micro nute that JR. from OCFS sugested... so should i go get more nute supplies?


could get some cow manure and molasses to supplement that mix. both are always good additions


----------



## BooMeR242 (May 27, 2009)

finally finished installed the screen barrier around the garden box and wooden stakes. not as tight as i wanted but it will work just fine. also put up the tomatoe cages and put them in my 10gallon containers against the wall. if u look in the container pic up on the roof awning ull see me security chime sensor. i moved it to that spot and works great. it scans the whole bak corner of the yard.

im stoked to finally be done with all the setup and move on to puttin these bitches in the ground.

still a lil confused about doing the tea tho. i only bought the bat guano and micro nutes and am not sure do i need more ingredients or am i missing sumthing? where do i get molasses and that other stuff? do i need it?


----------



## greenthumb111 (May 28, 2009)

still a lil confused about doing the tea tho. i only bought the bat guano and micro nutes and am not sure do i need more ingredients or am i missing sumthing? where do i get molasses and that other stuff? do i need it?[/quote]

READ THE RECEIPE!!!! It is very explicit on what you need. If you want to use another receipe thats ok too but follow the directions. 

Get a womens hose or cheese cloth and put the ingredients inside place in your bucket and turn on the air stone 24-48 hrs = Tea. 

You can use the high N bat guano in place of the N source (fish emulsion, manure, etc). If you dont want to make a tea use an organic fert and follow the posted schedule. In general start low ppm and increase every 2 weeks or so with our weather. If it was hotter increase weekly.


----------



## greenthumb111 (May 28, 2009)

BooMeR242 said:


> finally finished installed the screen barrier around the garden box and wooden stakes. not as tight as i wanted but it will work just fine.
> 
> IDK. That screen doesn't really block line of sight if that is what you were trying to do. HD has some 75%. I would put a line of it between your moms viewing area and the plants and take down that black screen. She can tell them its a shade /wind barrier for your baby orchids. What does Mom think about the screening?


----------



## BooMeR242 (May 28, 2009)

lol the screen didnt do shit. to me it was all a waste of money. the stakes are too big and dont stand straight very well. the screening that OCFS suggested isnt even dark. i guess itll help protect from the cats getn in it and other shit and maybe a lil harsh sun but watevr im done dealin with it just gonna let it be lol.

i appreciate the tips but ya it kinda helps blend in the plants inside but u can still see rite thru it.

and about the tea my bad i was all outta it and not reading all the details i just skimmed thru it. been dealin with trying to help set my buddys grow room up using 3600watts and designing the whole thing and figuring out the circut boards and suplies etc.

for transplanting i think ill do it on tues cuz ill be free then and need to feed the plant superthrive a couple days before i think was wat i was reading...


----------



## greenthumb111 (May 30, 2009)

for transplanting i think ill do it on tues cuz ill be free then and need to feed the plant superthrive a couple days before i think was wat i was reading...[/quote]

Definately on the ST. ST is good for reducing transplant shock.


----------



## BooMeR242 (Jun 1, 2009)

k cool. i watered with one gallon today and just over a drop of ST. i read sumwhere to water 1-2 days before transplant with the ST to help reach the roots and activate so it helps cope with the transplanting. im planning on transplanting tomorrow late afternoon which will also help reduce the shock and let them recover overnite. do u think this overcast/ lite rain will help them get used to being outside or is mostly sun better to recover from transplant shock?


----------



## BooMeR242 (Jun 1, 2009)

toimorrow i will be transplanting these bitches outdoors finally. I LSTd them a few times and theyre def growing bushy and developing well. good strong growth all over and the branches are pretty evened out and the canopy is even. theyre just over a foot tall. i watered them yesterday with superthrive and i gallon of water. this will help the transplant shock


----------



## greenthumb111 (Jun 2, 2009)

BooMeR242 said:


> k cool. i watered with one gallon today and just over a drop of ST. i read sumwhere to water 1-2 days before transplant with the ST to help reach the roots and activate so it helps cope with the transplanting. im planning on transplanting tomorrow late afternoon which will also help reduce the shock and let them recover overnite. do u think this overcast/ lite rain will help them get used to being outside or is mostly sun better to recover from transplant shock?


That will all help in the shock factor. THey will be happy to be outdoors Im sure


----------



## BooMeR242 (Jun 2, 2009)

finnaly put these kids in bed! 

transplanted baout 5pm today with the sun out. weather says its gonna be cloudy tomorrow and the next day i hope theyll b ok.

i use superthrive to help reduce the shock and watered throughly. crazy to see the pot/root bound plants when i took them out. scope the pix. im surprised they grew that fast under a t5 setup for only a month indoors...


----------



## Zig Zag Zane (Jun 3, 2009)

Awesome bro, now just sit back and watch them explode


----------



## notoriousb (Jun 3, 2009)

to infinity and beyond!!!


----------



## BooMeR242 (Jun 3, 2009)

haha ya im stoked. it actually rained last nite tripped me out but i guess lettn god wash em with pure water is a goodthing


----------



## strictly seedleSs (Jun 3, 2009)

Im hoping for rain today. Your plants are looking good, nicely done.


----------



## greenthumb111 (Jun 7, 2009)

BooMeR242 said:


> finnaly put these kids in bed!
> 
> transplanted baout 5pm today with the sun out. weather says its gonna be cloudy tomorrow and the next day i hope theyll b ok.
> 
> i use superthrive to help reduce the shock and watered throughly. crazy to see the pot/root bound plants when i took them out. scope the pix. im surprised they grew that fast under a t5 setup for only a month indoors...


THose are looking nice Boomer. THey will love the new spot. Give them a day or 2 to get adjusted to the new dirt and they will take off from there. Like I said before I would just get rid of the shade cloth or double it up in front of the plants to block the view from the house from unwanted eyes.

Did you make your tea yet? What size are the black pots the other 2 are in?


----------



## MyGTO2007 (Jun 7, 2009)

its snowing where im at(MT)


----------



## BooMeR242 (Jun 7, 2009)

thanks GT ya the shade cloth is watever not sure wat i wanna do about it yet still runnin thru sum ideas been super busy just got bak from lake havasu again and tired. but they seem to be doin well even tho the weatehr has been overcast and spot sunny. miteve helped with less stress and strain on transplanting also and gradually bring them into full light.

the containers i got at OCFS like u said in th ebak theyre the 10gallons. should work good i think. i hope the tomatore cages i got work well too and help support and work well for my LSTing. 
speakin off i need to redo them soon.

im goin to start making my tea tomorrow since im exhausted today. the molasses blackstrap i pikd up at a herbal store. took a while to find out where they sell it but my hydro store guy told me. im also workin on another growroom setup at my buddys pad doin 3600watts. spent most of last week workin over there on it. ill post alink to that thread sumtime soon too. 

for the tea i think ill start off using the bat guano and molasses and the micro nutes i got. the hydro store gave me sum new vermiblend liquid food too they wanted me to try out and tell them the results so well see.


----------



## greenthumb111 (Jun 8, 2009)

Cool. Seems you are on your way with your setup. I will be interested to know when your clones show gender. Remember you can top dress your soil around the plants with bat guano (grow or bloom) or any other organic fert. Then when you water they get dosed. I like the teas though. Gives them nutes and O2.


----------



## notoriousb (Jun 8, 2009)

greenthumb111 said:


> Cool. Seems you are on your way with your setup. I will be interested to know when your clones show gender. Remember you can top dress your soil around the plants with bat guano (grow or bloom) or any other organic fert. Then when you water they get dosed. I like the teas though. Gives them nutes and O2.


haha I think all clones are fem considering they were cut from a mother fem or another fem clone. you only have to sex plants grown from seeds. that'd be such bullshit to get clones from a male plant lol


----------



## BooMeR242 (Jun 8, 2009)

haha yea well ive looked for pistols and seems to be all female to me but ya id shit if i spent all this time and money if the co-op was selling male clones haha.

but ya im starting my tea today i like that idea better then the top soil dressing.


----------



## greenthumb111 (Jun 9, 2009)

notoriousb said:


> haha I think all clones are fem considering they were cut from a mother fem or another fem clone. you only have to sex plants grown from seeds. that'd be such bullshit to get clones from a male plant lol


What I meant was that the clones were grown indoor first and the ones we had first, also started indoor, started to flower (showed gender) right away when put outside. I was wondering when the clones would start flowering since these were put outside later by a couple of months


----------



## notoriousb (Jun 9, 2009)

greenthumb111 said:


> What I meant was that the clones were grown indoor first and the ones we had first, also started indoor, started to flower (showed gender) right away when put outside. I was wondering when the clones would start flowering since these were put outside later by a couple of months


haha k that makes more sense. hopefully they won't show any hairs for awhile since they still have awhile of vegging to do. a couple of mine popped hairs after I first got my clones from the club but my little indoor setup and moving them into the sun during the day then back in at night reverted them back pretty quick. glad we're all past that boat now


----------



## BooMeR242 (Jun 9, 2009)

ya thats the last thing i want to deal with again is premature flowering. the previous ones that were flowering i cut down and are almost done drying...


----------



## notoriousb (Jun 9, 2009)

BooMeR242 said:


> ya thats the last thing i want to deal with again is premature flowering. the previous ones that were flowering i cut down and are almost done drying...


still decently dank nugs tho yea? what strains were those previous ones? i forget.


----------



## BooMeR242 (Jun 9, 2009)

they were Mr. nice guy i think maybe black widow. but i think itll be stress so well see


----------



## BooMeR242 (Jun 9, 2009)

worked in the garden today for a good amount of time. started my tea mix in a 5gallon bucket using bat guano, molasses, micro nutes, sum new vermiblend the guys at the hydro store wanted me to try and threw the airstone in it. now we wait...

also made 2 gallons of neem oil mix and sprayed down all the ladies top and bottom to help repell the pests. do i need to rinse that shit off? i cant remember..

put the tomatoe cages bak up and moved the branches thru and gonna LST later this week


----------



## greenthumb111 (Jun 9, 2009)

notoriousb said:


> haha k that makes more sense. hopefully they won't show any hairs for awhile since they still have awhile of vegging to do. a couple of mine popped hairs after I first got my clones from the club but my little indoor setup and moving them into the sun during the day then back in at night reverted them back pretty quick. glad we're all past that boat now


I wish I had done that to my G13 clones


----------



## greenthumb111 (Jun 9, 2009)

also made 2 gallons of neem oil mix and sprayed down all the ladies top and bottom to help repell the pests. do i need to rinse that shit off? i cant remember..

Naw the neem stays on the plant to repel pests. Just dont do it during sunny part of the day, oh wait were in SoCal its CLOUDY EVERY DAY!!!!I need to neem them too.


----------



## Zig Zag Zane (Jun 10, 2009)

> oh wait were in SoCal its CLOUDY EVERY DAY!!!!I need to neem them too.


This june gloom sucks bro!


----------



## BooMeR242 (Jun 10, 2009)

haha ya i read that part about not applying in direct sunlight. but ure rite i havent seen the sun since i was in havasu over the weekend haha. this shit needs to clear up asap! im startin to feel bad for the ladies...


----------



## BooMeR242 (Jun 11, 2009)

so i spent more time in the garden today and decided to LST to the tomatoe cages and i pulled too hard on one plants main stem and split the stem at a large node at the bottm. made me sad. lol but i duct taped it and bent it the other way to it should heal up over time but i just hope it doesnt stunt/stress the plant. rite now on 5 of the plants they all seem to be growin 4 strong main shoots which is wat i def want. one sumhow only has 2 so ill have to continue to LST


----------



## BooMeR242 (Jun 12, 2009)

finally got sum pix of the LST i just did. kinda hard to see but if u look close ull see the green wire ties i used to tie the branches and main cola stem down to the tomatoe cages and for those of u who arent familar with "low stress training" ull see the reason is to promote grow hormones "auxins" to redirect into the remaining branches that are higher then the previous tall stems. this grows strong sturdy 4 main cola stems and focuses on branching out small stems to create larger and stronger nodes. i decided to tie down all four branches that the previous LST indoor grew in hopes to develope stronger growth on the other smaller branches that are shooting off the main stems. also as an experiment and to create the bush tree look instead of the traditional xmas tree appearance. 

i also did my tea mix for nutes and poured it in today about 11am. been overcast as shit with this june gloom is so cal but watever the ladies are still lookin good. hopefully the nutes will kik in asap and ill see results. i dont see any signs of shock or stunt from the transplanting so i do truely believe using the superthirve worked! also i am using sum new ammendments from my buddies at the hydro store suggested. so we will see wat happens. i was noticing the newer growth leaves were becoming a lighter green color so im sure they needed sum nutes.
oh also the top view shots of diff plants if u look close u can see how im training each growth to spread out to the side so the plant is staying low to the ground and widening out past the tomatoe cages. not sure if any of u have tried this method to this far of extent but my research has been that white widow can respond well to LST and produce larger yield by producing more bud sights and open up the plant. let me know if u guys know about this in experiance.

but scope the pix and ill get sum new ones next week and hopefully the sun comes bak

oh and also the pic of the bud hanging and drying is not trimmed yet and yes i know its twice the work to trim it but i was in a hurrry to leve for the river last week when i cut them down and over it. they are the ones that prematurely flowered on me and were at my gfs pplace. i cut them down to just put them out of their misery before more shit goes wrong. my theory is it will b all stress and smoke harsh and burn lol. sooo ya we will see but def a lesson learned with clones and putting them outdoors too early in the season.


----------



## notoriousb (Jun 12, 2009)

nice dude. it's all coming together now. just gotta sit back and watch them explode  
jealous of the early buds you got though. wish I had some of my own to puff on 
haha the penguin's a good guardian to have watching over that shit


----------



## Zig Zag Zane (Jun 12, 2009)

Your girls are lookin really healthy Boomer! keep it up, and how you said ur flowering plants would have been all stressed and fucked if you let em revegg, thats true, so true lol My one girl that flowered got alllll ugly and dark, shit looked gnarly...haha so i chopped her and im glad I did so I think u made a good decision...anyways I dont think ill use clones from the clubs except for all indoor grows, cuz even if you take em home and try to put em indoors under a light cycle similar to the real sun to try and get em ready, it seems like it will just send em to flower...sucks but it seems like there is no way to bring clones outdoors successfully...


----------



## greenthumb111 (Jun 13, 2009)

Looking good Bommer. If we can get some damn sun we can watch them grow. I will be curious as to how your LST will go vs a regular grow, weight wise.


----------



## BooMeR242 (Jun 13, 2009)

ya i almost wanna not LST one or two and compare. but after this grow ill be movin in november and do my indoor grow using 3600watts so itll b a big change


----------



## greenthumb111 (Jun 15, 2009)

BooMeR242 said:


> ya i almost wanna not LST one or two and compare. but after this grow ill be movin in november and do my indoor grow using 3600watts so itll b a big change


Hey Boomer, how did you like all the sun today? Its clear tonight too so should be sunny tomorrow too. YAY!


----------



## notoriousb (Jun 15, 2009)

greenthumb111 said:


> Hey Boomer, how did you like all the sun today? Its clear tonight too so should be sunny tomorrow too. YAY!


not here up north..


----------



## BooMeR242 (Jun 15, 2009)

haha ya i was so stoked. its funny how excited i can get now for the sun to come out for the ladies haha. took about half the day for the sun to come out but was still nice. today its still a lil overcast but hope it clears up soon


----------



## notoriousb (Jun 15, 2009)

it's really supposed to clear out and heat up this week, so hopefully the sun stays out. my girls are all poppin hairs


----------



## BooMeR242 (Jun 16, 2009)

ya its sunny right now at 9am when i look outside but the clouds just roll thru. or overcast watever u want to call it. hoping for sum warm direct sun this week and the rest of the seasn!


----------



## Zig Zag Zane (Jun 16, 2009)

Im gettin some sun now finally, it still comes and goes though throughout the day...


----------



## BooMeR242 (Jun 21, 2009)

heres sum pix of the ladies after they had a week to soak up sum good sun. theyre gettin bigger.

also a pic of the LST method showing a main stem bending up and down like an S.

the last pic is my bucket of nute tea i got goin


----------



## strictly seedleSs (Jun 22, 2009)

looking really good.


----------



## greenthumb111 (Jun 22, 2009)

[the last pic is my bucket of nute tea i got goin[/quote]

Did you put the stuff in a cheese cloth or nylon stocking? Just wondering because it will be easier to use if you do. 

Plants are looking great. I think its going to get hot this week and we will get some sun finally.


----------



## notoriousb (Jun 22, 2009)

Nice Boomer! your girls are really lookin good. so stoked you decided to use that planter box instead of those trashcans. they look pretty happy in there  keep up the good work man


----------



## BooMeR242 (Jun 22, 2009)

i didnt use a nylon or anything. in the thread u forwarded me the guy said he doesnt use one cuz he likes the extra crap for a topsoil dressing for extra slow release for the next watering. so im trying it out. plus i didnt have anytihng to put it in haha.

but thanks guys im stoked theyre finally taking off. 

i was gonna ask for sum advise regarding the LST method.;
the plant is now growin a solid 4-6 main stems and i want to keep it at that. so i was gonna untie them today and stuff the branches bak inside the tomatoe cage and let them grow freely for a month or so now til they gett bigger. or should i keep lsting? i cant let them get too wide cuz theyll over crowd. but i do want to maximize my space and open up more space for nodes to develope for bud sites...


----------



## tat2d420 (Jun 24, 2009)

Sweet!! I am scribed man.Keep us posted..


----------



## BooMeR242 (Jun 24, 2009)

glad u could join us!


yesterday i fertilized again and hoping to see the ladies take off.
i also undid the LST ties and good thing too. two branches grew wider and i tied them too tight and they cut themselves. im sure itll heal fine but def sumthing to keep an eye on next time.
i took all the new shoots and main branches and stuff them bak inside the tomatoe cages and hoping to promote growth a lil taller now and let it do its thing so we will see wat happens. ill post sum new pix soon


----------



## Where in the hell am I? (Jun 27, 2009)

Lookin good bro! My BIG girls have been in veg fer about 4-5 months, BTW.


----------



## BooMeR242 (Jul 1, 2009)

Decided to go out take sum pix before i leave for havasu this weekend for the 4th.

the girls r lookin good.
the two in containers dry out alot faster so gotta watch em and still doin my cycle for nutes (water, then fertilize, water, then fertilize. prob watering about twice a week right now)

i trimmed up the bottom of all the plants so i can see in easier water easier and get rid of all the crap that wont be getting much light if at all later down the line.

bak the other week when i had done the LSTing i had broke a stem and now the damage is visible. u can see the shorter one in the corner is struggling and stunted. theres also a close up of the stem thats damaged. not sure if i should duct tape it together it looks like its healing.

also if anyone knows when should i expect the photoperiod outside to start changing? is it sept? or aug?


----------



## strictly seedleSs (Jul 1, 2009)

Those things are looking great. Maybe Ill see you at the river this weekend...Ill be the guys with red eyes.


----------



## BooMeR242 (Jul 1, 2009)

ya well be posted at the channel across from the Rockstar tent well be with 4 boats and have about a two boat sized open spot between the boats with the beerpong table out in the water so if u see us come say watsup ill b the guy in the pink and blue shorts and hat haha. ill prob b fukd up and mite take me a minute to catch on but come grab a drank and sneak a bowl haha


----------



## strictly seedleSs (Jul 1, 2009)

sounds like a plan


----------



## tat2d420 (Jul 3, 2009)

lookin good bro.


----------



## BooMeR242 (Jul 6, 2009)

thanks guys i just got home from the weekend and i swear a couple of the plants grew like 8-10inches. such a trip


----------



## BooMeR242 (Jul 6, 2009)

hey guys got a couple questions i went out to inspect the crop and noticed my two plants in the containers look like theyre budding or flowering and its trippin me out cuz the rest in the planterbox dont look like that and i thought the photoperiod doesnt change til at least august or sept.
so if u can check out the pix and let me know wat u think. the first couple pix r the container plants that are flowering and the others in the ground have longer internode spacing and still growing new shoots thru the main stems to grow taller. the ones in the planter box grew a lot over the weekend too and the container ones dont look like they grew much. so let me know wat u guys think and if theres anything i need to do.


----------



## weedsofdestiny (Jul 6, 2009)

Wow very nice looking... I love it when you don't see the ladies and you come back and they double in size theres nothing more that puts a smile on my face... well at the end of the year when the fruit is ripe, but it is great watching them blow up out of control when the great light in the sky goes to work !


----------



## notoriousb (Jul 6, 2009)

BooMeR242 said:


> hey guys got a couple questions i went out to inspect the crop and noticed my two plants in the containers look like theyre budding or flowering and its trippin me out cuz the rest in the planterbox dont look like that and i thought the photoperiod doesnt change til at least august or sept.
> so if u can check out the pix and let me know wat u think. the first couple pix r the container plants that are flowering and the others in the ground have longer internode spacing and still growing new shoots thru the main stems to grow taller. the ones in the planter box grew a lot over the weekend too and the container ones dont look like they grew much. so let me know wat u guys think and if theres anything i need to do.


my Cali Orange plant is starting to bud and looks similar to your plants that are switching to bloom. I'm not too sure what to do myself. I think they've probably gone too far into bloom to reveg back now, so I think I'm just going to start bloom ferts on it now and keep truckin with flowering. it's definitely a tough call though cuz you want them to veg as long as possible and have them bloom when the light cycle switches, but what can you do ya know? waiting for it to reveg back once it's already gone so far just slows all the growth down. so since it's so late I'm gonna try and keep blooming it, but if it reverts it reverts. but if not, you get some early buds


----------



## BooMeR242 (Jul 6, 2009)

ya its just frustrating cuz i already had the preflowering issue with my first 9 clones and got just about an ounce total dried from it cuz they only got to b like 1 foot tall. and the container plants arent that big yet and i want them to veg longer and get bigger so idk wat to do either


----------



## greenthumb111 (Jul 7, 2009)

BooMeR242 said:


> ya its just frustrating cuz i already had the preflowering issue with my first 9 clones and got just about an ounce total dried from it cuz they only got to b like 1 foot tall. and the container plants arent that big yet and i want them to veg longer and get bigger so idk wat to do either


Just so you know the summer solstice is June 21 (longest day of the year) From there on the days are getting shorter.

Your plants are looking good Boomer. I have 1 of mine, the biggest, that has started to flower. Sometimes they do that.


----------



## notoriousb (Jul 7, 2009)

just seems like that's a common problem people sometimes have with clones. I'm buying seeds next season for sure. they just grow so much faster and bigger, it's unreal the growth rate of seeds to clones. should get some femmed seeds and we can do some trading next season


----------



## strictly seedleSs (Jul 7, 2009)

I checked on mine yesterday and they seemed to have grown 6" - 8" in the 3 days i was gone. I would have stopped by to smoke a boll with you on the lake but we didnt take our boat out of Parker. we normally spend our saturday on the lake, but the river was soooo nice. we partied with some H.A.s. I love 4th of july. Hope you had a good time. Your plants are looking beautiful.


----------



## BooMeR242 (Jul 7, 2009)

thanks for the help guys i wasnt sure if i was trippin. ya idk i grew from seeds last year and was a lil diff on the growth pattern so thats prob why im trippin. well hopefully they stay strong and grow a lil larger cuz i never really got to push them with nutes and shit. so should i flip to less N and more P?


----------



## notoriousb (Jul 7, 2009)

BooMeR242 said:


> thanks for the help guys i wasnt sure if i was trippin. ya idk i grew from seeds last year and was a lil diff on the growth pattern so thats prob why im trippin. well hopefully they stay strong and grow a lil larger cuz i never really got to push them with nutes and shit. so should i flip to less N and more P?


that's what I'm gonna do. what kind of ferts have you been using? i forget  haha


----------



## BooMeR242 (Jul 7, 2009)

well i am using both bat guanos for each stage plus other nutes for my tea


----------



## BooMeR242 (Jul 10, 2009)

does anyone have any other sugggestions for my tea mix for the bloom stage?


----------



## notoriousb (Jul 10, 2009)

BooMeR242 said:


> does anyone have any other sugggestions for my tea mix for the bloom stage?


Everyone raves molasses to fatten them up. I'm gonna try honey because thats what I have on hand. what guano do you have for blooming tho? some are really good for veg and some are great for bloom


----------



## weedsofdestiny (Jul 10, 2009)

notoriousb said:


> Everyone raves molasses to fatten them up. I'm gonna try honey because thats what I have on hand. what guano do you have for blooming tho? some are really good for veg and some are great for bloom


 
I've never really used molasses either.... its always been sugar in the raw ... honey sounds better than anything though actually....


----------



## greenthumb111 (Jul 11, 2009)

BooMeR242 said:


> does anyone have any other sugggestions for my tea mix for the bloom stage?


Make sure the resultant NPK ratios have the P and K the highest and the N the lowest. Look at the grow and bloom NPK ratios for GH and Maxsea nutes for a good starting ratio


----------



## Hodgegrown (Jul 11, 2009)

BooMeR242 said:


> does anyone have any other sugggestions for my tea mix for the bloom stage?


Check out Spare time Supply out of Willits Ca. They have everything and then some. All there products are listed with numbers to help you decide.. Lookin good BooMeR.


----------



## BooMeR242 (Jul 11, 2009)

thanks guys i appreciate it.

im using mexican guana which is high N for veg. then for bloom the jamacian guano high in P. im using the molasses still and prob will continue during flower since it still has sum N in it for green coloring.

i guess theres not much else out there i really need to mix up then besides switching to the bloom guano.

i LST two of the tallest babies yesterday to change the direction on auxin horomone flow and its crazy to watch how fast the other shoots jack up to the sky even faster now that the previous tallest lead stem is lower then the rest since i bent and tied it down.


----------



## BooMeR242 (Jul 13, 2009)

heres sum new pix of the crop doing well especially the babies in the garden box.
the ones in the container r trippin me out. my theory is theyre root bound since theyre only in 10gal containers and switching to bloom already and not nearly as big as id like or like the others. also the bottm leaves were turning yellow and a couple fell off. not sure which deficency but might b N. ive been doin slow and gradually feeds with the guano tea but im bumpin up the doses. just didnt wanna over do it ya know.
i actually just fed the containers a high dose of N in hopes to fix the color issue and promote bak to veg growth. actually mite be working or the fact that the sun is pushin them hard cuz if u look at the pix a page bak when i assumed they were flowering already, now u look at the ones below and the buds have turned into hairs and look like its veggin again. if so im stoked. just hope it doesnt go into shock or fuk shit up.

so well follow it closely and see wat happens. the ones in the planter box are goin strong still been tying down the tallest stems to promotoe auxin direction to the other shoots and boost them to the same height for an even canopy and strong growth for bud sites. the smaller one stills seems to be strugglin and behind since i broke the main bottom stem a while bak and its hurtin. but looks like its still veggin strong. im watering more often now that the temps are staying between 85-100degrees here in socal. also do fert like every 4 days. hope i dont over do it and i hope it boosts the growth and veg or wats left of the veg life.

so no one has any suggestions still about wat else to use for organic nutes in my tea? im stickin with the molasses and bat guano for now. i had other promo shit the guys at the hydro store hooked it up with to try, and ive been using superthrive. not sure if its helpin but hope so.

also theres a pic in there that shows LST still being performed


----------



## 303 (Jul 13, 2009)

outstanding my friend, scribed!+Rep


----------



## BooMeR242 (Jul 13, 2009)

thanks glad u could join us!


----------



## Zig Zag Zane (Jul 14, 2009)

Your plants are booming Boomer!


----------



## BooMeR242 (Jul 15, 2009)

haha thanks zig


----------



## theloadeddragon (Jul 15, 2009)

your plants in pots aren't rootbound... they're hungry, . How many are in the box again????


----------



## grow space (Jul 15, 2009)

superb plant man.im growing a white widow mother plant outside as well-taking some clone 4 time to time and prepearing the clones 4 soon to be ready grow cab in my shed.i have topped my ww and couple of weeks after that i started to lst them.the plant is nice short and really bushy.all went well untill 3 days ago i acidentally trip on of the lst strings and i broke 1 of the 3 main stems-ducktaped it right back and i hope it will heal in about 2 weeks.


keep up the good work...


----------



## BooMeR242 (Jul 15, 2009)

thanks growspace goodluck with the WW

and ya im not sure if theyre rootbound or wat but i def overfed the container two with nutes and burnt the tips sum and yellowing leaves so i flushed the containers and waiting to see wat happens. 

theres 4 WW in the garden box theyre doin well even the sorter one that was in shock from trauma. theyre at the fence line now and still green all over im just continuing to fed the shit outta them.


----------



## BooMeR242 (Jul 19, 2009)

since i flushed the containers and removed the yellowed and brown burnt tip leaves the two in containers are doing alot better. seem to be greening up. im wondering if i should transplant into larger containers tho cuz theyre not that big and seemed to go bak into veg mode instead of flowering like it was. theyre in 10gallon containers right now id wanna do like a 20gallon


----------



## greenthumb111 (Jul 20, 2009)

BooMeR242 said:


> since i flushed the containers and removed the yellowed and brown burnt tip leaves the two in containers are doing alot better. seem to be greening up. im wondering if i should transplant into larger containers tho cuz theyre not that big and seemed to go bak into veg mode instead of flowering like it was. theyre in 10gallon containers right now id wanna do like a 20gallon


If they have reverted isnt that what you want? 10 gal is sufficient to grow some good size plants. If you wnat to uppot then 20-gal is a good size but at this stage may be a little late since we only have about 6 weeks of veg left (max) depending on strain.


----------



## BooMeR242 (Jul 20, 2009)

ya well i checked em out this morning and the two in the container def went bak into veg and grew a lil more so hopefully the sun stays strong and i can get sum more heighth outta them since theyre pretty short. but i prob wont transplant in risk of shocking them and ure right its too late now anyways wouldnt b worth it. so im lookin forward to the bloom anyways


----------



## BooMeR242 (Jul 20, 2009)

lol so today after the gym i was hittin the bag and broke my finger. pretty funny kinda frustrating tho cuz now my gardening will be limited or ghetto one handed lol


----------



## greenthumb111 (Jul 20, 2009)

BooMeR242 said:


> lol so today after the gym i was hittin the bag and broke my finger. pretty funny kinda frustrating tho cuz now my gardening will be limited or ghetto one handed lol


First your leg now your hand, jesh! Were going to have to confine you to the garden with small hand tools.


----------



## MediMaryUser (Jul 21, 2009)

plants look great


----------



## BooMeR242 (Jul 22, 2009)

haha ya i know im a walking (gimping) mess lol the plants are doin great thanks guys theyre over the fence line and still goin strong. the container plants still in veg and the yellowing leaves have almost gone all the way away. i cleaned up the bottom shoots and new growth of the plants since they wont be receving much if any light and want to focus growth up top. still gonna be pushin hard with the nutes high in N for the next couple weeks then ready to push with high P nutes so any tips for blooming stage nutes let me know


----------



## BooMeR242 (Jul 22, 2009)

heres sum new pix of the garden


----------



## notoriousb (Jul 22, 2009)

BooMeR242 said:


> heres sum new pix of the garden


damn dude! those blew the fuck up since your last update! haha good thing you only put 4 in that box instead of all 6 hahaha. lookin great tho Boom. definitely envious of your grow man


----------



## theloadeddragon (Jul 22, 2009)

hehe growing well...... but I would still say you could have put just one or two plants in the box and it would have filled out all the way and then some........... see how big they get? double size or more during flowering


----------



## notoriousb (Jul 22, 2009)

theloadeddragon said:


> hehe growing well...... but I would still say you could have put just one or two plants in the box and it would have filled out all the way and then some........... see how big they get? double size or more during flowering


you really think so TLD? looking pretty damn tight in there with just those 4. 
I'd maybe extend that box a railroad tie or two in both directions and then have a huge raised bed to grow in


----------



## theloadeddragon (Jul 22, 2009)

notoriousb said:


> you really think so TLD? looking pretty damn tight in there with just those 4.
> I'd maybe extend that box a railroad tie or two in both directions and then have a huge raised bed to grow in


I know so buddy! 

one 2 1/2 ft tall raised bed all along the back of the yard is what I would do, divided into four slots, for four plants to grow 20+ ft


----------



## BooMeR242 (Jul 22, 2009)

haha ya well im not trying to grow over the roof of my house either but the grow box was already there for my mom vegs and i did the 4 cuz i really didnt have a choice and wanted to stay away from container growing cuz theres a huge difference between the ones in th eground versus the tqo in container. prob wouldve gone to 20gallon containers tho.

ya theyre just over 6ft tho cuz im 6'1'' lookin up at tghem when i stand in the box. still expecting about 3ft more of growth total so itll be interesting to see.

white widow is 60/40 sativa/indica cross thats why its gettin tall plus theyre crowded and touching so theyre competing to get higher then each other i just hope my nodes dont stretch out too much.

and sadly this will prob b my last outdoor grow for a while. we got two seperate gvrowrooms goin right now and dif buddys pad im invested in and working in as a partner so keeps me busy and good practice for my setup come falltime when i get my own place again and do my indoor tree grow setup. so jst wait for that and follow


----------



## strictly seedleSs (Jul 22, 2009)

those plants are looking great.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Jul 22, 2009)

I will definitely stay tuned........


----------



## BooMeR242 (Jul 22, 2009)

yea def cuz the ride is just gettin ready to go faster ;p


----------



## sagensour (Jul 22, 2009)

cool set up bro. Waht are you feeding and how often. Do you feed water water feed? im growin widow up in norcal.


----------



## BooMeR242 (Jul 22, 2009)

glad u could join. im diggin the white widow so far first time. last year i grew master kush and got jacked at a differnt location. but ya im doing everything all organic and the soil is fox farm ocean forest mixed with vermiblend and perlite. then for fertilizer im making my own teas. my guys at the hydro store hooked it up with sum new organic samples that vermiblend came out with. its afridge pack to stay cold with active critters in it and sum other good micro nutes for all around plant developement,

the main nutes im using in the mix is mexican bat guano which is high in N (10-1-1) i believe and molasses blackstrap (5-1-1)? lol not sure. but its good all around shit. 
i also am using superthrive on top on the tea to promote vigourous growth and seems to help.

for flowering so far im gonna use the molasses still with sum other sample shit i got from vermiblend and the micro nutes plus the
jamacian bat guana which is high in P (1-10-1)? i think about that. im still researching to see wat else might boost my flwoers so any suggestions guys let me know!

and the feed cycle i was doing water feed water feed water etc
but at one point to push them i was doing feed feed flush feed feed flush. i actually over fert my two in the containers tho (hints the yellowing leaves on the bottom) so i backed off and hopign to avoid nute salt lockout and flushing this week.
i got a new tea going right now and will fert in two days. hope this helped any more questions or suggestion plz fel welcome


----------



## BooMeR242 (Jul 22, 2009)

btw guys if u have links to ur grow threads or any other good indoor grow or outdoor grow ops plz feel free to post em ure not thread jacking. im lookin to do sum more research on both so itd be helpful


----------



## BooMeR242 (Jul 22, 2009)

heres me in my secret garden lol


----------



## strictly seedleSs (Jul 22, 2009)

Im jealous


----------



## BooMeR242 (Jul 22, 2009)

well u could b envy with my green but id share if i could. sharing is caring


----------



## theloadeddragon (Jul 22, 2009)

A friend in Need is a friend Indeed


----------



## strictly seedleSs (Jul 22, 2009)

I thought it was "a friend with weed is a friend indeed".


----------



## theloadeddragon (Jul 22, 2009)

theloadeddragon said:


> A friend in Need is a friend Indeed


 
I like my way better


----------



## BooMeR242 (Jul 22, 2009)

lol im good with both


----------



## Zig Zag Zane (Jul 23, 2009)

Damn Boomer! those must be really soaking up the sun! they are huge bro!...looking bomb man and I dont know about how secret that garden will be soon...those are gonna be massive bushes with tops hanging over that fence lol anyways man, lookin damn good...


----------



## BooMeR242 (Jul 23, 2009)

haha thanks man its my first outdoor grow really cuz last year was shitty. 4 in like 5 gallon pots with miracle grow no nutes and watered like everyday which was too much they only got to 4ft then got jacked so hopefully things go betetr this year goin all organic.
but ya im expecting them to hit easily 8-10ft lol
urs are lookin pretty good too tho still following!


----------



## theloadeddragon (Jul 23, 2009)

interesting...... very interesting........  ........ biere


----------



## BooMeR242 (Jul 23, 2009)

i was doin sum research between beerpong games tonite and was reading besides white widow being a high yielder it gets easily 7-10ft tall so we will def see. i inspected the women today and the main tops (each plant has like 4-6) are branching out smaller branches too which should produce good bud locations so im geting excited to see buds developing soon


----------



## greenthumb111 (Jul 24, 2009)

BooMeR242 said:


> i was doin sum research between beerpong games tonite and was reading besides white widow being a high yielder it gets easily 7-10ft tall so we will def see. i inspected the women today and the main tops (each plant has like 4-6) are branching out smaller branches too which should produce good bud locations so im geting excited to see buds developing soon


Damn Boomer those are getting to be beasts!!. Did you get the tomato stands for the pots from OCFS? Keep up the good work.


----------



## BooMeR242 (Jul 24, 2009)

actually i got raped for the stands over at a place called Blue hills nusery in whittier/la habra. more expensive then they shoulddve been and i wasnt thinkin when i bought them. they were like $27 each!
i shouldve make my own my dad just laughed at me cuz he has a sheet metal shop at his AC company i couldve made sumthing better. oh well lesson lerned but ill still have it for my next huge indoor grow.
they work great ill say that. still gonna need bamboo stakes cuz the top stems are a few feet above the top trelis already and will need support up there hopefully for fat buds


----------



## erkelsgoo420 (Jul 24, 2009)

Nice grow... Can't believe I missed this for so long... Scribed for sure!! Oh and its "a friend in need is a friend indeed..but a friend with weed is better. And the one with breast is above all the rest."


----------



## strictly seedleSs (Jul 24, 2009)

erkelsgoo420 said:


> Oh and its "a friend in need is a friend indeed..but a friend with weed is better. And the one with breast is above all the rest."


 
I like that way the best.


----------



## hippiepudz024 (Jul 24, 2009)

beautiful grow man, i cant wait to see what those outdoor widow buds look like +rep


----------



## BooMeR242 (Jul 24, 2009)

haha kudos for the breast


----------



## BooMeR242 (Jul 24, 2009)

glad u could join us! ya its been a few months growing so far but ure just in time for the exciting part! so grab a seat theres plenty


----------



## BooMeR242 (Jul 24, 2009)

also thanks for the rep!


----------



## greenthumb111 (Jul 25, 2009)

BooMeR242 said:


> also thanks for the rep!


Yea I didn't see those at the OCFS before so I thought I would ask. I need to get some support soon for mine.


----------



## maurice*del*taco (Jul 25, 2009)

cph said:


> To bad on the first try. It's not all bad though, they will still produce.
> 
> I'll be watching.


what happened the first time around? im sorry im new and i care hahaha


----------



## BooMeR242 (Jul 25, 2009)

well my first 9 prematurely flowered and ended up just finishing off 4 and got about an ounce.
last years crop got jacked at my old location cuz it was a party house and too many people knew which was my bad. this time no one knows


----------



## MyGTO2007 (Jul 26, 2009)

Wow Those R HUGE Dude!!!!


----------



## BooMeR242 (Jul 26, 2009)

haha thanks u should see them right now. even bigger and widening out cuz the main top are expanding their side shoots for soon to be bud development. pix comin soon!


----------



## rdecosta88 (Jul 28, 2009)

hey hey hey boomer! looks like yours are GETTIN UP THERE! VERY WELL MY FRIEND VERY WELL!


----------



## BooMeR242 (Jul 28, 2009)

haha thanks costa! just was tryin to catch up on ur thread actually. doin well.
im gonna try and take sum pix today outside for u guys after i fertilize and make my Neem oil mix


----------



## BooMeR242 (Jul 28, 2009)

heres sum more pix if u notice i added a double lining of the screening to darken the visibily and increased the height to 10ft so hopefully my neighbors dont know for sure but im sure they already know haha. and the babies have grown to about 7ft now in the planter (except for the stunted one) and the two in the containers are still growin in veg and tryin to get more leaves and stems goin. the yellowing leaves are still lingering tho any suggestions why?

also a pic of my organic tea mix goin with the airstone pump. i got a rotation method now since i needed more nutes and water now that theyre bigger.

when u do the NPK ratio should i be doin 20-2-2? or 10-1-1? not sure if i should b tryin to beef them up in the last stages of veg before i start the bloom tea

then theres a couple pix of the two in the containers in comparison to the rose bushes next to them. kinda blends which is nice.

but thats about it for now everythings goin good


----------



## hippiepudz024 (Jul 28, 2009)

hey nice grow mans, that uh airstone thing that you setup for ur nutes looks badass, i wish i knew how to do somethin like that, oh well, for now im stuck with the fox farm soil nutes


----------



## BooMeR242 (Jul 28, 2009)

well im using the Fox Farm Ocean forest soil too mixed with vermi blend and perlite but GT on here helped me get the tea setup rollin i had no clue about it either this season when i started. its a simple setup

5 gallon clean bucket filled iwth water then ur tea mix (depending on wat u want to do the ingredients need to be researched a lil)
then put the airstone in the bottom of the bucket and plug in the pump and let it bubble for 48hrs then turn it off and let it sit for 24hrs then apply like a normal watering. u can put all ur organic nutes in like a pantyhose sock or sumthing similar if u dont want the extra leftover crap but i like pouring it on top for a slow release top soil feed too.


----------



## notoriousb (Jul 28, 2009)

BooMeR242 said:


> heres sum more pix if u notice i added a double lining of the screening to darken the visibily and increased the height to 10ft so hopefully my neighbors dont know for sure but im sure they already know haha. and the babies have grown to about 7ft now in the planter (except for the stunted one) and the two in the containers are still growin in veg and tryin to get more leaves and stems goin. the yellowing leaves are still lingering tho any suggestions why?
> 
> also a pic of my organic tea mix goin with the airstone pump. i got a rotation method now since i needed more nutes and water now that theyre bigger.
> 
> ...


once your leaves yellow they cant green themselves back. it sucks.. that'd be so rad if they could though haha 
lookin damn fine tho Boom. keep it up man


----------



## BooMeR242 (Jul 28, 2009)

oh shit i didnt know that haha thanks B! rep+ cuz im like trippin out waitin for the nutes fix the issue im like uhhhhh wtf plants do ur thing... haha


----------



## notoriousb (Jul 29, 2009)

BooMeR242 said:


> oh shit i didnt know that haha thanks B! rep+ cuz im like trippin out waitin for the nutes fix the issue im like uhhhhh wtf plants do ur thing... haha


hahaha yea I wish they'd fill themselves back in. that'd be so rad. but just cuz they're yellow doesnt mean they're not doing anything either. they say yellow leaves can still photosynthesize but not as well as the other non yellowed ones. is it mainly your fan leaves that turned yellow?


----------



## BooMeR242 (Jul 29, 2009)

ya only my fan leaves. no burnt tips on the pistils or fan leaves at all. i think its cuz its only the two in the containers and i over did the nutes since im used to heavy feedin in the garden box ground plants. but the container two were also startin to flower early if u remember and then they revegged and growin in veg again now so i think they tripped out and started using diff nutes thats maybe why?


----------



## greenthumb111 (Jul 29, 2009)

BooMeR242 said:


> ya only my fan leaves. no burnt tips on the pistils or fan leaves at all. i think its cuz its only the two in the containers and i over did the nutes since im used to heavy feedin in the garden box ground plants. but the container two were also startin to flower early if u remember and then they revegged and growin in veg again now so i think they tripped out and started using diff nutes thats maybe why?


Ok the yellow leaves are probably, as I see them, the lower fan leaves which once they turn yellowish should be pulled. No use wasting the plants energy on them.

The nute setup is great. Good job! Use the highest NPK ratio at this time. Actually Im starting bloom formula this week for all. I have 3 JS plants in week 5 ,4 and 3 of flower so they got bloom last week too. If you know the flowering period of your plants, generally 8 weeks, you can figure out when they will finish. If you start now add 8 weeks to todays date and thats the last week in Sept. Add a week-14 days for flush and your mid Oct. You dont want to get too deep into the rainy season even though it doesnt rain much down here. Also you dont want the temp drop at night to produce dew which may = mold on those fat buds. Some things to think about.

Finally the plants are looking good. I dont understand why your pots would burn when they are the same strain as the ones in the ground. I gave mine the same nutes in all size pots. Duno.


----------



## erkelsgoo420 (Jul 29, 2009)

Lookin good. God I can't wait for flower they're gonne be monsters. Keep it up


----------



## BooMeR242 (Jul 29, 2009)

thanks erkelgoos420 stay tuned for more pix and flowering coming up.

thanks again GT for the tips im prob gonna do two more feedings with the high N feeding cuz thats about all i got left anywasy and then ill focus on the bloom feed. ill pull the leaves tomorrow. think i should b pullin and clippin more of the bottom leaves and branches on the mnster plants in the garden box or just leave em? cuz they prob wont get much light and will take up more energy and nutes. plus its hard to inspect and avoid stepping on or watering lol. man alot of complaints. but anyways thanks for the tips


----------



## SocalsFinestMMJ (Jul 29, 2009)

awesom bro cant wait to see what these beauties produce


----------



## BooMeR242 (Jul 29, 2009)

thanks glad u could stop by! should be flowering soon


----------



## MediMaryUser (Jul 29, 2009)

BooMeR242 said:


> thanks glad u could stop by! should be flowering soon



do you know about what day ?like in the next 2 weeks right?im a little up north from you thanks


----------



## BooMeR242 (Jul 29, 2009)

well depends on ur strain. ive got white widow which is 60;40 percent sative to indica hybrid mix and flowering is 10 weeks. so id think in the next couple weeks it should show buds developing but just depends. the horomones are prob in the process of changing so im gonna start my bloom tea and feed them high P from now on


----------



## greenthumb111 (Jul 30, 2009)

BooMeR242 said:


> well depends on ur strain. ive got white widow which is 60;40 percent sative to indica hybrid mix and flowering is 10 weeks. so id think in the next couple weeks it should show buds developing but just depends. the horomones are prob in the process of changing so im gonna start my bloom tea and feed them high P from now on


I wouldnt wait too long boomer. Do a back calc for 10 weeks in bloom and see where you end up. Are you going to flush? Add that too.

As far as triming the lower leaves you could trim some of the lower branches for clones but the rest I would leave them alone unless you need airflow. If they dont get light they will turn yellow and you can pull them. Now you see why that box is kinda small for 4 plants, <nudge>


----------



## grow space (Jul 30, 2009)

looking real good dude.

keep up the good work...


----------



## TONYJEJO (Jul 30, 2009)

oh shit , you have nice monster plants my man! sun is shining and everything is oky toky  
BTW. this tomato cages are tha bomb




z


----------



## BooMeR242 (Jul 30, 2009)

thanks tony theyre the biggest i could get


and thanks GT haha u were right shouldve done only 2 in the box if that but i really didnt have much of a choice lol. id rather have a crowded monster garden then in containers on the side yard cuz thats like the only place for them haha. oh well lesson learned! but im still shooting for sum pounds!

ya im flushin at least 2 weeks before harvest.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Jul 30, 2009)

BooMeR242 said:


> thanks tony theyre the biggest i could get
> 
> 
> and thanks GT haha u were right shouldve done only 2 in the box if that but i really didnt have much of a choice lol. id rather have a crowded monster garden then in containers on the side yard cuz thats like the only place for them haha. oh well lesson learned! but im still shooting for sum pounds!
> ...


give them *16* days flush ...... and..... next year put 4 boxes all along the back of the yard ...... and grow 4 plants again (each in their own box  ) to compare. Sativa's require a longer flush I have noticed, , for the full effect.... that and your root crowding will hold a lot in place as you flush....


----------



## BooMeR242 (Jul 31, 2009)

well im moving bak out finally now that ive recovered from my knee surgeries so ill be doin monster indoor trees under 600w hps lamps next so stay tuned for that show  i still might decidee to do an outdoor grow next season if i have a good spot at my new pad tho. thankas for the flush tips!


----------



## BooMeR242 (Jul 31, 2009)

so i inspected the garden today and did a water on the pots. but i was lookin at my wat was stunted plant in the garden box and the tips are like dark brown or a black??! fukn weird never seen that anywhere or in my books. and the leaves looked darker green and like kinda mushy? idk how to explain it but not like strong as the others in the box were. the black tips are at all levels bottom mid and top gorwth on the fan leafs. anyone know wats up? i did do a heavy spray two days ago with neem oil and dishwasher soap and did NOT wash it off. but idk if thatd be why? thats the only thing thats really changed besides the continuing high N nute feeding til next week when i switch to bloom feed. so any advice let me know tomorrow im gonna take pix to show since i ramble haha


----------



## greenthumb111 (Aug 1, 2009)

BooMeR242 said:


> so i inspected the garden today and did a water on the pots. but i was lookin at my wat was stunted plant in the garden box and the tips are like dark brown or a black??! fukn weird never seen that anywhere or in my books. and the leaves looked darker green and like kinda mushy? idk how to explain it but not like strong as the others in the box were. the black tips are at all levels bottom mid and top gorwth on the fan leafs. anyone know wats up? i did do a heavy spray two days ago with neem oil and dishwasher soap and did NOT wash it off. but idk if thatd be why? thats the only thing thats really changed besides the continuing high N nute feeding til next week when i switch to bloom feed. so any advice let me know tomorrow im gonna take pix to show since i ramble haha


WHen did you spray the neem with soap? If you did it and the sun hit that plant differently than the rest it could have reacted differently. You can possibly flush and spray the plant off but if it's burnt, what is burnt is burnt, it won't come back.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Aug 1, 2009)

yah gotta wash it off........

take off dead growth as you find it....

Keep truckin.....

give them a shower before flower in the evening so the lights are dim.........


----------



## BooMeR242 (Aug 1, 2009)

i sprayed them when the sun was down. i know that rule but idk its weird ill go outside soon and take sum pix. it doest look like a burnt issue. maybe sum weird nute deficiency or overfeed idk


----------



## theloadeddragon (Aug 1, 2009)

your description sounds similar to rot......


----------



## BooMeR242 (Aug 1, 2009)

k so if u read my post above a lil bit ago about my leaves curling at the tips and turning black brown idk why im thinkin nute overfeed? the leaves arent yellowing so idk if its cuz its goin into flower and using diff nute now or wats up but if u guys can help me out look closely at the pix ull see wat im talking about. but this issue is only on the one stunted smaller plant in the corner of the gardenbox in the ground. so im not sure wat to think cuz the other 3 in the ground r fine. thanks guy

the last pic is me standing in front of the gardenbox to give u a better idea how big everything is. im 6'1"
(looks like im huggin my babies  )


----------



## BooMeR242 (Aug 1, 2009)

i hope its not rot but i fear thatd be the best explaination cuz even just lookin at the leaves they look droopy sad and fukd up. so let me know wat u guys think from the pix i posted up


----------



## theloadeddragon (Aug 1, 2009)

Im guessing you left the neem oil on for too long..... the oils saturated the leaves..... givem a shower (just water) in the evening time when there is a good breeze (so they aren't water logged)....... pick off all dead growth (but not necessarily the entire sun leaf , just the dead part) keep em dry outside of their shower


----------



## BooMeR242 (Aug 1, 2009)

ok well i had been outside for th elast hour watering and pickin out the fukd up leaves they were almost fallin off at the stem just from touch so they were no good. thatd make sense about the neem oil prob did too much. im hopin it got rid of the bugs then too haha. but ya i sprayed all the plants down with a decent rinse and the sun should dry em up quick. prob shouldve waited til later but im goin out so not really a choice. thanks tho! hopefully this fixes the prob.


also the two in pots are flowering underneath the canopy and same with the stunted plant in the garden box so i gotta start my bloom tea asap


----------



## theloadeddragon (Aug 1, 2009)

yeppers...

I really hope the daytime shower doesn't burn your babies.....


----------



## BooMeR242 (Aug 1, 2009)

ya me too i mean it should b ok its not too hot today and the screen helps shade barely a lil i guess haha wishful thinking but ill check on em before i head out


----------



## sandmonkey (Aug 1, 2009)

DOPE grow! awesome lil' forest you got there 

+rep


----------



## BooMeR242 (Aug 1, 2009)

haha thanks sandmonkey glad u were able to swing by and check out my grow


----------



## strictly seedleSs (Aug 2, 2009)

BooMeR242 said:


> haha thanks sandmonkey glad u were able to swing by and check out my grow


 

sandmonkey....swing....good one


----------



## MyGTO2007 (Aug 2, 2009)

WOW DUDE their HUGE!!


----------



## BooMeR242 (Aug 2, 2009)

haha SS caught on to wat i was saying ;p

thanks GTO glad u could stop in its been a few but theyre gettin bigger. the tallest is almost at the top of the new screen ining


----------



## greenthumb111 (Aug 3, 2009)

BooMeR242 said:


> haha SS caught on to wat i was saying ;p
> 
> thanks GTO glad u could stop in its been a few but theyre gettin bigger. the tallest is almost at the top of the new screen ining


WW is blowing up boomer. Looking good my friend.


----------



## buckd316 (Aug 3, 2009)

nice, how many hours of str8 sun light do they get?


----------



## genfranco (Aug 3, 2009)

Nice plants man! +rep for you.... 

So i hope your very cool with your neighbor.


----------



## BooMeR242 (Aug 3, 2009)

thanks again guys ya well i put that screening up double lined this time to help lower the visibilty but it obviously sticks out hardcore its like "hmmm i wonder wats over there...?" haha oh well i did it too so my neighbor (whos a dad who also blazes ive smelt) doesnt just try and reach over and snip a nug for himself haha. so its more for security and if he calls the cops sumones askin for trouble. its all legit anyways but i dont like the pigs stomping around my yard gettin in my biz.

they get direct sunlight from east to west from sunrise then the neighbors tree and fence shades them around 6pm or so after. works great tho. still really crowded for 4 plants but again it was my only real option at this location. but i love my trees wat can i say


----------



## MediMaryUser (Aug 3, 2009)

. but i love my trees wat can i say [/QUOTE]


And you definitely have trees not just plants


----------



## BooMeR242 (Aug 3, 2009)

haha true that


----------



## BooMeR242 (Aug 4, 2009)

so im leaving thursday morning at 6am to visit mybro at fort cambell base in KY until monday afternoon. its hot and my two plants in the container wilt on about day3 if theyre not watered. so i planned on drenching them before i leave but the container drains so well (i set it up like that) that it wont hold water long enough. i need suggestions for a drip system or sum other method to retain water and slow release for a couple days until i get home to water. 

having sumone else come water while im gone isnt an option. i have extra perlite im thinking of adding on top to hold water but will prob dry fast from the heat and wont b near the roots to do shit. 
also i setup two milk gallon jugs with water filled and poked a hole in the bottom to drain and drip slow. seems to last like only an hour or two at the most tho. so let me know guys thanks

oh also i think im gonna partially shade the two containers so the direct sunlight doesnt evaporate the water as much


----------



## sandmonkey (Aug 4, 2009)

maybe you can cover the top of the containers with a layer of plastic to keep in humidity?


----------



## JeepBeep (Aug 4, 2009)

Shit I can water that stuff for you =) 
Seriously though. If you ever need help hit me via PM

Although mine arent that massive, You show me your il show you mine.. haha eww that sounds wierd...


----------



## BooMeR242 (Aug 4, 2009)

ya i was thinkin bout puttin like a big heavy duty white paper plate to reflect too and keep moisture?


----------



## JeepBeep (Aug 4, 2009)

You should go to home depot and get those Constant water feeder bulbbles that you fill up then stick in the siol.. although you would prob. need like 40 of em.. hehe



BooMeR242 said:


> so im leaving thursday morning at 6am to visit mybro at fort cambell base in KY until monday afternoon. its hot and my two plants in the container wilt on about day3 if theyre not watered. so i planned on drenching them before i leave but the container drains so well (i set it up like that) that it wont hold water long enough. i need suggestions for a drip system or sum other method to retain water and slow release for a couple days until i get home to water.
> 
> having sumone else come water while im gone isnt an option. i have extra perlite im thinking of adding on top to hold water but will prob dry fast from the heat and wont b near the roots to do shit.
> also i setup two milk gallon jugs with water filled and poked a hole in the bottom to drain and drip slow. seems to last like only an hour or two at the most tho. so let me know guys thanks
> ...


----------



## drummerforpeace (Aug 4, 2009)

turn a garden hose on really low pressure and have it consistently watering the plants so that the soil will stay moist but not saturated. if possible get an adapter and have one hose trained on each plant for the best results, but one hose should keep the plants alive even if it isn't the ideal option.


----------



## BooMeR242 (Aug 4, 2009)

ya i was thinkin about those stick things but its not really gonna do much with a couple haha

and i thought about the water hose idea just let it drip slow in a tray saucer i have with lil holes and water over a larger spread area but i gotta figure out a way to water both containers lol


----------



## genfranco (Aug 4, 2009)

whatup brotha...

I think i have the answer for you. get a storage plastic tub (like a 20 gallon) and put a cheap pump in it and run a drip system to it. It really isnt that hard to do and/or expensive. extention cord in your backyard man... No biggie... just set a timer on it or let it run drip system style.... 

you can have the hose inside the tub on low ensuring its always full ...

i just dont see why you tripin... 

Or get a timer for the hose .... they sell them in home depot... get a soaker hose while your there... run it between the plants and let them be watered auto..... 

too easy bro!



$15


----------



## BooMeR242 (Aug 4, 2009)

looks good to me! thanks for the tip i might actuqlly have to swing by and check that shit out never knew they existed lol

rep for the advice guys


----------



## BooMeR242 (Aug 5, 2009)

heres sum more updated pix for u guys before i leave. the first pic shows my ghettto attempt to setup a drip system haha. gotta go to home depot still today just been busy.

the garden box women are doin great still in fukn veg tho i want them to start flowering already theyre way too talll haha. i measured them at 8-9 ft now its like a joke. so obvious u can see it from my front yard so today im setting up a screen at the gate and everythings on lockdown.

the containers are flowering pretty nice and took a quick pic to show from the lower branches. the colas arent yet really developing. slowing buds forming from the middle up

hope u guys enjoy


----------



## greenthumb111 (Aug 5, 2009)

BooMeR242 said:


> heres sum more updated pix for u guys before i leave. the first pic shows my ghettto attempt to setup a drip system haha. gotta go to home depot still today just been busy.
> 
> the garden box women are doin great still in fukn veg tho i want them to start flowering already theyre way too talll haha. i measured them at 8-9 ft now its like a joke. so obvious u can see it from my front yard so today im setting up a screen at the gate and everythings on lockdown.
> 
> ...


Box plants are looking good Boomer. THe potted plants while smaller are going into the bud dance. Keep feeding thos box plants bloom and they will switch


----------



## notoriousb (Aug 6, 2009)

looking so plush in the raised box man. still cant believe those came from clones, theyre huge!
keep it up man


----------



## tat2d420 (Aug 6, 2009)

Those things are monsters! Have fun on your trip and show us more when you get back.


----------



## hippiepudz024 (Aug 8, 2009)

looks good keep it up man


----------



## rdecosta88 (Aug 9, 2009)

notoriousb said:


> looking so plush in the raised box man. still cant believe those came from clones, theyre huge!
> keep it up man


 all my plants are clones and a few of them are big like that as well! i really think that it depends on the genetics to determine the size of the plant seed or clone... your doin great boomer


----------



## BooMeR242 (Aug 10, 2009)

thanks guys just got bak to cali. KY and TN was beautiful. everyones so nice and actual green everywhere haha. partied a lil too hard but its good to be home bak with the smog and traffic. lol

anyways the plants are lookin great not even wilted. takin pix in a minute then ill post em. the box plants r already over the god dam second sreen top!
hittin 9-10ft now lol


----------



## BooMeR242 (Aug 10, 2009)

ya theyre gettin big especially for startin kinda later in the season since my first 9 clones flowered prematurely. but theyre still bigger then they need to b lol.

still hoping for 6lbs dried 


doin a bloom tea tonite to start pushin this women to flower


----------



## theloadeddragon (Aug 10, 2009)

youll be close to your mark....  ..... keep it up


----------



## notoriousb (Aug 10, 2009)

BooMeR242 said:


> ya theyre gettin big especially for startin kinda later in the season since my first 9 clones flowered prematurely. but theyre still bigger then they need to b lol.
> 
> still hoping for 6lbs dried
> 
> ...


lookin good man  your neighbors say anything about them yet?haha no way they don't know about the green monsters poking over your fence


----------



## BooMeR242 (Aug 10, 2009)

ya i hope i hit it haha.

and nope the neighbors ahvent said shit. i think he knows but doesnt really care


----------



## theloadeddragon (Aug 10, 2009)

looks like it..... bet he's gunna hit you up for a fat bag in Nov.


----------



## BooMeR242 (Aug 10, 2009)

haha ill hit him in the face


----------



## theloadeddragon (Aug 10, 2009)

BooMeR242 said:


> haha ill hit him in the face


LOL....


----------



## buckd316 (Aug 11, 2009)

you gonna lollipop?


----------



## BooMeR242 (Aug 11, 2009)

not sure ive read about the lollipop method for indoor grows but the concept is the same im sure? plz enlighten me on the method; i thought it had sumthing to do with trimming the fans leaves off for more exposure? idk


----------



## BooMeR242 (Aug 12, 2009)

btw guys i just got done watching a movie i want to recomend to everyone and tell ur friends. its called "The Unione; the business behind getting high" u can get it at blockbuster or netflix. fukn great documentary in BC canada. interviews doctors politicians Joe Rogan Tommy chong and many others. 2yrs in the making coverds all angles of bud growing selling smoking and hemp etc and the prohibition shit. got me all fired up and educated. check it out!


----------



## buckd316 (Aug 12, 2009)

just the bottom branches and some of the inside, where ever the light dosent hit. it will promote top growth but i would wait until flowering starts.


----------



## BooMeR242 (Aug 12, 2009)

sounds good i remember reading about doing sum leave trimming kinda stresses the plant which pushes bud and thc developement too.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Aug 12, 2009)

trimming bottom leaves an tiny branches won't really stress the plant, but it will focus the nutrient and water direction to the top of the plant making both more plentiful for the top colas. Usually in larger plants the bottom and middle thin out naturally as flowering starts and progresses so you would lose most of it anywars. But if it occurs naturally it will actually drain energy from the plant, if you do it yourself its like helping the plant along, if you catch my drift. I take those tiny bottom branches and make clones out of them for future grows...... not bad if you could manage it?????

Peace


----------



## BooMeR242 (Aug 12, 2009)

thanks i actually did all that triming today for like 2 hours i had a lot of dead leaves and yellowing leaves to clean up and spidly growth inside and down low where theres barely any light and u were exactly on the dot now that theyre flowering in the box the flowering auxin horomones and nutes are being focused up top so the middle and lower branches are falling off and the smaller stems have like no growth or leaves. thanks! rep for the tip+


----------



## SCATMANDOO (Aug 12, 2009)

hey boomer, i am wondering can diabetics apply for medical marijuana? in canada?


----------



## strictly seedleSs (Aug 12, 2009)

SCATMANDOO said:


> hey boomer, i am wondering can diabetics apply for medical marijuana? in canada?


yeah boomer...CAN diabetics apply for medical marijuana?.....in CANADA!?!?!


----------



## SCATMANDOO (Aug 13, 2009)

seen as how you are a medical patient are you not?


----------



## theloadeddragon (Aug 13, 2009)

lol.... hes a med patient in U.S. ....... I would assume so though...... can here in U.S. Studies in Isreal show cannabis can greatly improve the quality of life of some if not most diabetics....


----------



## BooMeR242 (Aug 13, 2009)

lol umm idk eh

ud have to check with the guidelines in ur province and find a doctor to give u the recommendation. but im not sure. if u come to the US then ya in cali here u can be a med patient.

I know BCs laws are pretty slim about MJ anyways


----------



## SCATMANDOO (Aug 13, 2009)

haha nice joke, hear it all the time. but yea tahnks for the info


----------



## BooMeR242 (Aug 13, 2009)

glad we could help no worries follow the grow!


----------



## homegrownhemp (Aug 13, 2009)

Beautiful crop. Apparently yoou've done yur homework. How long have you been growing. plase contact me I have questions


----------



## BooMeR242 (Aug 13, 2009)

thnx just shoot me a private message if u got questions or ask em on this thread theres more experianced growers here too that have helped me get where i am and they can def help answer ur questions or debate theories


----------



## BooMeR242 (Aug 13, 2009)

so for the last couple days since ive been home im noticing on the garden box trees that theres these weird light brown dots in no patircular pattern but on the newer growth of the smaller stems starting from the bottom up to mid level of the plant. i cant see the top i need a ladder lol but they seem fine above 6ft. check out the close ups and let me know if its normal or sum weird shit i need to take care of. maybe a nute issue? the rest of the plant is doin fine.

the other pix show the large stem trunks and the middle and lower barnches i trimmed off as advise since they were yellowing nad received no light. makes it easier to examine also.

also the first pic is the dvd i rented "the Union; the business behind getting high" its a great documentary everyone should rent it and spread the word.


----------



## buckd316 (Aug 13, 2009)

are feeding them? or just letting the soil do the work?


----------



## BooMeR242 (Aug 14, 2009)

well its fox farm ocean forest soil mix with vermiblend and i didnt rush the high P feedings and i was gone for 5 days so im just about done with my first tea to start a feeding of high P


----------



## notoriousb (Aug 14, 2009)

I just watched "The Union" after you recommended it the other day. such a rad movie. they didn't really go into any detail about outdoor grows though. that kinda surprised me


----------



## BooMeR242 (Aug 14, 2009)

ya well its not really a grow documentary just more geared towards the "business" end of it. smart growers dont reveal their locations and crop sites or who they are especially if its an illegal grow thats prob why they didnt get to interview many growers or growrooms but i was more interested with the political side and how people are fukn sheeps when it comes to believing wat the media and gov tells us


----------



## gotfondue (Aug 14, 2009)

Hey boomer awesome grow man! Scribed for sure, what clinics do you normal go to I am a medical patient in Los Angeles as well. I wish I had the area to grow gigantors like that. I will follow great thread.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Aug 14, 2009)

mg def. shrugs....


----------



## notoriousb (Aug 14, 2009)

BooMeR242 said:


> ya well its not really a grow documentary just more geared towards the "business" end of it. smart growers dont reveal their locations and crop sites or who they are especially if its an illegal grow thats prob why they didnt get to interview many growers or growrooms but i was more interested with the political side and how people are fukn sheeps when it comes to believing wat the media and gov tells us


I feel ya, but just seems like if they were going to cover all aspects of it they should've done a little section on some outdoor. I bet it was hard enough to get those interviews with some of the growers but still would've liked to see some outdoor just cuz  

but yea man, I really didn't know a lot of that shit till they elaborated in the movie. like the dead brain cell lie!! poor fucking monkeys just gassed to death and then turned into one of the biggest pieces of MJ propaganda. thanks again for recommending it. I was lucky they had it on the list of movies on Netflix.com that I could watch instantly


----------



## BooMeR242 (Aug 15, 2009)

haha ya B my buddy found it on netflix so i just went to blockbuster but ya i def wish they showed the outdoor and more natural grow of it all but still def worth watching. yea fukd up propoganda the gov comes up with and shit.



so anyone check out those pix and know wat those lil brown spots mite be from? lol


----------



## MyGTO2007 (Aug 15, 2009)

Nice Plants BooMe !!!
And yeah my plants had the same spots......not sure what they r.......


----------



## BooMeR242 (Aug 16, 2009)

hmm thanks GTO ya idk wat they are not sure if they really are doin anything or mean anything haha


----------



## hippiepudz024 (Aug 16, 2009)

WHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAT YEEEEEEEEEEEEESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS DUUUUUUUUUUUUDE i fucking love this thread man, those plants are lookin amazing, give yourself a pat on the back bro, i aint never seen widows like those mamas, I also love the new avatar pic you got up there man +rep


----------



## BooMeR242 (Aug 17, 2009)

hazha thanks hippie ya the new avatar is the indoor growroom we got goin at my buddys pad i went in on. theres alink in my signature if u wanna follow that one too.

but thanks for the rep!


----------



## BooMeR242 (Aug 20, 2009)

heres sum pix i decided to take real quick keep everyone entertained haha. i finally got up on the ladder to measure and inspect the top growth. the garden box is in def flowering phase which im stoked cuz that shit is gettin way tall. the tallest measure in at 9 1/2 ft. they got nice lil flowering pistils and buds developing makes me happy haha.

still doin the bloom tea and watering like everyday for the two in pots.

the ladder pic is a good example how tall these mommas are. the ladder is 6ft tall and im 6'1" so ya theyre xmas trees lol

the two last pix are arial shots from the top of the ladder just bakd up across the yard to kinda look down on them. my neighbors son was running around in their bakyard and just stops and stares at me like wtf is that crazy white boy doin haha


----------



## Zig Zag Zane (Aug 20, 2009)

Looking spectacular...


----------



## BooMeR242 (Aug 20, 2009)

Thanks zig!


----------



## notoriousb (Aug 20, 2009)

BooMeR242 said:


> heres sum pix i decided to take real quick keep everyone entertained haha. i finally got up on the ladder to measure and inspect the top growth. the garden box is in def flowering phase which im stoked cuz that shit is gettin way tall. the tallest measure in at 9 1/2 ft. they got nice lil flowering pistils and buds developing makes me happy haha.
> 
> still doin the bloom tea and watering like everyday for the two in pots.
> 
> ...


very nice 
like the new av too


----------



## genfranco (Aug 20, 2009)

boomin for sure!... Hey man so what kinda soil you mix in that.. I dont see 1 yellow leaf.... really god job there!


----------



## ballo (Aug 20, 2009)

i cannnnnot wait to do some outdoor next year in california


----------



## zeke907 (Aug 20, 2009)

That's a sweet garden you got goin there brotha! Very nice work, isn't it amazing how they grow in the perfect Socal weather? I have a couple in pots out in my back yard myself. And they are monsters if I say so myself. Not quite as big as yours but close, I have them in 10 or 15 gallon pots. I'm growin juicy fruit. I wish I would have been prepared as you were. I do most or all of my growing indoors. But I fiddled with outdoor last summer but just a couple plants. This year I have a few big juicy fruit ladies out there. But your gonna have your hands full my brotha. We not too far away from each other. I'm also a MMJ patient in cali. Keep in touch, and happy growin my friend


----------



## BooMeR242 (Aug 21, 2009)

thanks guys.

the soil mix is fox farm ocean forest mixed with vermiblend and perlite. using all organic.

and welcome zeke my fellow mmj cali friend. def check in soon to see sum more as these babies flower ill have to come follow ur grow too.

gotta love so cal weather haha


----------



## greenthumb111 (Aug 21, 2009)

BooMeR242 said:


> heres sum pix i decided to take real quick keep everyone entertained haha. i finally got up on the ladder to measure and inspect the top growth. the garden box is in def flowering phase which im stoked cuz that shit is gettin way tall. the tallest measure in at 9 1/2 ft. they got nice lil flowering pistils and buds developing makes me happy haha.
> 
> still doin the bloom tea and watering like everyday for the two in pots.
> 
> ...


Boomer those are looking good. Did you start your bloom nutes yet?


----------



## tat2d420 (Aug 21, 2009)

Damn thats some monsters there! Started from clones?


----------



## BooMeR242 (Aug 21, 2009)

ya started from clones about 3 months ago.

GT; ya i started my bloom tea like 2weeks ago when i got bak in town. doin the jamacian bat guano and molasses right now


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 21, 2009)

the brown spots on those leaves looks like a bug or something nibbled on it when the leaves were first forming. then as they grew out the damaged area turned brown. i say this because the damage looks isolated to one small area and it looks "old". the damaged area is dry and dead so it happened some time ago. if it doesn't persist i would not worry too much about it. 


very nice grow.


----------



## BooMeR242 (Aug 21, 2009)

thnx ffd2blk the spots r still there but theyre not gettin worse or spreadin so im not trippin too much

-just got back from orange county farm supply and JR. hooked it up with sum new micro nutes for my babies and im gonna start adding blood meal to my teas as a bloom booster since its 3-18-0 and has a well rounded amount of diff nutes and disolves faster for quicker food uptake by the roots. i was considering bone meal but he said it takes longer.

also got sum moth traps and sum insecticde organic spray shit with the spinsosad or watevers in it. hopefully it does the trick and fuks up those catepillars! THe war begins...


----------



## greenthumb111 (Aug 21, 2009)

BooMeR242 said:


> thnx ffd2blk the spots r still there but theyre not gettin worse or spreadin so im not trippin too much
> 
> -just got back from orange county farm supply and JR. hooked it up with sum new micro nutes for my babies and im gonna start adding blood meal to my teas as a bloom booster since its 3-18-0 and has a well rounded amount of diff nutes and disolves faster for quicker food uptake by the roots. i was considering bone meal but he said it takes longer.
> 
> also got sum moth traps and sum insecticde organic spray shit with the spinsosad or watevers in it. hopefully it does the trick and fuks up those catepillars! THe war begins...


Blood meal is good stuff. I have it in my soil mix but adding it as a tea is better short term usage. JR knows his stuff.

Grow is looking great. THe green light lawn and garden with spinosad is the goods.


----------



## BooMeR242 (Aug 21, 2009)

ya thats exactly wat i got. i think he knows i know u or is kinda tripped out cuz its like a weird issue u dont really talk about like he knows wat im doin and is way chill. i was gonna tell him to get on RUI and help other poor new growers like myself in the beginning learn. fuk if it wasnt for u guys and peeps like JR id be growin in 5 gallon containers and miracle grow still hahaha.

live and learn


----------



## strictly seedleSs (Aug 21, 2009)

those plants are beautiful. is that your scrip posted on the fence?


----------



## BooMeR242 (Aug 21, 2009)

thanks SS
ya its my original recomendation and my renewed rec for this year both laminated.


----------



## cruzer101 (Aug 22, 2009)

Sweet grow Man.

I caught your link at GTO's journal. I grow indoors but I have an outdoor this year too.
I tried an outdoor scrog and live in No cal. Cool summer we are having eh?
Looks like you are doing great.​


----------



## BooMeR242 (Aug 22, 2009)

glad u could stop by cruzer hope u stick around for the flowering... but ya its been a great and hot summer ive heard even up north u guys have had sum hotass weather too not just us down here in so cal. but ill have to stop by ur grow and check it out. i have an indoor grow goin too if u click my signature on the second part itll take u to the grow journal


----------



## MyGTO2007 (Aug 22, 2009)

ALL I Can Say Is Fucking WOWWOWWOWWOW


----------



## BooMeR242 (Aug 22, 2009)

thnx GTO im still envious of ur grow and hope the indoor grow me and a buddy are doin will come anywhere near wat uve got goin. or even Bterz grow if uve ever seen his grow journal. gotta love RUI and all the diff ideas concepts and grow ops...


----------



## grow space (Aug 22, 2009)

BooMeR242 said:


> heres sum pix i decided to take real quick keep everyone entertained haha. i finally got up on the ladder to measure and inspect the top growth. the garden box is in def flowering phase which im stoked cuz that shit is gettin way tall. the tallest measure in at 9 1/2 ft. they got nice lil flowering pistils and buds developing makes me happy haha.
> 
> still doin the bloom tea and watering like everyday for the two in pots.
> 
> ...


Superbos plants mate.
Really nice strain is the Widow one, grow myself one too.
How old are your outdoor plants man??



Keep up the Splendid" work,,,,,


----------



## BooMeR242 (Aug 23, 2009)

thnx growspace the outdoors are about 3 months now and in flowering phase. the first outdoor crop i started with clones prematurely flowered so i dried them and started over with these fine ladies and seems to be workin out well


----------



## SOG (Aug 23, 2009)

nothing to say, speechless bra


----------



## SOG (Aug 23, 2009)

BooMeR242 said:


> ya the wind is no bueno makes me wanna go hold my babies thru the night haha


saw your comment on GT thread
will something like this help, they also have these with all 4 walls


----------



## BooMeR242 (Aug 23, 2009)

thnx SOG ya i saw that in GTs thread i have the fence and hill barrier so i think im ok but his plants are out in the open


----------



## greenthumb111 (Aug 24, 2009)

BooMeR242 said:


> thnx SOG ya i saw that in GTs thread i have the fence and hill barrier so i think im ok but his plants are out in the open


Yea and if we get a Santa Ana it wont be prety. Gona go look at the carport setup like FDD. I dont think those 10 x 10s are high enough for the WCs.


----------



## fuckit (Aug 24, 2009)

wow,nice lookin plants dog,keep up the good work


----------



## SOG (Aug 24, 2009)

greenthumb111 said:


> Yea and if we get a Santa Ana it wont be prety. Gona go look at the carport setup like FDD. I dont think those 10 x 10s are high enough for the WCs.


ig you walk into a walmart, they have them at 12 x 12 and the 10 x 10 open
you can see the space inside, its like an acordion on the sides, 
the center is a clear pyramid

for sure, those SA winds can knock down a house 




eace


----------



## BooMeR242 (Aug 24, 2009)

haha ya i hope shit doesnt get windy and rain. im still considering other ideas to help block potential storms and rain. let me know wat u find GT.

and thanks fuckit
nice name btw haha


----------



## SOG (Aug 24, 2009)

BooMeR242 said:


> nice name btw haha


right on


----------



## BooMeR242 (Aug 27, 2009)

aight well im bouncin to phoneix right now for the weekend so hopefully my ladies are gonna b ok with my mom doin the babysittin haha. theyre lookin good and strong in flower phase. lots of pix and update when i get bak.

then havasu for labor day weekend next week! haha


----------



## MyGTO2007 (Aug 27, 2009)

BooMeR242 said:


> aight well im bouncin to phoneix right now for the weekend so hopefully my ladies are gonna b ok with my mom doin the babysittin haha. theyre lookin good and strong in flower phase. lots of pix and update when i get bak.
> 
> then havasu for labor day weekend next week! haha


 Can't WAIT HURRY!!


----------



## Hodgegrown (Aug 29, 2009)

Looking good, my boxes are 4 x 8 foot and I put 2 plants per box. Should do just 1 plant in a box that size.


----------



## BooMeR242 (Aug 29, 2009)

ya thats def wat im thinkin now. but lesson learned. ill b doin indoor grow next anyways but i only had space for the ladies in that garden box so had to work with wat i got.


----------



## cruzer101 (Aug 29, 2009)

Oh I will be around to see these finish.


----------



## groputillor (Sep 2, 2009)

Hey dude I've been following the grow for a little while but havn't posted, looks good. I was looking for outdoor grows as I've recently moved some plants outside, and I stumbled upon yours, I think because I saw your post on cruzer's dope ass aero cab grow. I don't have any specific grow questions right now, just wondering, do your neighbors think those monsters are as cool as we do? What do you do about that? I know you live in a really pot freindly city, but do they say anything, does the landlord care, have you had the cops come through and do a count to make sure you're legal, etc?


----------



## BooMeR242 (Sep 2, 2009)

well i moved bak into the parents pad for this year and grow season while i recovered ffrom surgery. as soon as i crop out im gettin a new pad with the lady and starting a massive indoor grow with (12) 600w hps for flowering and (6) 1000w MH for veg in a diff room. the house will just be us. her parents own it and cool with me growin sum big ass trees indoor to b a vendor to the clinics around here. im lookin to followin M Blazes grow op (he yielded 6.2 lbs from 3 plants indoors with 4 600s so its possible to veg for long time and crop out crazy heavy with minimal plants so i stay legal with 12 plants.
but anyways ya that grow will b a $20000 investment so check in around november for that. my signature has a link to the other first grow room i designed for a buddy and fronted him the cash and im doin the managing end of the grow at his pad. so im gettin practice in.

but my neighbor that his fence is right up next to the plants blazes too cuz his kids are fukn crazy annoying and idk he hasnt said or dont shit. my security setup with cameras and sensors that chime keep my shit locked down (cuz i got jacked at my old party pad; my mistake for lettin peeps know about it and no security) so im a lil paranoid these days but ya to answer ur question while i ramble; 
no cops yet. smell isnt that bad yet. and my neighbor prob knows but hasnt said shit and wont touch cuz he know ill knock his head in. lol but other then that i think its all good so far only got a month left. doin pic updates today hopefully 
stay tuned!


----------



## genfranco (Sep 2, 2009)

BooMeR242 said:


> well i moved bak into the parents pad for this year and grow season while i recovered ffrom surgery. as soon as i crop out im gettin a new pad with the lady and starting a massive indoor grow with (12) 600w hps for flowering and (6) 1000w MH for veg in a diff room. the house will just be us. her parents own it and cool with me growin sum big ass trees indoor to b a vendor to the clinics around here. im lookin to followin M Blazes grow op (he yielded 6.2 lbs from 3 plants indoors with 4 600s so its possible to veg for long time and crop out crazy heavy with minimal plants so i stay legal with 12 plants.
> but anyways ya that grow will b a $20000 investment so check in around november for that. my signature has a link to the other first grow room i designed for a buddy and fronted him the cash and im doin the managing end of the grow at his pad. so im gettin practice in.
> 
> but my neighbor that his fence is right up next to the plants blazes too cuz his kids are fukn crazy annoying and idk he hasnt said or dont shit. my security setup with cameras and sensors that chime keep my shit locked down (cuz i got jacked at my old party pad; my mistake for lettin peeps know about it and no security) so im a lil paranoid these days but ya to answer ur question while i ramble;
> ...


A medical friend of mine just got jacked and i think its one of his neighbors... that i know of he has only told me about it and so the neighbors are the only ones that could have known... i wish he would have listened to me when i told him to add a Night camera out there... like the ones the hunters use... 

good luck.


----------



## BooMeR242 (Sep 2, 2009)

finally had abreak between classes and gym and other bullshit since ive been outta town and leaving for havasu this weekend too. but the women are doin well. the two in the pots have to be watered like twice a day its ridic cuz its 100+ degrees.

the ones in the ground last alil longer but packin on weight pretty fast so im pushin the nutes alot. but hopefully not too much.

had a question for u guys too...
is it normal for the plants when they switch into flowering phase to naturally start yellowing fan leaves and start dying and droppin off?
my theory is cuz the food is being focused elsewhhere for the bud development... and also lets more light shine thru? idk these are guesses haha. but would make sense. 

started using bone meal NPK of 3-18-6 added with the tea mix of jamacian bat guano and doin sum citrus micro nutes with the mino shit in it. using superthrive every other feeding also. 

i still need to spray the spinosad to prevent those fukn worm catepillar shitheads. but the moth traps catch everything but moths so far. haha must be my placement.

still workin on a design for extra support tho cuz the smaller branches are startin to bend. 

enjoy!


----------



## BooMeR242 (Sep 2, 2009)

forgot to add this one


----------



## theloadeddragon (Sep 2, 2009)

imagine if each one of those had their own bed.....

looking dank bro


----------



## BooMeR242 (Sep 2, 2009)

oh i know haha. these 4 are like the size of wat one wouldve been. or close to it. thnx tho dragon


----------



## dbodabomb (Sep 2, 2009)

did i ever tell you that i love you and i want to be your apprentice.


----------



## SOG (Sep 3, 2009)

BooMeR242 said:


> starting a massive indoor grow with (12) 600w hps for flowering and (6) 1000w MH for veg in a diff room.



id scratch the 6 x 1000w MH, look into T5 with 6500k instead 
its a night and day with heat and power load issues


----------



## strictly seedleSs (Sep 3, 2009)

not so much the power load but def. the heat. even an 8 bulb HO T5 takes 432 watts, so 2 of those takes less then one 1000w MH. However im sure the 1000w MH would grow plants way better then 2 of the T5 fixtures. Heat sucks, but if you can control it MH are the shit. I have heat issues and I use 2 T5 fixtures for my veg room. Boomer if you are interested in some amazing nutes that just hit the market (the owner has sold them around my valley for awhile) PM me. The nutes are Heavy 16 from Field 16 products.


----------



## SOG (Sep 3, 2009)

with the T5 you will have better lumen control 
due tot he fact you can bring the light up close to the top canopy
you cant do this with 1k MH, it will have to stay away; even if you got your heat in check

going with T5 vs. MH may add few more days in vegging cycle

you can also handle short and tall groups of clones at the same time
with closer concentrated lumens to the shorter ones 
by breaking T5 banks to smaller fixtures that can be raised and lowered
to fit the specific batch of clone's height 


as for nutes H&G is where its at


----------



## strictly seedleSs (Sep 3, 2009)

what do you think your electric bill will look like boomer?


----------



## theloadeddragon (Sep 3, 2009)

probably like my mortgage


----------



## strictly seedleSs (Sep 3, 2009)

i laughed cause it true


----------



## Sure Shot (Sep 3, 2009)

My electric bill comes in a close second during summer months.
Last month's bill is over $1000.
But the worst is behind us for the year.

Grow big ,and grow at home!


----------



## groputillor (Sep 3, 2009)

BooMeR242 said:


> its 100+ degrees.
> 
> 
> had a question for u guys too...
> ...


I'm def no expert but I would say it's heat. When I moved mine from the nice air conditioned house where they were under a little 2 foot 4 bulb T5 light out into the summer heat I had the same thing happen. What I did was I put my three gallon pots into a 17 gallon pot full of soil and I water that regularly. It helps a little, keeps the roots cooler. I'm in a similar climate to you.


----------



## GypsyBush (Sep 3, 2009)

Oh!!!

I wanna see this...



>


And just to throw my 2 cents in.,....

A 400w T-5 was enough to cover a 2x4 ebb/flow tray with moms that gave enough clones to produce an ounce a day...

But I guarantee you that you cannot veg M Blaze style trees with fluoros...

If you want trees brother... go HID FOR SURE...

And you may even consider using HPS for veg as well...

Trees require a certain amount of stretch that the MH will not give you...

Just my opinion bro... don't .. take it too seriously...


----------



## skunkman98536 (Sep 3, 2009)

god dude ur harvest is going to be insane for sure ..... WOW


----------



## BooMeR242 (Sep 3, 2009)

thanks guys

but i like the HID lamps for more lumens and covered. not sure the exact amount of lamps or watatge yet but heat wont be much an issue cuz theyll b air cooled and im runnin 24000btu AC units in the rooms. im only growin 12 plants in each room to stay at my legal limit.

20gallon containrs in promix soilless most likely. still doin sum research.
organic nutes etc

but ya the grow were doin indoors right now is almost $1000 with 4 600s and 1 1000w so im expecting close to $2000. its my chicks pad anyways so mortage is super cheap but well worth the investment to grow and harvest 12lbs every two months


----------



## BooMeR242 (Sep 3, 2009)

plus planst can handle temps at 85 with c02


----------



## GypsyBush (Sep 3, 2009)

Did I say HELL YEAH!!!


----------



## SOG (Sep 3, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> you cannot veg M Blaze style trees with fluoros...


did you test this?

correct me if im wrong
the only issue with growing Mblaze style trees with T5 is light penetration 
you'd probably need the space, what if you train them early in veg
he can still get excellent penetration with up to the nose T5 fixtures
he can also mix 3k and 6.5k in the same fixture to get the stretch needed

I'm not sure the differences will be other then maybe few more days under floro

between the heat buildup from 6 x 1000w, here in CA
the equipment needed to then keep the temps in check 
the initial coasts, then coasts of operating it, then top it off with the clutter it adds to the room and the maintenance routine
in my opinion is negligible for few more days in veg

I'm witnessing amazing growth in my veg unit
in just two days since i upgraded from 10k to 32k lumens 
didn't expect the T5 to perform so well
i was told they need to go to flowering ASAP
since they exploded the way they did




GypsyBush said:


> you may even consider using HPS for veg as well...
> 
> Trees require a certain amount of stretch that the MH will not give you...


perfect note, on the money


----------



## BooMeR242 (Sep 3, 2009)

true true durign the winter heat wont b so bad but like right now its 100+ and thatyll b ridic to fight but no i havent tested it. its all theoru lol thats part of the grow challenge i like.

im def gonna have to check the lumens and spectrum charts on the t5 compared to the MH lamps then cuz obivously ur method works and mine isnt in opertation yet haha.

but its gonna b a work in preocess and im prepared to spend ridic amount of funds as is


----------



## GypsyBush (Sep 3, 2009)

SOG said:


> did you test this?


No I didn't test growing trees with a fluoro, but I have grown my moms under one for almost a year now...

And it's easy to see that anything less than full coverage will not do...

And when you are vegging a plant that is 6'x6'... you would need lots of them...

I cringe at the thought of having to adjust that many lights... in a room full of trees...

I actually have very little experience with trees.. but my current grow is teaching me a lot...

and I dare say that with trees it pays to veg with just the same amount of light (per sqft of canopy) as you do to flower...

You want VIGOROUS GROWTH... wood branches... which require HID.. in my opinion...

Can you do it with T-5s... sure... I guess... but not as efficiently..






> you probably need the space, what if you train them early in veg
> he can still get excellent penetration with up to the nose T5 fixtures
> he can also mix 3k and 6.5k in the same fixture to get the stretch needed


In tree growing... T-5s are kinda like CFLs on a bigger version...

and if you really want mixed spectrum, you can use MH & HPS... 



> I'm not sure the differences will be other then maybe few more days under floro
> 
> between the heat buildup from 6 x 1000w, here in CA
> the equipment needed to then keep the temps in check
> ...


Funny to see you talking about too many gadgets...

But I must say that you have ZERO clutter...

But I agree that it's a lot of heat to deal with...

But IT CAN BE DEALT WITH...

Even more easily if you have access to 30 and 40 below air...

I say YOU GUYS MOVE TO AK... let's start a revolution and overgrow!!!



> I'm witnessing amazing growth in my veg unit
> in just two days since i upgraded from 10k to 32k lumens
> didn't expect the T5 to perform so well
> i was told they need to go to flowering ASAP
> since they exploded the way they did


They do well for small plants bro...

But they lack the punch needed for HUMONGOUS SUPER CHARGED GROWTH...

Not that I have experience with such things...

The max I have used for veg was 3x 600w... one per plant..


----------



## nickbbad (Sep 3, 2009)

you could do a mix of the metal halides and the t5's you could use the t5's as side lighting and the metal halide on top t5's only get about 18 inches of light penetration so for those big ladies they may not be the best option but they are killer lights for veg. < I found I like them much better for my smaller plants then I did my metal halide so it might be something to look into. As far as having yellow leaves on your outdoor plants its pretty normal to start getting them at about this time. They tend to start showing up once they fully gone into flowering and will continue throughout the rest of your grow.


----------



## strictly seedleSs (Sep 3, 2009)

I know of a setup with 4 x 4' 6 bulb HO T5 fixtures, over 2 4x8 tables, and those do very well. But T5s only get the job done if your not vegging very long. I have 2 8 bulb fixtures over 2 4x4 areas, I like it, but im not going for trees indoor. Boomer, if you get the same success ID as you have OD then you will have your trees.


----------



## SOG (Sep 3, 2009)

i was only referring to vegging with T5

you can also look at it this way
replace the exact canopy I'm lighting now with 32k lumens (36 girls); with one of Mblaze tree's
you still feel its not enough? now double by 2.5+, still not enough per tree? 

when considering the lumens PAR with 1k MH
i can almost say with certainty more lumens are preserved 
and directly delivered to the plant with T5 due to lack of heat radiation from the bulb
the girls can be nosing the bulbs with no issue or heat burn

I'm running 2 x 28 New Wave's with all 8 slots loaded with 6500k side by side
its sitting no higher then a foot and a half off the tray
that's 32000 lumens in the right band directly on the plants
lighting an area of about 2" x 4" 
I'm restricted by my cage other wise 
id go with 2 48 New Wave's with all 8 slots loaded with 6500k = 80000 lumens
to be picky, electricity wise its less then running 1000k MH with the same 80000 lumens
16 x 54w = 810w! for the same lumens
another very small minor benefit running 80k T5 setup over 1k MH
the entire 80000 lumens can be deliver at zero distance with minimal to non PAR loss
as much handle as you got on the heat from one 1k MH your still cant bring it as close as you'd a T5

heat wise Therese nothing to compare between the two scenarios
comparing with a full blown 1000k MH bulb
that's the same lumens, for less initial coast, maintenance, and everything i mentioned before

i have a full 1k MH sitting here I'm not using, a Digital Lumatek 1k ballast 240v with the true EYE Blue 1k
a Sun Tube and AAW to go with it, that's over 1k setup just for my MH
just the thought of what needs to be done to get it running properly after i got my flower room dialed in
had me running to the shop and getting a T5 setup, 
beside thinking about it now in hindsight; i dont see how a 1k MH 
will deliver more lumens then the T5 scenario i mentioned above


----------



## SOG (Sep 3, 2009)

BooMeR242 said:


> its gonna b a work in preocess


for sure bra



BooMeR242 said:


> im prepared to spend ridic amount of funds as is


be wise


----------



## GypsyBush (Sep 3, 2009)

I'm just saying...

and I'm a 600w man myself...

But.. for big trees... HID is the way bro...

Just ask M Blaze.. he specializes in trees...


----------



## groputillor (Sep 3, 2009)

This discussions got me thinking about my plans for my first real op (ya I wanna jump on the Mblaze train too). I'd side with SOG if it wasn't for the fact that we're talking about growing trees ie. vegging for a long time. Ya you can put them way closer so the whole plant recieves more of the lumens put out, but when the plant is three feet tall and nearly as wide, I think having it so close would cause the top of the plant to still recieve more lumens, but the middle and bottom to recieve much less than would be delivered by a 1000 watt MH at a greater distance from the top. Of course, for a small price you could add a lot of side T5's that could be placed exactly where needed and as close as you want. I don't know much about how the merits of the light spectrums of each option stack up, but I imagine that wouldn't make enough of a difference to effect the decision. So what about adding the side lighting to a T5 setup, would the extra cost make it a wash? Does it make the 1k MH setup worth it? Or would the extra cost of cooling a 1k MH setup (we're talking 6-12 of em) make it way more? (in Boom's climate, 100+ in the summer)


----------



## SOG (Sep 4, 2009)

for sure running 6 MH 24/7 will be an issue even with a 24k AC
you'll be pushing 21k BTU heat just from the lights
when its 100+ outside and the AC is sweating 
i doubt you'll get half of those cooling BTU's

heck, my whole house with its central AC is having a hard time keeping temps inside the house
at 74 during the hot hours of the day, I'm not running any lights in my house
just a regular insulated house in the SoCal area 


now to the trees
i totally see the issue with penetration when the girls gets fat
but there's a but, aren't the branches trained to spread wide to allow light in during the veg period with Mblaze tree's?
if so; is penetration still an issue with T5?


----------



## GypsyBush (Sep 4, 2009)

It's not penetration Bro..

It's intensity of light...

It's the same reason that we flower with HPS instead of cfls...

Trees require ridiculous lighting to get ridiculously big..

It can be done... I'm sure...

But just ask M Blaze if he would switch his HPSs for fluoro...

Maybe he'd say yes.. but I really seriously doubt it...

You want a stalk as thick as your chin? and buds the size of footballs?

Gotta do it up... I don;t think fluoros will cut it...

and just remember ... I use and preach T-5s for vegging SOG Moms...
I am not knocking them down..

Just saying they have their place.. and that they are not the right tool for the job when growing trees...

...

Again.. all my opinion...

Just a silly Gypsy that doesn't know shit...

fucking gypsies...


----------



## MyGTO2007 (Sep 4, 2009)

Holy Fuck Dude......That harvest will take u a month to do how much longer


----------



## BooMeR242 (Sep 4, 2009)

lol this is an intersting discussion switched from outdoor to indoor but all good info and points. the thing i like about growin and learning is everyones got their method thats works but for growin m blaze style (which im trying to attempt) ill most likely stick with HID lamps and maybe just double up the AC units then. my pops owns an AC company so everything i do will be designed up with him helpin and figuring the best possible scenario out. but well see when it happens if i can get it dialed in or not.

im headin out in a few for havasu for the weekend feel free to continue discussin the light options if u guys want ill b bak monday! happy labor day guys peace


----------



## Zig Zag Zane (Sep 4, 2009)

Boomer, just saw the pics of the flowering....WOW...looks beautiful...love those colas shooting up towards the sky...
keep it up cant wait to see the harvest...


----------



## SOG (Sep 4, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> It's not penetration Bro..
> 
> It's intensity of light...


are we talking PAR?




GypsyBush said:


> It's the same reason that we flower with HPS instead of cfls...
> 
> Trees require ridiculous lighting to get ridiculously big..
> 
> ...


let me see if i got this right, 
so you want them to stretch from the word go; with Mblaze style tree's,
interesting




GypsyBush said:


> and just remember ... I use and preach T-5s for vegging SOG Moms...
> I am not knocking them down..
> 
> Just saying they have their place.. and that they are not the right tool for the job when growing trees...


i hear you bra





GypsyBush said:


> Again.. all my opinion...
> 
> Just a silly Gypsy that doesn't know shit...


ooh stfu, should i feel sorry for you now; or later 





BooMeR242 said:


> my pops owns an AC company


you lucky .... 



BooMeR242 said:


> feel free to continue discussin the light options if u guys want i


ty bra, much appreciated
enjoy your weekend, and happy labor everyone


----------



## GypsyBush (Sep 4, 2009)

SOG said:


> are we talking PAR?


no... we're talking fluoroescent vs HID...

you GOTTA agree there is a BIG difference...






> let me see if i got this right,
> so you want them to stretch from the word go; with Mblaze style tree's,
> interesting


You want stretch so your branches can become long...

If you look at M Blaze's trees... they are not compact...

They stretch out far and wide...

With lots of "lollipops" growing vertically from the horizontal branches...

If you had everything super tight... by the time flowering comes... you would have created a barrier impenetrable to airflow... causeing ALL kinds of problems...

I am seeing that with the fullest of my girls...

Bunches of leaves overlapping... you can lift one and see the leaf WET... RH in room is 45% with 800+ cfm exhaust in a 8x11 room...

Stretching is important for spacing...




> i hear you bra
> 
> ooh stfu, should i feel sorry for you now; or later


Things I say usually get ignored cause I'm weird... and don;t know how to explain well...

But trust me bro... if you want a MASSIVE TREE... you need MASSIVE LIGHTING..

In a tree, the structure created in veg is as important as the flowering...

..

Well...

I gotta go press some hash now... my kief jar is full...


----------



## mcone (Sep 6, 2009)

Those are true monsters!!! Damn man, nice work!!


----------



## BooMeR242 (Sep 7, 2009)

finally bak in town long ass weekend but glad to come home and see my ladies doin well. 
flowering looks like its gettin more dense.

i sprayed the spinosad spray to kill off bugs and shit before i left early morning and looks like a a couple smaller colas got a lil mold going? like its kinda light brown and falls apart at the touch. its minor mold or watever but ill take pic soon and show u guys. should i leave it or cut it off?

thanks for the help guys. 

thanks Mcone glad u could stop by hope u stay tuned for the harvest coming up in a month or so.


----------



## BooMeR242 (Sep 7, 2009)

thanks zig glad u could stop by i still gotta swing by ur journal and do sum catchin up


----------



## Zig Zag Zane (Sep 7, 2009)

BooMeR242 said:


> thanks zig glad u could stop by i still gotta swing by ur journal and do sum catchin up


 no problem bro im glad to watch your big ass ww moms...cant wait to see harvest!


----------



## greenthumb111 (Sep 8, 2009)

BooMeR242 said:


> i sprayed the spinosad spray to kill off bugs and shit before i left early morning and looks like a a couple smaller colas got a lil mold going? like its kinda light brown and falls apart at the touch. its minor mold or watever but ill take pic soon and show u guys. should i leave it or cut it off?


If it were me I would cut it off. If it is mold it will just spread. I would look for caterpillars too.


----------



## BooMeR242 (Sep 8, 2009)

kk thanks GT i will do it today im workin on a design for support still. trying to incorporate hodges style but since i waited all the way til now its hard to work round the plants ya know.

now this mite be a dumb question but never had mold before. well actually didnt even get to harvest last year cuz i got jacked but if i cut off the cola with the part mold should i pick off the mold part and dry the other parts that still look good? or is that hole bud pretty much just trash?


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 8, 2009)

only the damaged stuff is bad. keep and smoke all the good stuff. cut away the bad bud and dry the rest.


----------



## Sure Shot (Sep 8, 2009)

ya, what he said.


----------



## BooMeR242 (Sep 8, 2009)

thanks for the tip guys. rep+ for helpin im gonna go inspect everything right now since its cooled down and cut that shit off and dry it out.


----------



## greenthumb111 (Sep 9, 2009)

BooMeR242 said:


> thanks for the tip guys. rep+ for helpin im gonna go inspect everything right now since its cooled down and cut that shit off and dry it out.


I did and do what FDD suggests. I cut off the buds and cut out the rot and dried the rest. If I could cut the rot out I did and left the rest but in the end its just easier to cut your losses.


----------



## BooMeR242 (Sep 9, 2009)

ya def cuz i dont want thqat shit to spread. found a catepillar too and killed it. the spray killed two grasshoppers and a catepillar so far that i found.


----------



## BooMeR242 (Sep 10, 2009)

hey do u guys know wat a 5/12 certificate is for medicinal patients to be licensed as a vendor? my atorney said i need one to not get rolled. ive already got a sellers permit from my business i started but the whole vending bak to the clinics shit is more detailed then i thought within the law guidelines.


----------



## BooMeR242 (Sep 10, 2009)

i mean i know clinics that will buy from me without the sellers permit and 5/12 cert but its just sketchy to know u can do federal time for distribution to a clinic if u dont have the correct paperwork. lameeee


----------



## BooMeR242 (Sep 10, 2009)

figured id take a break and upload sum pix for u guys to check out. the buds have been packing on fast now and seems i got a lil rot/mold here and there but nuthin too crazy. im assuming its from the spinosad spray. killed off a few catepillars by hand so far and found a few dead ones from the spray and sum grasshoppers. hate those fuckers. 

anyways the stems are leaning pretty hard now i gotta take the time to get sum support goin with braces and tie that shit up.

yellowing leaves and fan leaves still falling off and seems to be clearing out the mid section of the trees and even the top canopy which wil help light penetraiton and air flow greatly. so let nature do its thing.

goin pretty hard on the feedings trying to keep my organic teas in rotation feeding with jamacian bat guano, molasses, bone meal, micro nutes, and super thrive. just dont wanna over do it.

theres a close up pic of the side colas and another close up of a bud that appears to have mold or rot on it cuz its got brown shit and kinda fallin apart but barely. i cut off sum and picked it apart to let the remaining good nug dry for smoke.

the pic of the grow bible book is a book i ordered with a few others and videos bak in fukn march from amazon... took them this fukn long to get it to me!? i had forgotten about it lol. fukn laggers. anyways i havent even gotten to read much of it not like itll do much good since my grow is almost over but maybe sum good info for our indoor grows.

anybody read the grow bible book? jw

i learn alot of my shit and technique from peeps on here and trying it myself.

Im still trying to figure out when to flush in preparation for harvest... gettin ansy haha.

but White Widow strain takes a long time to flwoer out and the trichomes are like a clear to kinda white right now so gonna wait til milky white or almost amber. just dont wanna push it and wait too long.

wat i found interesting about the White widow is i reearched the hybrid strain and says its low odor while during flowering and really pungent while drying. which is great cuz seriously even with all that bud in the backyard i seriusly dont smell shit (which isnt exactly all that good for us budsmokers but still its good for security reasons. so im hoping the great bud smell develps during drying.

for those of u following my indoor grow thats also in my signature im takin new pix tonite so theyl be posted tomorrow so check out that other thread soon to see the babies in flower as well!

grow on.


----------



## ReggaeGanja (Sep 10, 2009)

so beaaustifullz


----------



## JeepBeep (Sep 10, 2009)

Looking great bro, dont trip on the clinic mumbo jumbo, you will be in n out with your cash faster that I bust a nut =) Thaose babys are looking great, maybe I can take some off your hands.. LOL


----------



## GypsyBush (Sep 10, 2009)

Just AWESOME Bro..!!!



>


----------



## Zig Zag Zane (Sep 10, 2009)

beautiful just beautiful man! things are really fattening up starting to get that awesome shape...looks very resinous too man...


----------



## theloadeddragon (Sep 10, 2009)

your doing a very good job with them


----------



## strictly seedleSs (Sep 10, 2009)

I hope this year makes up for last years BS. Looks awesome.


----------



## BooMeR242 (Sep 10, 2009)

thanks for all the kind words guys!


----------



## BooMeR242 (Sep 10, 2009)

haha instead of SOG ill call it SOC= sea of colas...


----------



## Zig Zag Zane (Sep 10, 2009)

BooMeR242 said:


> haha instead of SOG ill call it SOC= sea of colas...


 haha it sure it man!


----------



## Mr. (Sep 11, 2009)

If anybody knows about the 5-12 certificate please post what you know - I've never heard of it, and the info doesn't seem to be readily available doing an internet search. I'm glad I saws your post Boomer, now I'm aware of the 5-12. I prefer to have all of my paperwork straight as well. Can't believe I've never heard of this 5-12 cert!


----------



## greenthumb111 (Sep 12, 2009)

Your plants look great Boomer. You will have alot of work ahead of you. I have been trimming the JS plants and it takes awhile for just one trader Joes trash bag full.


----------



## BooMeR242 (Sep 12, 2009)

oh i know GT im like so stoked to harvest but at the same time dreading the work ahead. my hands cant handle that much trimming. i think i might harvest the two in the pots first then two in the ground then the remaining two. just kinda space it out. i forgot who said it in sumones thread about lowering the trim workload by removing fan leaves like the week of harvest or like two days before u cut em down. so u only have to trim the smaller leaves and shit off. prob gonna have my biz partner from the indoor grow cme over and be a clipper and make my gf learn to clip too haha. esepcially since her dad wants to try sum of my final product.


----------



## LT1RX7 Drifter (Sep 12, 2009)

fresh pics i wanna see how shes doing now


----------



## BooMeR242 (Sep 12, 2009)

just posted new pix like two days ago theyre on a couple pages bak


----------



## captain chronizzle (Sep 12, 2009)

the pic of the grow bible book is a book i ordered with a few others and videos bak in fukn march from amazon... took them this fukn long to get it to me!? i had forgotten about it lol. fukn laggers. anyways i havent even gotten to read much of it not like itll do much good since my grow is almost over but maybe sum good info for our indoor grows.




i ordered a book for my low pressure boiler test, and it took like 70 days to get. i had to buy one in town at like three times the cost. it finally came like a month after i had my license. laggers is right. turns out the guy lived on the road, never checked his email, hence the delay. major tool there!


----------



## JACKMAYOFFER (Sep 12, 2009)

Awesome grow looks real nice...I cant wait for next year gonna grow me some monsters like yours out side...As far as the clinic go you will have zero issues getting it off your hands..I would be more worried about the trim job you have a head of you gonna need a small army...But thats a good thing..


----------



## greenthumb111 (Sep 13, 2009)

BooMeR242 said:


> oh i know GT im like so stoked to harvest but at the same time dreading the work ahead. my hands cant handle that much trimming. i think i might harvest the two in the pots first then two in the ground then the remaining two. just kinda space it out. i forgot who said it in sumones thread about lowering the trim workload by removing fan leaves like the week of harvest or like two days before u cut em down. so u only have to trim the smaller leaves and shit off. prob gonna have my biz partner from the indoor grow cme over and be a clipper and make my gf learn to clip too haha. esepcially since her dad wants to try sum of my final product.


Idk, I guess Im old school. I like to do it myself. Its hard but I enjoy preparing it for cure and then curing it and smoking it. Hope you found a place to cure it.


----------



## grow space (Sep 13, 2009)

You man.
Really fine ass WW trees u got, awsome bro, just amazing.
Mine ww is still in pre-flower, and has a long way to catch your babes state.


Keep up the splendid work mate....


----------



## BooMeR242 (Sep 13, 2009)

thanks jack ya hopefully everything goes well.

and GT im still gonna do most if not all the hand trimming myself i just could use the extra help haha.
its part of the fun but does get old. just gonna put on sum good ol Dane cook and laugh while enjoyin a bowl and trimmin my trees down.

thanks growspace goodluck with ur grow too!


----------



## BooMeR242 (Sep 13, 2009)

So alot of my days when i have a break to blaze a bowl and grub sum lucky charms in the backyard i just sit and admire the trees ive grown fond of having for the last couple months.

Now from a greenthumb point of view and a lil science and sum strategy. i grew these plants with the help of several books videos and all my fellow RUI ers ive grown to b fond of also.
everyones imput has been very helpful and although most us cant all agree on the same nutes soil strain and grow methods we agree that the herb is good. god made dirt and dirt dont hurt, its just a weed right. 
so enough with the wanna be philisophical shit..

watching the plants growth from start to almost finish now in two different enviroments (my outdoor tree grow and my biz partners indoor HPS grow) ive been able to see wat works and doesnt work. The LST method worked great to help develop multipul main colas for my outdoor plants but i over crowded the grow box and seeing that one plant couldve been the same size as all 4 in there now. i also learned that the two outdoors in 10gallon containers are root bound and restricted to size cuz the pot is too small. 
then with the indoor OG kush strain under the MH lamp then now the HPS lamps ive watched as my buddy did an incoorect FIM and did a straight chop top and now its recovered but took an extra 2 weeks of veg to equal out. 
Now from my observation the growth pattern and structures are similar but all unique.
the LST method done outside has provided me with main stalks and multipul colas. indoors so far they are obviously smaller plants but the plant is developing strong side stems in hopes to have multipul colas also. even tho we did not do LST or a correct FIM this time around.
I love my trees but when i observe where the majority of the bud is being formed its all at the top in the main colas. yes theres good amounts of smaller bud sites thru the middle and on the lower branches but the brancjes are strong enough to support much weight or really be worth it all. so the whole heighth thing seems to be sumwat questionable to me. dont get me wrong im all about go big or go home.but for practical reasons and even commercial growin, i believe that if i wouldve focused on a single bud plant and LST that bitch to grow wider and not so tall id have more colas and be able to stake them up for support. i saw sumones outdoor grow thread in australia he grew like 6lbs from a single sativa bush and it was round. prob easier for maintenacnce too and to stake up since it was a mission for me to stake up my shit and climb up to inspect my colas for pests and mold.
now i understand the reason for more bud development on the top of the canopy and maybe the side where theres space and sun shining cuz the light is directly hitting those bud sites. but wat im considering would b a method of strecthing out the branches wider and focusing on a shorter bush with a solid canopy of colas for indoor and outdoors. since my plants were so crowded my bud development for side buds is very poor. if u were to go inside the garden box bush of trees ull be able to stand up and see that all the main stems goin up to the top canopy are bare and be trimmed off cuz no light penetrates down in. so its a waste of space to me.

from my research seeing other grows outdoors and indoors the concept is the same. maximize ur buds by using ur light source wisely and nutes. i believe i wasted a good portion of my lighting.
but live and learn.
this long essay is more in regards to when i move my grow indoors and attempt 600w HPS per plant and foucus on staying within my medical limit but still yiedling the same expectation of .5-1gram/watt

now i dont want to get off topic with all the other growing details im focused this discussion strictly on the structure and maniplating of the plant.

doin things like LST FIM and topping are diff methods i want to incorporate into my grow to widen the canopy to its full potential and grow massive colas under the right lighting. outdoors this can b done too in theory.

for support (which i failed to really think about before i started) i like hodgegrows basic design with wooden 2x2s making a crossbeam setup. cheap and effective. i myself started off with huge tomato trellis cages that cost $24 each and def helped for support but not tall enough or wide enough. so i would prob design a combination of the two to widen out and creat support for a wide ass canopy. im talkin like a 4-6ft wide canopy (if possible) this is all sake of argument and size will vary from indoor to outdoor.
i had considered the option of adding huge T5 fixtures for side lighting on the walls of my growroom to help promote side growth but dollar wise it didnt seem to be worth it cuz that side bud development wont produce as much as the top colas. outdoors the side of ur plant gets lighting from the natural sun arc from rise to sunset. indoors its simulated lighting but mainly focuses on the canopy.
but anyways im rambling again and just want to see wat u guys think about manipulating the branch/stem growth pattern of the plant to grow wider and create a huge cola canopy instead of the traditional tall xmas/coned like shaped tree.

oh ya heres sum pix and kinda show wat i mean how the LST created 4-6 main stalks from the trunk and that theres no growth in the middle of the plant. its like all the months of vegging was shootin up instead of wide cuz theyre too close together.
The close up shots are the new support beams i put up using PVC piping and sum rope to tie up and give support higher then the tomatoe cages can go.
oh and hope u guys like my ghetto illustration i did real fast to maybe give an idea of wat im talking about with a wider canopy? just imagine it now as a 2D drawing but that is for all 4 sides of the plant.


----------



## BooMeR242 (Sep 13, 2009)

i really fukn hate RUIs upload system it takes a fukn hour to upload 10pix and u can only do a couple at a time and it just erased all the ones i uploaded so now im doin it over here they are.


----------



## TCurtiss (Sep 13, 2009)

Those things are montser for sure

Great job


----------



## TCurtiss (Sep 13, 2009)

I would cut the lower 1/3 leaves off next time earlier

The plant will focus it energy on making the main cola's bigger

And it makes trimming much easier


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 13, 2009)

looking awesome.


----------



## captain chronizzle (Sep 13, 2009)

i believe you are speaking of bondage or training your plants. you probably didn't do it outside because you were simply amazed by their growth. if you tie over your branches, they spread and bush out. do that in addition to your lst, topping, fimming technique. i have seen on this site a well trained ww plant with what seemed like a hundred cola's, the plant was only like 2 feet tall. search it out bro.


----------



## TCurtiss (Sep 13, 2009)

captain chronizzle said:


> i believe you are speaking of bondage or training your plants. you probably didn't do it outside because you were simply amazed by their growth. if you tie over your branches, they spread and bush out. do that in addition to your lst, topping, fimming technique. i have seen on this site a well trained ww plant with what seemed like a hundred cola's, the plant was only like 2 feet tall. search it out bro.


Preach on


----------



## greenthumb111 (Sep 14, 2009)

TCurtiss said:


> Preach on


 I was thinking something similar for next years grow. Will be a little more work but maybe more yield too.


----------



## heyguy901 (Sep 14, 2009)

and better yield at that


----------



## Zig Zag Zane (Sep 14, 2009)

I totally know what you mean Boomer, im thinking the same about my plants, the real dense *bud* and *colas* that gonna be produced is all near the top of the plant or higher middle...and the bottom is all popcorn...
thats why next year im going to experiment and do an outdoor scrog, im gonna be going for what Fdd does, and they will still be monsters in terms of height and width, very huge, just even _more_ bushy than usual...


----------



## cruzer101 (Sep 14, 2009)

Hey Boomer,

I just heard from a fellow RIU member about his outdoor plant that was 10 feet tall.
He got some rain and the dam thing got heavy and split right down the middle.

I came on here to suggest you tie yours up but I see you did that already. 
Cool.

Oh yea, I took your last shot of your girls touched it up a bit and made a wallpaper out of it. 

I thought you might want a copy.

.


----------



## BooMeR242 (Sep 14, 2009)

haha awesome cruzer! im def gonna use it haha. that shot makes it look like one plant. i would almost wish it was just one plant lol. 

but ya guys i think sum more experimenting mite be a good idea for all us to try. outdoor scrog would be interesting to do if u have a set area and not moving the plants around. def will have to watch for that zig


----------



## cruzer101 (Sep 14, 2009)

BooMeR242 said:


> haha awesome cruzer! im def gonna use it haha. that shot makes it look like one plant. i would almost wish it was just one plant lol.
> 
> but ya guys i think sum more experimenting mite be a good idea for all us to try. outdoor scrog would be interesting to do if u have a set area and not moving the plants around. def will have to watch for that zig


I am doing an outdoor scrog right now.

here is a shot from the side,







Its about eight feet long and three to four feet wide.

.


----------



## MyGTO2007 (Sep 15, 2009)

Holy Fuck Boomer..............How SICK is That!!!!!!


----------



## grow space (Sep 15, 2009)

Yea man.
In my opinion, for a limited medical grower, lst is a must do thing.Im growing one white widow mama outdoors, and i have trained it almost all the way.This is a older pic from my main stem, as U can see i have topped it and trained it for a purpose, that my colas are all around, and canopy is widely spread.




















Im growing in northerm europa cilmates(nothing like cali sun), and soon thinking of moving that pretty widow lady to indoor and il be using a 250 hps(cas higher i cannot go) and i will use 10 26 watt cfls for side lighting to perk up some of those lower popcorn bud sites.But that will all happen if all goes as Im expecting.
Anyway, sorry for hijack, but widow be both grow, so.....
Peace man, and good luck for you future plans and grows.


----------



## BooMeR242 (Sep 15, 2009)

thanks growspace good example to wat i was lookin for. ur stalk is completely divided in each direction and thick as fuck. very well rounded bush too.

and ya cruzer the scrog looks very even hope to see how it does in flower but u have a wide canopy which is wat im lookin for


----------



## genfranco (Sep 15, 2009)

grow space said:


> Yea man.
> In my opinion, for a limited medical grower, lst is a must do thing.Im growing one white widow mama outdoors, and i have trained it almost all the way.This is a older pic from my main stem, as U can see i have topped it and trained it for a purpose, that my colas are all around, and canopy is widely spread.
> 
> 
> ...



Hey Growspace... I would highly suggest putting some type of support system on your plant. when that thing starts to fill out and flower its gonna need it. can you find a green net? put it on her now so she has something to hold on too. 

Good luck man!


----------



## Zig Zag Zane (Sep 15, 2009)

I hope fdd doesnt mind but this is what I was talking about...he did this last year, had lil scrog squares over his plants when they are little, and weaves it through and then they still have sooo much time to grow... and then all those branches are essentially colas...
im definitely gonna try this on some of my plants next year.


----------



## genfranco (Sep 15, 2009)

Zig Zag Zane said:


> I hope fdd doesnt mind but this is what I was talking about...he did this last year, had lil scrog squares over his plants when they are little, and weaves it through and then they still have sooo much time to grow... and then all those branches are essentially colas...
> im definitely gonna try this on some of my plants next year.



yeah exactly... You should see what happened to my big bush ... but i fixed it with bamboo sticks.... Next year more planing... more money.. new mistakes...

Good luck all


----------



## BooMeR242 (Sep 15, 2009)

ya zig that looks sick idk why but i couldnt find FDDs thread. 
the end result looks grreat tho massive colas everywhere. thats like exactly wat im talkin about focusing on wide and round thanks for sharing!


----------



## cruzer101 (Sep 15, 2009)

I had trouble finding threads too, I would click on the persons name and the drop down list and the only selection was posts.

Then I found out how. click on there name select view public profile, then off to the right there is a link show all stats, then an option comes up show all threads started by them.

There may be a faster way but it works.


----------



## Zig Zag Zane (Sep 15, 2009)

BooMeR242 said:


> ya zig that looks sick idk why but i couldnt find FDDs thread.
> the end result looks grreat tho massive colas everywhere. thats like exactly wat im talkin about focusing on wide and round thanks for sharing!


 Yeah bro I knew thats exactly what you were thinkin so I had to put those pics up, its definitely seems like the best way to get the most yield and fattest buds outdoors...take it easy homie


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 15, 2009)

i'm still working on some type of "cage". my branches still break form there own weight. the tomato cages work really well but the big ones cost like 20 bucks each. i definitely need some type of support though.


----------



## Zig Zag Zane (Sep 15, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> i'm still working on some type of "cage". my branches still break form there own weight. the tomato cages work really well but the big ones cost like 20 bucks each. i definitely need some type of support though.


 FDD marijuana support cages? hmmm patent it fdd


----------



## groputillor (Sep 15, 2009)

Hey since you guys are on the subject of support, can I get some opinions about this plant. (hope it's okay thread starter) 

It was my very first and I'm super noob so don't laugh at my question. I know it's not that big and the buds don't exactly weigh a ton... 

but should I be doing something to support the branches? They keep growing out, not up, and some have taken to resting on the rim of the pot. Photos from day 55 of prob 90 or more.


----------



## Zig Zag Zane (Sep 15, 2009)

groputillor said:


> Hey since you guys are on the subject of support, can I get some opinions about this plant. (hope it's okay thread starter)
> 
> It was my very first and I'm super noob so don't laugh at my question. I know it's not that big and the buds don't exactly weigh a ton...
> 
> but should I be doing something to support the branches? They keep growing out, not up, and some have taken to resting on the rim of the pot. Photos from day 55 of prob 90 or more.


 No, those plants wont need support.


----------



## groputillor (Sep 15, 2009)

Zig Zag Zane said:


> No, those plants wont need support.


Sweet. Thanks Zane. I've seen your grow and trust that


----------



## Zig Zag Zane (Sep 15, 2009)

groputillor said:


> Sweet. Thanks Zane. I've seen your grow and trust that


 No problem friend...now lets give Boomer his thread back!


----------



## BooMeR242 (Sep 16, 2009)

haha its chill guys im not trippin. but ya FDD a cage is a great word to describe wat im lookin to design or build up. chilled at the hydro store with the guys for a few today ran sum ideas by and mite be doin a scrog method weaving in and out of shit. but we will still see. same concept of support.


----------



## cruzer101 (Sep 16, 2009)

Hey, 
I bought this galvanized welded wire stuff and made my own cages for my tomato's. 
It's four foot tall and like $75 for 100 ft. You can make like 25 or 30 of them at that height or make a frame and double the height.



Strong stuff, Its 14 gage and stronger then what I could buy.
My tomato plants get 6 feet tall.

.


----------



## BooMeR242 (Sep 17, 2009)

ya i checked into that before i started my grow and ended up with the heavy duty tomato trellis cage but it def wasnt tall enough. for my next grow doin everything all indoors ill still use that wire mesh for support if i do a scrog im sure


----------



## SOG (Sep 17, 2009)

got to tell ya BooMeR; lots of chatter on this thread, but no pix updates
we want pix, we want pix


----------



## theloadeddragon (Sep 17, 2009)

cruzer101 said:


> Hey,
> I bought this galvanized welded wire stuff and made my own cages for my tomato's.
> It's four foot tall and like $75 for 100 ft. You can make like 25 or 30 of them at that height or make a frame and double the height.
> 
> ...


Exactly what I would recommend and plan on using for my PK in tires  + rep


----------



## BooMeR242 (Sep 18, 2009)

lol the update was like two pages bak if u missed it


----------



## captain chronizzle (Sep 19, 2009)

SOG said:


> got to tell ya BooMeR; lots of chatter on this thread, but no pix updates
> we want pix, we want pix


no chatter, we are all just learning here. sometimes we forget the obvious, sometimes we all just need a little advice. rather than trial and error, ideas that work get shared.


----------



## strictly seedleSs (Sep 19, 2009)

captain chronizzle said:


> no chatter, we are all just learning here. sometimes we forget the obvious, sometimes we all just need a little advice. rather than trial and error, ideas that work get shared.


 
^thats deep. ^


----------



## theloadeddragon (Sep 19, 2009)

man I could throw the shit all day.....


----------



## BooMeR242 (Sep 19, 2009)

not much has changed except the buds thickening which is always good but figured id give u guys sum pix to keep u entertained. close ups to see the red hairs growign and a lil frost of thc on top.


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 19, 2009)

looking good.


----------



## greenthumb111 (Sep 20, 2009)

BooMeR242 said:


> not much has changed except the buds thickening which is always good but figured id give u guys sum pix to keep u entertained. close ups to see the red hairs growign and a lil frost of thc on top.


Very nice Boomer. Those buds look massive. Even the potted plants. How much longer?


----------



## captain chronizzle (Sep 20, 2009)

very nice. is the black fabric keeping the neighbors from reaching over and grabbing a sample. or were you trying to hide it, and at this point, there is no hiding? its your own lil jungle man!


----------



## BooMeR242 (Sep 20, 2009)

GT- im gonna go out and double check the trichs today cuz the potted plants started flowering earlier and havent been doin too much lately it seems. the women in the gardenbox still seem to be packing on weight. i had barely tied them up with diff supports last week so im hopin that relieves sum stress and allows the plant to focus more on bud development. not sure if its too late tho. im gonna try and look up the white widow strain online sumwhere and see the expected harvest time. i thought i read sumwhere it was early oct or middle so ill see. but gotta just watch the trichs


captain- ya the screen mesh actually had originally wrapped around the entire gardenbox but the plants widen out nicely and soon i couldnt close the screen. and they got way taller so i had to add on more screening to the top to yes help prevent my neighbor from snaggin a sample and maybe help camoflague but im sure he knows lol. kinda hard not to notice poles in the air and screening around a lil garden haha.


----------



## BooMeR242 (Sep 20, 2009)

heres sum info i googled up real fast about the white widow.

This Widow has a moderate THC content and yield, but absolute connoisseur quality. It offers a strong Indica kick and an ever-present Sativa head-high, combined with a clean, smooth smoking flavour.







10 seeds - £36.19

Flowering Outdoorsexpect it finished by mid October in Northern hemisphere. Or by the end of May in the Southern hemisphere.Yield NotesYield (Indoors):350 to 450 gr/sqm.Thc levelMedium : 8 - 15%Medical




Flowering time8-9 weeksRecommended outdoor




Recommended indoor




Greenhouse




Outdoor




Indoor




Strain NotesExtremely strong indica feeling, with a creepy sativa high to complement the effect.THC NotesTHC:12.0%, CBD:1.4, CBN:0.6%Cannabis GeneticsBrazilian and South Indian.



more;;


The infamous White Widow strain has one of the highest percentages of THC known to growers and smokers alike. This sticky, sweet plant can be grown both indoors and outdoors&#8212;a perfect match for first time growers! Since its inception in the &#8217;90s, White Widow has won numerous awards&#8212;including the High Times Cannabis Cup in 1995. 
Celebrated for its unique, refreshing taste, its strong, skunky smell and its mind-blowing, sugary appearance, White Widow is beyond legendary&#8212;but the crystal formations on the leaves and buds aren&#8217;t just mere eye candy&#8212;the dense hairs produce one of the finest quality highs you could ever experience to date.
A few tokes of White Widow and you&#8217;ll be sent into a floating utopia. A light and airy high bursting with energy, White Widow is a classic, psychedelic sativa strain not to be missed.

WHITE WIDOW&#8212;Stoner Favorite


*Plant height:
*Medium Plant 
*Stoned or high?:
*Medium Indica/Sativa
*THC level:
*High THC 
*Flowering Weeks:
*8/9
*Yield:
*450
*Harvest Month:
*8/9


​*White Widow Seeds*

*Home*
*How to Grow Marijuana Outdoors* 
*How to Grow Marijuana Indoors* 
*Marijuana Strains*
*What is Hydroponics *
*Hydroponic Marijuana Lighting *
*How to grow hydroponic marijuana (Complete Guide)*

White Widow (Indoor)​​THC - Level High (15-20%)​​Yield &#8211; medium​​Size &#8211;Tall​​


​White widow seeds are often seen as the most popular and &#8220;classic&#8221; of all modern strains of Marijuana. Growing to between 5&#8217;-6&#8217; it is one of the taller indoor strains. Very high levels of crystalline structures on the buds and leaves gives it it&#8217;s white name. This is one of the strongest strains on the market today with a THC level above 15% the buds that form are quite compact and are covered with resin. The average yield from White widow is medium with 325-425grams per square metre in a sea of green growing set up about the norm. The flowering period of this strain is around 8 weeks.​​you can buy white widow seeds here

*Our Opinion:*






*W*hite Widow is definitely one of our favourites. It has been a long standing winner of a lot of cups and is the strain of choice for a lot of people. It is a true gem when it comes top the smoke delivering a real mix of both cerebral and physical effects. Taste is strangely reminiscent of a spring garden, with faint overtones of flowers. White widow delivers a great all round stone that will keep you coming back for more.




kinda varies but interesting info....​


----------



## captain chronizzle (Sep 20, 2009)

i've got one ww in my greenhouse. i've been cloning mommy for a bit now.


----------



## cruzer101 (Sep 20, 2009)

Yea, I have grown Green House Widow indoors a few times by cloning it along with other strains, Its always the last to finish. 
I would say Indoor its more like 10 weeks flowering time. I have 2 indoor that are behind the Train Wreck in this grow.

Now outdoor I have 3 in my grow and they started flowering kinda early so go figure.
It may have been because they didn't get much direct sun.

I think we both have about a month to go.​


----------



## greenthumb111 (Sep 21, 2009)

BooMeR242 said:


> GT- im gonna go out and double check the trichs today cuz the potted plants started flowering earlier and havent been doin too much lately it seems. the women in the gardenbox still seem to be packing on weight. i had barely tied them up with diff supports last week so im hopin that relieves sum stress and allows the plant to focus more on bud development. not sure if its too late tho. im gonna try and look up the white widow strain online sumwhere and see the expected harvest time. i thought i read sumwhere it was early oct or middle so ill see. but gotta just watch the trichs


Watch your plant grasshopper. I don't pay attention to those grow times except for general info. Especially with hybrids of those strains. Just watch the plant and you will know when its ready.


----------



## BooMeR242 (Sep 21, 2009)

haha thanks GT


----------



## buckd316 (Sep 21, 2009)

niceeeeee. you have a 6 plant limit?


----------



## BooMeR242 (Sep 21, 2009)

yea 6 plants for medical patients in cali


----------



## BooMeR242 (Sep 21, 2009)

so i wanted to start a discussion with u guys about removing the fans leafs. i talked to cruzer and gto a lil about it but wanted to get sum other imput also.

ive read not to remove healthy green fan leaves. but also seen the lollipop method done for colas.
then ive read that removing leafs can stress the plant during flowering but small amounts of stress have been shown to increase thc levels not exactly bud size. also the theory behind removing the fan leaf is to let more sunlight shine thru to the buds? most likely just the popcorn in the middle and lower portiion since the top colas are pretty much in the open canopy.
anyways ll opinions welcome thanks guys.


oh yea if u missed the last pix updates click bak like 2 pages


----------



## SOG (Sep 22, 2009)

hmm... i think i have a game coming up
you think i can borrow one of those baseball bats

sweeeeeeeetness


----------



## strictly seedleSs (Sep 22, 2009)

Let me star by saying your plants are amazing already...Im thinking of the whole "if its not broke, dont fix it" theory. But my experience has been this....My OD plants got topped and lollipopped by mother nature, and my buds look way better then the ones from this same strain that my bubby grew last year. I have less weight for sure, but the nugs look waaaay more resinous. I also trim the fan leaves from my ID setup every few weeks. Its only to let the light in, but it helps with air circulation as well. Im sure everyone has there own opinion, but I dont think removing fan leaves is a bad thing. the pics below are the before and after of my "trimming" of the fan leaves.


----------



## heyguy901 (Sep 22, 2009)

i've read it's a shot in the foot, you remove the fan leaves for sunlight, but the fan leaves get the sun light, and do photosynthesis. so really its an adverse effect, so i wouldn't do it, if anything i'd consent to some veteran growers, go to barnes and noble or borders (or a book store) and they sell books on growing weed in gardening section. and read them, i use to do it all the time. its free!


----------



## strictly seedleSs (Sep 22, 2009)

if you remove one large leaf (thats taking alot of plant energy to grow) and cut it away to give light to 2 or 3 smaller leaves that will get just as big as the first leaf, its not hurting the plant. the large fan leaves are the first to fall off when the plant is grown without help. im not saying go crazy and cut a bunch of leaves off, there is a strategy to which ones should be removed.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Sep 22, 2009)

strictly seedleSs said:


> if you remove one large leaf (thats taking alot of plant energy to grow) and cut it away to give light to 2 or 3 smaller leaves that will get just as big as the first leaf, its not hurting the plant. the large fan leaves are the first to fall off when the plant is grown without help. im not saying go crazy and cut a bunch of leaves off, there is a strategy to which ones should be removed.


well put and on PAR


----------



## BooMeR242 (Sep 23, 2009)

hmm good info and theories im still kinda in the middle. ahha but true like in nature if it aint broke dont fix it makes sense too but science always does weird shit to maximize potential sooo... hmm


----------



## groputillor (Sep 23, 2009)

heyguy901 said:


> go to barnes and noble or borders (or a book store) and they sell books on growing weed in gardening section. and read them, i use to do it all the time. its free!


haha nice. I used to do that too. Then I found out my buddy has almost every growbook ever written downloaded to his terabyte hard drive. Now _I_ have every grow book ever written, hehe. Not that I have much time to read them, but it's nice they're there. BTW yes I feel bad that the individuals who wrote them don't get anything, but really I never would I have bought the books anyways.

I've also seen a lot of opinions and "evidence" from both sides of the trimming issue, and I'm not sure there is any way to decipher it. It was my most often asked question when I first started. Now I just cut anything that's not green and leave the rest. I know that doesn't really help but I thought I should mention since it's what your talking about.


----------



## groputillor (Sep 23, 2009)

Update pics are sick. I def got a lot to learn. Hey that shade tarp...what's it there for? Is it to give shade on that side only because that's where the sun is during the hottest part of the day? Maybe a dumb question but I don't read much about outdoor grows yet cause I've focused on indoor. Thanks


----------



## BooMeR242 (Sep 23, 2009)

thanks for the tip ya im kinda just leanin towards leaving the green shit alone for now. prob do a huge fan leaf removal a day or two before i cut em down to help with the trimming process.

but ya the shade mesh shit was my first gameplan to help shield and hide my grow op but i soon learned my babies grew too tall for it and too wide so i gave up on it and said fuk it if my neighbors know oh well. i got security like crazy and my shit is legal so im covered. but ya i need to take down the bakside maybe help let sum more sunlght thru even tho only got like 3 weeks left


----------



## BooMeR242 (Sep 23, 2009)

just tryin to plan shit out in advance and gettin sum imput from experianced harvesters. last year my old grow site got jacked so i never did a successful harvest. hoping it doesnt happen again

butttt im weighing my options where to cut and dry then to cure or not to cure lol.

i have a garden tool shed thats big enough for all my bud and was thinkin bout clearin out half of it and cleanin it out sum and hanging sum string to let the trimmed buds dry. i can lock it down and adjust mycameras there also. or do it in the attic? (worried about heat build up tho and smell leaking into my parents house which wont fly lol) -so no closet dryin either. so im thinkin the shed? i got a fan to put inside also and a digi thermometer to monitor temps and humidity.

now for curing ive seen most peeps and been told to use mason jars. id like to ask why tho? would any other sealed container work and burp it a couple times a day and rotate buds around for even drying? orrr do these mason jars have sum special power or just look cool cuz theyre clear? lol
jw cuz if im lucky enough to pull the 6lbs im shootin for then idk wtf to put all that in jars mang... so let me know wat u guys think. thanks


----------



## cruzer101 (Sep 23, 2009)

LOL the magic is in the glass. 

Honestly I have not used anything else. I have heard of people using rubber maid tubs and getting a funny smell to it though. I assume it would cure in plastic bags.

To cure or not to cure is a definitely cure. Is a good chance your weed will take on a "cut grass" or "hay" smell the first few days. Sometimes this smell stays with the weed. I found by curing it the smell changes to da dank.

I realize you got a boat load of this shit and its not going to be easy but you can pick up a case of the larger mason jars at like wally mart for under $20

If you ask me I say its worth every penny.


----------



## strictly seedleSs (Sep 23, 2009)

Curing is a must for my personal smoke, but if its going to other patients that dont want to wait then just do a 4 day air dry. If you do it in the shed, make sure you have an exhaust fan for the humidity that going to build up. growing is only half the war....trimming and drying is a battle all on its own.


----------



## Mr. (Sep 23, 2009)

I read one post where a guy cured his bud in plastic tupperware and some in glass. He said that the bud cured in plastic had a much weaker effect when he smoked it, and that he would never cure in plastic again. I also remember reading something about the static charge that plastic can carry affects the trichomes somehow. Also plastics are just in general bad due for environmental reasons. Glass is the way to go. Costs more, but worth it.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Sep 24, 2009)

eigh eigh...... where did I put that thread about WHY glass is so kick ass???? damn..... oh well..... long story short....

glass is far superior to just about anything else I have seen (bags, boxes, trunk, microwave, etc. etc.)


----------



## BooMeR242 (Sep 24, 2009)

i cruised by walmart today and found a selection to choose from of glass jars. the bigger ones are like $6 each and one is sealed with a rubber gromet and clamps down. the other just screws on tight. the big big one is just a glass lid that sits on top? idk if that one will fly? 
then teres the bulk pack its 12 quart sized screw top jars for $10.

the medium sized single selling jars are a pint or sum shit. so just trying to figure out my best route to go....


also lookin into ordering sum hash mesh bags from ebay. like $60 and should be worth the investment...


----------



## cruzer101 (Sep 24, 2009)

Yea, it was the quart ones I saw. I think thats the best deal and they will work fine.
I am gonna have to get a case myself pretty soon. I got 4 of those big ones. 2 quart maybe? 
Anyway, those quart jars are square too, best deal.

I got a set of decanters too, the things you put sugar, coffee, flour and shit in and keep on the sink.
Those have seals too. I got a set of black ones for like $10 the smallest one is my fav. stach container. 
I store shit in the others.

Good to be prepaired man.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Sep 25, 2009)

Kerr jars are The Shit 

the lid should pop for the first 3 or four days every time you open it.... hence the term "burping"....... those are the best in what you have, the ones with the rubber seals are your next best bet. The kerr jars seal completely, no leaks.... the ones with the seals, the seals will wear down over a period of time, and they require maintenance, leak etc. I have also noticed that sometimes the jars with the seals will effect the smell and taste.

Kerr sells larger jars...... just gotta find em


----------



## theloadeddragon (Sep 25, 2009)

http://www.specialtybottle.com/index.asp?PageAction=Custom&ID=27

got some of those too  for the bigger nuggets that won't fit in the smaller kerr jars


----------



## BooMeR242 (Sep 25, 2009)

thansk dragon and cruzer ya im gonna keep shoppin around to see if i can find the "kerr" jars in a bigger size then but ill just hvae to stock up with like 5 or 6 case of the quart jars then if thats enough


----------



## captain chronizzle (Sep 26, 2009)

a lil' late, but trimming leaves is a no-no when outdoor IMO. indoors, it happens, cuz your light output is limited. you are probably under 10000 lumens per foot indoor. outdoor is around 172000 lumens per square foot(thats a lot of fuckin light!!!!!). there is just no issue or precedent to trim leaves outdoor, due to the intensity of natural sunlight. the light will reach all areas of the plant, becuz it moves round the earth, striking the plant at ever changing angles. this doesn't happen inside, unless you have movers. the only way you will truly find out, is to try it out. try one plant next time.

on the jar topic, use one gals. mason or that large glass one you had a picture of. if you got that much bud, you need some 1/2 or 1 gals. they make 2 gals. they are only like $25.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Sep 26, 2009)

outdoors the leaves start dying by themselves.... I think that is the trimming he was talking about.....


----------



## buckd316 (Sep 26, 2009)

lets see some pictures lol


----------



## BooMeR242 (Sep 26, 2009)

id b down for using bigger mason jars but idk where to find them? i only looked at walmart but idk where else would have larger then the ones i found?


----------



## theloadeddragon (Sep 26, 2009)

the site I posted.........


----------



## cruzer101 (Sep 26, 2009)

captain chronizzle said:


> a lil' late, but trimming leaves is a no-no when outdoor IMO. indoors, it happens, cuz your light output is limited. you are probably under 10000 lumens per foot indoor. outdoor is around 172000 lumens per square foot(thats a lot of fuckin light!!!!!)..


I think you are a bit high cap, 
From what I have found sunlight varies between 10K and 30K per square foot. 172,000 and I would think we would all go blind.


----------



## captain chronizzle (Sep 26, 2009)

cruzer101 said:


> I think you are a bit high cap,
> From what I have found sunlight varies between 10K and 30K per square foot. 172,000 and I would think we would all go blind.


lol one too many zeros.


----------



## BooMeR242 (Sep 29, 2009)

i went out yesterday to examine my garden and pulled off more dying leaves and snipped off sucker branches that werent doin shit except using nutes and shit. also took down the bal part of the screening since it never really did anything/ shouldve done it a long time ago since it actually lets more sun come in to the bak side of the plants which wouldve drastically increased my yield and production on that side. again lesson learned oh well. gettin more and more skeptical of my 6lb goal im leaning more towards like 4lbs now.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Sep 29, 2009)

2 2/3  ..... ya never know


----------



## BooMeR242 (Sep 29, 2009)

oh ya i went on ebay today and ordered sum bubblebags to make hash outta all my extra trimmings when im done. trying to get everything lined up for my harvest which is gonna b a mission as is. i bought 5 bag 5gallon mesh bags from resinextractor.com. hes got like 500 good reviews so cant go wrong i guess.
let u know how it works out in the end. still gotta go pick up the mason jars.


----------



## BooMeR242 (Sep 29, 2009)

haha yea wel 6 was my goal now 4 is my goal. u gotta reach high haha. but well see


----------



## theloadeddragon (Sep 29, 2009)

hope for the best expect the worst


----------



## BooMeR242 (Sep 29, 2009)

heres sum more entertainment for u guys. sum bak shots behind the garden now that i took down the screening bak there. and sum close ups of the colas. 
and i took sum samples last week and trimmed up and the rot off so well see how it tastes when its done. 

enjoy


----------



## greenthumb111 (Sep 29, 2009)

BooMeR242 said:


> heres sum more entertainment for u guys. sum bak shots behind the garden now that i took down the screening bak there. and sum close ups of the colas.
> and i took sum samples last week and trimmed up and the rot off so well see how it tastes when its done.
> 
> enjoy


You are going to be busy for awhile boomer. Im supprised you didnt have any broken branches with those club size branches. Looks good. Wont be long now.


----------



## ballo (Sep 29, 2009)

that is cruuuucial...good job. haha i cant wait to start my outdoor next year.


----------



## nickbbad (Sep 29, 2009)

They looked beautiful, did you mom ever freak out about the size of them ?


----------



## BooMeR242 (Sep 30, 2009)

hah my mom during veg state kept asking are they done yet are they done? lol once they got over the fence line she just kinda gave up and i put more screening material to "block" it but doesnt do much. more of a barrier to keep my neighbors grimey hands off it haha.

but ya im countin down til harvest and rushin to get everythng prepared. waiting on the hash bubblebags in the mail. goin to get jars this weekend. setting up the drying area. settin up a schedule to start pullin fan leafs off and flush all soil. prob gonna harvest the two in pots first. ive been watchin the trichs and they seem more along then the ones in the gardenbox.


----------



## genfranco (Sep 30, 2009)

pimpin!... that some nice shit man. Its gonna be a good Halloween!!


----------



## theloadeddragon (Oct 1, 2009)

oh yeah.... oh shit..... I gotta prep my drying area!


----------



## greenthumb111 (Oct 1, 2009)

theloadeddragon said:


> oh yeah.... oh shit..... I gotta prep my drying area!


Yea it takes a little while to set everything up and get the assembly line going. Boomer you better get alot of bottles. Those are big plants. Im ordering 1-gal glass jugs


----------



## strictly seedleSs (Oct 1, 2009)

those look tasty. enjoy the scissor hash.


----------



## BooMeR242 (Oct 1, 2009)

thanks SS.

ya i def am gonna need an assembly line lol gonna have to see if hodges got any better ideas...

So its soooo fuckn windy today idk wtf is goin on it woke me up last nite when i was at my chicks pad then i come home and its the same shit here. the plants look ok but theres dirt in the air and just makes me cautious if anythings gonna get knocked over.

Also had a question about flushing... u guys usually flush organic nutes for a week or more?


----------



## cruzer101 (Oct 1, 2009)

Hell yea its windy,

I have a 10 by 10 shade in the back, one of those portable jobs tied down to 10" stakes. Well it was upside down on my neighbors roof yesterday!


----------



## BooMeR242 (Oct 1, 2009)

haha wtf!? thats crazy. u walk out back all casual and ure like hmm sumthing missin....hmmm wats that i spy in the corner of my eye? oh shit my shade! haha


----------



## captain chronizzle (Oct 2, 2009)

BooMeR242 said:


> haha wtf!? thats crazy. u walk out back all casual and ure like hmm sumthing missin....hmmm wats that i spy in the corner of my eye? oh shit my shade! haha


thats nothing. walk outside and see ur greenhouse torn to shit, and ur lovely ladies that were hidden underneath, are for all the world to see. captain go very fast to cover. i'm medical and within my numbers, but that only matter to the po po. rippers don't give a shit if its legal or not. they just come over the fence at night, when its dark.


----------



## BooMeR242 (Oct 3, 2009)

haha ya true regardless its sketchy.


K so i had a question about when im flushing. should i flush for a week or for two? and i read that GT was using molasses in his flush to add sugar for taste? should i do that and wats the diluted mix? thanks guys


----------



## greenthumb111 (Oct 3, 2009)

BooMeR242 said:


> haha ya true regardless its sketchy.
> 
> 
> K so i had a question about when im flushing. should i flush for a week or for two? and i read that GT was using molasses in his flush to add sugar for taste? should i do that and wats the diluted mix? thanks guys


I put about 2 tblsp (not measured just pour it)/gal of water/nutes/feeding to add carbohydrates for the microdudes in the soil to assist the roots in nute uptake. It also makes the bud a little sweeter IMO. You can try some with and some without and see if it makes a difference. I flush for 2 weeks if I can make it. Sometimes you just have to chop.


----------



## captain chronizzle (Oct 3, 2009)

BooMeR242 said:


> K so i had a question about when im flushing. should i flush for a week or for two? should i do that and wats the diluted mix? thanks guys


molasses is so cheap and easy to get, i've used it indoor. i dont know any one else that does it. it seems old school. your flush depends on your plant health. if she is already yellowed out, then with a two week flush your gonna have crispy sugar leaves. i say, just do whats in your heart. from that you will be much more experienced on the next round.


----------



## BooMeR242 (Oct 3, 2009)

hmm ya cuz this is my second grow but first time actually being able to harvest (knock on wood hopefully) so im trying to follow the trichs and shit but i wanna make sure im flushing for at least a week before i chop. the two in the pots seemed to have naturally thinned themselves out and the leaves dying and falling off. the garden box ladies seem to be following but a week or two behind maybe? its weird since the two in the pots did start flowering before the ones in the ground. 

White Widow is supposed to be harvested in mid OCT so im trying to plan my shit out thats all. i know u really cant go by grow schedules like GT was saying but i dont wanna wait to late either. so i guess ill just follow and maybe start flushing the pots for now and see how things go?


----------



## theloadeddragon (Oct 3, 2009)

greenthumb111 said:


> I put about 2 tblsp (not measured just pour it)/gal of water/nutes/feeding to add carbohydrates for the microdudes in the soil to assist the roots in nute uptake. It also makes the bud a little sweeter IMO. You can try some with and some without and see if it makes a difference. I flush for 2 weeks if I can make it. Sometimes you just have to chop.


yup yup 



BooMeR242 said:


> hmm ya cuz this is my second grow but first time actually being able to harvest (knock on wood hopefully) so im trying to follow the trichs and shit but i wanna make sure im flushing for at least a week before i chop. the two in the pots seemed to have naturally thinned themselves out and the leaves dying and falling off. the garden box ladies seem to be following but a week or two behind maybe? its weird since the two in the pots did start flowering before the ones in the ground.
> 
> White Widow is supposed to be harvested in mid OCT so im trying to plan my shit out thats all. i know u really cant go by grow schedules like GT was saying but i dont wanna wait to late either. so i guess ill just follow and maybe start flushing the pots for now and see how things go?


listen to my man right there ^^^^ he has it exactly right ..... no schedule proposed..... ...... you'll get it down


----------



## greenthumb111 (Oct 4, 2009)

theloadeddragon said:


> yup yup
> 
> 
> 
> listen to my man right there ^^^^ he has it exactly right ..... no schedule proposed..... ...... you'll get it down


I have a pic of JTR in my last update that shows what 2 days will do. Went from cloudy to amber. I thought that one would take until Nov something.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Oct 4, 2009)

once you start the flush, the plant goes through a huge hormonal change, hastening finishing up...... trichomes change more rapidly, the plants "sweat" a lot during the flush


----------



## BooMeR242 (Oct 4, 2009)

haah thanks TLD and ya ill scoep ur thread real quick GT for the trich examples but makes sense just to watch.

i ordered (8 1gallon glass jars and waiting for them to arrive tuesday or so ill post pix with my update this week


----------



## theloadeddragon (Oct 4, 2009)

Im just looking forward to your buds


----------



## cruzer101 (Oct 4, 2009)

My guess is the plants in the pots have much less soil and you can control it better.
The plants in the ground have roots that go down who knows how far and there is naturally 
moisture underground, you can't really control that as well.

Sure you could stop watering but i would think it would take several days maybe a week or more to get dry that far down. 
Whats the longest you have gone between waterings, and did you notice any droop?


----------



## BooMeR242 (Oct 4, 2009)

withered appearances on the potted plants only when i was gone for like the weekend or it was hot as shit here 100+ and didnt water the pots for like two or three days. they drooped hard. the ones in the ground i dont ever recall drooping. if they did it wasnt that noticable. but ya im sure the roots go down to china. i read that the plants also stop vegging if theyre rootbound which is another reason why the potted plants flowered early im sure.

Speaking of flowering i watered and fed today the in ground ladies but noticed the trichs on the potted ones are turning a lil amber. not all over just in like select few areas. so i started my first day of flush with clean water and gonna start flushing all week with GTs recommended molasse water brew. this will help ease the trimming load too and get me sum smoke a lil sooner. (


----------



## MediMaryUser (Oct 4, 2009)

BooMeR242 said:


> just tryin to plan shit out in advance and gettin sum imput from experianced harvesters. last year my old grow site got jacked so i never did a successful harvest. hoping it doesnt happen again
> 
> butttt im weighing my options where to cut and dry then to cure or not to cure lol.
> 
> ...




Target has big asss jars for like 5 dollars a piece there almost big enough for a gallon of milk probably and have like 4 inch screw on lids


----------



## JACKMAYOFFER (Oct 4, 2009)

Looks great I really want to grow out doors next year... You are going to have some serious trim work ahead of you There are a few hydro shops that I know of that rent out trimming machines this will greatly help you..I also seen you ordered your bubble bags on line you can get those local in cali at the hydro stores also..Jack..


----------



## captain chronizzle (Oct 4, 2009)

BooMeR242 said:


> hmm ya cuz this is my second grow but first time actually being able to harvest. the garden box ladies seem to be following but a week or two behind maybe? its weird since the two in the pots did start flowering before the ones in the ground.


i too, feel ur pain of being ripped off 

try the molasses, it'll make that soil come to life.

your box ladies probably went further into their veg, hence their larger size. they have way more room to grow a root structure, and the pots n boxes were in two different spots. each receiving light in a manner of different angles, lengths of time, etc. i think it is a blessing, your harvest is staggered. dont cut them widows before their time. check out fdd's when to harvest thread.

Harvest time....... a tutorial. 

its in harvesting trimming. i'd do the quik link thing, but dont know how.


----------



## BooMeR242 (Oct 4, 2009)

thanks jack ya idk if the shop i deal with has the bags or not but it was $70 not too bag 5 5gallon bags.

and thanks captain ya gettin ripped sucks but lesson learned for future investments.
ive been using molasses with my teas for the last2 months prob in flower almost so should b doin good. ill continue to feed the garden box ladies with fert and lower doses and the potted plants im just gonna flush., no worries about the link ill go find it. thanks for the tip!


----------



## BooMeR242 (Oct 6, 2009)

so i got my mason jars i ordered today in a huge ass box and not sure its gonna be enough lol but we will see mite have to get more. 8 1gallon sealed glass jars= $47 w/ shipping


----------



## cruzer101 (Oct 6, 2009)

I stuff an oz and a half in a quart jar.
So I would guess 6oz of dried smoke per gallon container.

That would give you what, enough to jar 3 pounds?


----------



## BooMeR242 (Oct 6, 2009)

Uline.com delivered the jars today i ordered on saturday and was processed monday. fast shipping but theyre close in ontario. couldve driven but im not out that way much and im lazy haha.

i actually already had a business acount with them for my company so it was a lil discount but not much since i only ordered two cases.

heres an update of the ladies again. flushing the two in pots with molasses and water for th enext week. how long should i be flushing? im just following the trichomes so far they barely showed signs of amber. 

the ladies in the ground im still doin feeds on and prob gonna wait another two weeks before flushing but im gettin that harvest anxiety since my mother fuckn garnders snipped a cola off again cuz my mom didnt let them know she was home and they think theyre fuckn sneaky by clippin it in the back where u cant be seen but i examine my babies every fuckn day and of course im gonna notice a huge ass cola missing! motherfuckers ugh
its my fault since im in school all dya not hear to monitor but my moms been good and staying on their shit since none of us physically can take care of the yard rite now cuz im still kinda gimpy. im sure most are thinkgin; "well wtf u expect by letting stupid gardners in ur backyard knowing the plants are back there...?" well i like to try not to be racist prejudice etc and give everyone a fair chance to earn respect and respect me as well. in th ebeginning i aksed them not to go near or touch my garden stuff and just mow the fuckn lawn and do other shit but they snipped part of the potted plants. then a month later they clipped two colas off the back corner plant in the ground. lucky it was only medium size and they left the two huge ones but still thats fuckn theft and only gives me more ammo to say shit about mexicans. my dads employee caled uo the gardners and bitched them out in spanish and told them to give it back or dont come back. they came to the house that nite and denied everything and i was steamed. took their license plate for my pig buddy to run and theyll get theirs. but seriously so fuckn annoying and again lesson learned trust no one, obvously i didnt trust them but i cant bitch at my mom for one day of not making her presence known. she feels bad as it is. more my fault then anything for allowing the garnders to still come. but no more and i cant wait to move indoors where i can control my security and enviroment more. so i hope this anxiety goes away cuz im constantly checking cameras and have my sensors jacked up, gun on the night stand and staying home everynite lol.

but enough rambling and venting for now heres th epix of the ladies and a few bud porn for u guys (best my camera can do that is)
oh and back shot from up on my hill lookin down at the garden.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Oct 6, 2009)

I hate thieves and liars!

Very nice job though


----------



## BooMeR242 (Oct 6, 2009)

apparently if u take too much time between uploading while letting the pix sit RUI deletes them and makes u start over thats why only half loaded. i relly hate this uploading system takes forever on my comp and only 3 at a time cuz if i do all four slots then it gives me an error after like7 mins. anyways heres the rest.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Oct 6, 2009)

might want to get a few more smaller ones ..... only fill the jars up to 3/4 way full..... looking good..... I burp two or three times a day for the first week they are in jars, then one less time per day for every week after that..... works perfectly for me  (9-14 days hanging on the lines)


----------



## cruzer101 (Oct 7, 2009)

Big as telephone poles.








Bad ass cola shot man.​


----------



## theloadeddragon (Oct 7, 2009)

mmmmmmm almost done  week and some eh?


----------



## greenthumb111 (Oct 7, 2009)

theloadeddragon said:


> mmmmmmm almost done  week and some eh?


Some look like they have days or maybe a week. Watch them closely. Didnt your security sys pick up the gardeners? I told mine if they want some ask but dont touch the plants. What TLD said about burping. I have been averageing about 5-7 days for hanging and about a week trimming before jaring the buds. I have rubbermaid totes that I put the hung dried branches in while they wait to be trimmed. I burp the totes 2-3 times a day. Once in Jars I burp 1-2 times a day for a week.

Pic is of CC top


----------



## MyGTO2007 (Oct 7, 2009)

Holy Fuck ...........SICK Colas Dude!!!https://www.rollitup.org/attachments/grow-journals/573474d1254875738-medicinal-garden-whitewidow-6clones-outdoor-oct-6th-009.jpg


----------



## BooMeR242 (Oct 7, 2009)

thanks guys i tried a lil photography sesh out. thinkin bout doin a lil bakyard mini shoot with my lady haha. 

but ya the ones in the pots were done im just flushin them waitin to chop next week. 
GT-r those the plants ure referring to as being done? cuz im not sure the ones in the ground r ready yet. at least the trichomes say a diff story and compared to the ones in the pots, the ones in the ground still have a lot of fan leafs and green growth...

thanks for the curing burping tips and compliments too guys


----------



## BooMeR242 (Oct 7, 2009)

k so a huge main cola from the bak corner plant got snipped either last nite or early this morning while i was gone at school! i have a right to be paranoid now thats for fuck sure. ughhh

so the screening was bent in sum and the big cola closest to my neighbor was chopped and there lies a smaller cola on his yard a few feet away! fukn kidding me right?!!! so i take pix and go over with my gun in my waistband and confront him and hes like i know about the plants but i didnt do shit blah blah but then i saw in his eyes he mite be right he let me in the bakyard to get the smaller cola and he said him and his wife have been hearing noises lately and people on his side yard closest to mine and sumone was in his garage the other nite and his wife heard it and tha bakdoor was unlocked to the garage and he never leaves it unlocked and it wa sleft open. so sm shit has been goin on sumones been stalkin my grow and clippn it down to size ive lost a lot of bud whoever is doin this shit and idk why they wouldnt of taken all of it or as much as they can but even my neighbor said he wouldnt take it cuz its too obvious for one thing. so im not sure but i dont think its him and not sure if its the gardners coming bak to take more shit or if it wasnt even them. so im pissed and my security system doesnt work on his side of the fence so i cant do shit about it.


im goin to chop asap and i need ur help guys.
i havent even flushed the ones in ground from the organic nutes. the last time they were fed was on sunday or saturday and ive already been flushing the potted plants. how bad will this taste if its not flushed or should i risk a couple more days and just flush or not water at all? i need advice thanks guys


----------



## genfranco (Oct 7, 2009)

his kids... cousins, nephews.. friends..wifes friends... too many to think... 

How close is it .. its should be pretty ready... id put a deer camera thing to know...

cut it down if you can .. honestly... putting it next to his fence like that. 

"Little buds keep falling in my my yard from time to time man", or, "it was in my way of my view "... lol 

theres always someone with a bigger gun and a worse attitude... 

good luck buddy.. sucks either way... deer camera or chop... either way if they come back there going for the kill... but then so will you lol 

again.. good luck bro!


----------



## genfranco (Oct 7, 2009)

BooMeR242 said:


> im goin to chop asap and i need ur help guys.
> i havent even flushed the ones in ground from the organic nutes. the last time they were fed was on sunday or saturday and ive already been flushing the potted plants. how bad will this taste if its not flushed or should i risk a couple more days and just flush or not water at all? i need advice thanks guys


organic nutes eh... well that shouldn't be terribly bad... its really for the synthetic shit that ruins shit bad... 

ANyway... you could lay them all down and supercrop them so they still get water for a few weeks... you just have to be careful it doesnt rain on you when they are all down like that(touching eachother)...


----------



## cruzer101 (Oct 7, 2009)

Hey dude, I grew in my yard before and got huge colas too. I got so paranoid I slept in the yard with a gun (for back up) and a baseball bat (for there fucking heads) the last week or so of flower.

Here is an idea, Pitch a small tent on the lawn, fill a sleeping bag with pillows and leave a flashlight on in there to make it look like you are sleeping in it. If someone does show up in the middle of the night they will think twice.

If nothing else, maybe you will sleep better.


----------



## BooMeR242 (Oct 7, 2009)

well thanks guys but i went down to the hydro store to talk with my buddys and the owner to get final flush and end this shit and even he said fuk it just chop it sum bud is better then no bud. whoever it is couldve been eying it for a while and waiting. fukn theifs and tweaker status man peeps have no respect. this is why the world of marijane is so twisted cuz nonusers see and hear about shit like this happening and assume everyones a criminal and shit. just greed. im thankful i still have 80percent of my crop and will make the best outta it. i had to go buy a few more scissors for trimming and goin out now to spend hours clearing out the shed. bolted and locking down the shed and mocing my security and sensor to the shed and puttin the fan and strings up for drying. the guys said since i used organic and havent fed in a few days i should be fine taste wise if i cure right thats all that matters so ill need to research and have u guys tell me more detailed curing methods. just sucks cuz im callin in a huge favor from my girl and my biz parnter to drive over and help trim all night and last minute/ so were gonna drink smoke eat and watch How High and Traffic and sum other shit maybe Grandmas boy haha. but thanks for all the support and help from u guys on RUI i will be moving indoor next and still follow for drying pix and discussion and curing process. plus smoke report and weigh in  im maybe thinkin 2 or 3lbs now that ive been jacked but fuck it God has still provided lots of herb 

oh and check bak in we mite have a special pic update if i have time today.


----------



## greenthumb111 (Oct 7, 2009)

BooMeR242 said:


> well thanks guys but i went down to the hydro store to talk with my buddys and the owner to get final flush and end this shit and even he said fuk it just chop it sum bud is better then no bud. whoever it is couldve been eying it for a while and waiting. fukn theifs and tweaker status man peeps have no respect. this is why the world of marijane is so twisted cuz nonusers see and hear about shit like this happening and assume everyones a criminal and shit. just greed. im thankful i still have 80percent of my crop and will make the best outta it. i had to go buy a few more scissors for trimming and goin out now to spend hours clearing out the shed. bolted and locking down the shed and mocing my security and sensor to the shed and puttin the fan and strings up for drying. the guys said since i used organic and havent fed in a few days i should be fine taste wise if i cure right thats all that matters so ill need to research and have u guys tell me more detailed curing methods. just sucks cuz im callin in a huge favor from my girl and my biz parnter to drive over and help trim all night and last minute/ so were gonna drink smoke eat and watch How High and Traffic and sum other shit maybe Grandmas boy haha. but thanks for all the support and help from u guys on RUI i will be moving indoor next and still follow for drying pix and discussion and curing process. plus smoke report and weigh in  im maybe thinkin 2 or 3lbs now that ive been jacked but fuck it God has still provided lots of herb
> 
> oh and check bak in we mite have a special pic update if i have time today.


That just sucks boomer. I thought for sure your camaras would ID the thief all those times. As far as the flush the hydro guys are right. If your using organic you shouldnt need to flush more than a week if that. I would take off tomorrow to come help. Sounds from what you describe that they are coming from your neighbors side. You could, as suggested, and supercrop them but then you will still be vulnerable to theft. I have been there and it is no fun cutting early but some is better than none.

Now for the next step how are you going to safeguard them from getting your drying stash, That stuff will reak while drying. Wish I could help.


----------



## Realistg (Oct 7, 2009)

ha yea id be waiting wit the ar 15 wit the beam on top ready to scope a nigga tryin to hit a lick on my plants, anyway how high is a funny movie. gl trimming and shit. and idk where you live but seem like few people know bout you outdoor grow so you no how shit get passed along you prone to get robed or some shit some1 break down your door rob you for your loot.


----------



## strictly seedleSs (Oct 7, 2009)

I feel you on the paranoia, but lets think this through...

- dont go to any conversation with a gun unless you have already accepted killing and all the things that come with it. i know where you wer but that could have been a pre-meditated charge.

- a racoon, opossum, or pack rat are all city dwelling vermin that could have left scissor precision cuts to those colas. they would also explain the trash noises your neighbor heard.

- that shed is going to be serious stink issue. if you are still thinking its a person jacking your weed, then the shed is not a good idea, locked down or not. im sure i dont need to tell you how far a desperate person will go.

get those creative juices flowing to come up with some answers and ideas, and try to cork the paranoia...its just not healthy.




CLASSIC HOW HIGH SCENE


Pickelstein - Forewarning, gentlemen: You better watch your mouths and your behind. See, I'm lookin' for the ecstasy. I'm lookin' for the pot. Oh, yeah. I'm lookin' for those 'shrooms.

Jamal - Shit, we lookin' for that shit too!

Pickelstein - What are you talkin' about?

Jamal & Silas - Same thing you talkin' about.

Pickelstein - What are we talkin' about? 

Silas - Look, Gerald. Either your holdin', or go to your little roadster and move the fuck on, okay?

Pickelstein - It's Volunteer Officer Pickelstein, and I am watching you.


----------



## Sure Shot (Oct 8, 2009)

I wouldn't stress off the flush if your strictly organic.
You were compromised for sure.
Cut it all down, that's what I would do.
The shed is not the best idea.
Clean out a closet for 1 week.
Temps and humidity need to be kept in check.
Drying and curing is just as important as anything else.
Do it right.
Good luck.


----------



## greenthumb111 (Oct 8, 2009)

Sure Shot said:


> I wouldn't stress off the flush if your strictly organic.
> You were compromised for sure.
> Cut it all down, that's what I would do.
> The shed is not the best idea.
> ...


Boomer did you get it all down and trimmed? Hope all is well with you.


----------



## BooMeR242 (Oct 8, 2009)

thanks for the tips guys i spent from 3pm til 1am yesterday moving shit setting up the drying area chopping down and moving everything inside to be trimmed. we didnt even put a dent in the pile its a joke lol. 3 peeps and only two hours of actually trimming by the time we were able to start. workin all day today and gotta knock it out. the closet is not gonna fly there is waaaayy too much shit to fit in a single closet. itll barely fit in the entire tool shed as is. but yea im moving my security shit and on lock down for the next week. whoever was takin it was just doin hit and run shit for a couple quick big colas thats it. they dont have the balls to step in my yard they prob know i have security and shit so thats why they went thru my neighbors yard and leaned over. oh well fuk it i feel much more relieved tho now theyre down. i was mixed with emotion theyre my babies haha and i wasnt mentally ready for this workload yet and to see them chopped down. but no mre trippin and preparing its just drying time then curing and bubblehash. waiting for my bags from canada still.

we were able to do a couple more pix before the chop and took pix of the chop in process and trimming so ill post those when i get a chance so stay tuned.


----------



## strictly seedleSs (Oct 8, 2009)

still convince its a human and not a family of vermin that took your colas? to think that those plants wouldnt attact vermin is hard to believe. the city has vermin just like the country. but none the less, youve got them down, and that smoke looks great.


----------



## BooMeR242 (Oct 8, 2009)

ya theyre scissor cuts and too high up for anything to get too and the screening was pushed over and this has happend 3 seperate incidents thats why. the cuts are on a 45 also. pretty sure animals dont know to do that lol. but ya theyre cut down and still workin on shit all day today drying havin diff teams of buddys coming in as clippers. watching a lot of movies, smokin and drinkin just trimming lol


----------



## Spazmoog (Oct 8, 2009)

I wish I was your neighbour!! I would be out front mowing your lawn, and picking up the kids from school, and doing your dishes.....


----------



## BooMeR242 (Oct 8, 2009)

hey guys i had a question during the trimming weve got a lot of popcorn buds and shit thats not worth hanging but still would be decent lil nugs to smoke when done. how do u do the tray dry method? just do a single layer in a box to dry out and rotate em or...? 

thnx


----------



## cruzer101 (Oct 8, 2009)

I usually just toss them in a paper bag. You can fill the bag about 2 inches.
Shake them up a little bit every couple days, just enough to get air to the buds on the bottom. They will dry in a week or less.

Thats the first smoke you will get.


----------



## BooMeR242 (Oct 8, 2009)

awesome thanks cruzer


----------



## cruzer101 (Oct 8, 2009)

I know it is a lot of work but ya gotta love sticky time.
Get a razor blade to clean the sizzors and smoke it while you trim.

I love that shit.

Heres another tip, You are going to save the leaf and the trim for hash right?

The fan leaf, cut the stem off the leaf right at where they meet. Put in paper bag.
The trim leaf, the end of the stem has trichomes on it. leave about 1/2 inch on there. put in seperate paper bag.

Let it dry like the popcorn buds the put in a ziplock and freeze it untill you make your hash.
This keeps it fresh and its eaiser to break off the heads.

This way once you make a couple batches of bubble you can do the trim first. 
Once you do a couple batches of fan leav and your tired of it you already got most the trichs.


----------



## BooMeR242 (Oct 8, 2009)

haha ya i ripped finger hash last nite for the first time it was a trip. has a complete diff taste and its just good chill times with friends and fam sittign around so its fun but a lot of work. we got all kinds of shit goin on. trim has pile. stem pile. cola pile. trash can. box for smaller nugs to go in bags and dry later. tim goin into a iced down cooler for hash later. transporting to drying shed. lol its like a mini sweatshop but all whiteboys and girls haha

feel free to come join!


----------



## cruzer101 (Oct 8, 2009)

LOL

I would love to man, 500 miles is just a bit far for me though.
Thanks for the invite.

Hey, I like your new avatar.


----------



## BooMeR242 (Oct 8, 2009)

psh naw ill fly u out on my bluntmobile ull be here in no time lol.

thanks i couldnt find my fish eye lense but wait til u see the update shoot we did with my lady haha


----------



## greenthumb111 (Oct 8, 2009)

BooMeR242 said:


> psh naw ill fly u out on my bluntmobile ull be here in no time lol.
> 
> thanks i couldnt find my fish eye lense but wait til u see the update shoot we did with my lady haha


Hey boomer. I would make some screens with some 1x2 wood and screen you can buy at HD or the 1/4 inch mesh screens. Make 3 or 4 of these and put eyelets on the top corners. Put equal length string or wires through eyelets and you have a drying rack. Im going to make one with the support wood I used for the plants and a 1/4 in mesh I bought at HD. One took me 20 min to make. Saw, stapler, eyelets, mesh, wood, and 4 screws. Once done you can dry the budletts in the drying shed in a compact area.

If you can place the cut branches in a 5 gal bucket with about 2 in of water to keep them fresh (ala FDD) until you trim them. I just hang the whole thing and trim when dried. Tell me where and I will be right over with clean scissors. Sounds like fun. 

Where are those pics? Keep those camaras on your neighbors side to see if anyone comes back for the rest, which are gone.


----------



## BooMeR242 (Oct 9, 2009)

-First off i wanna say thank you once again for all the rep and help from u fellow RUIers and that i lived and learned a lot thru this grow.
I was sad to cut em down but glad to finally of chopped them all down. my paranoia is gone for the most part and this harvest was not well organized but theres a lil method to my madness and we kinda developed a train of work to be done. sorting out the smaller popcorn branches and focusing on the main colas for now before any negative side effects happen from being on the ground for more then 48 hours now. i think were about half way thru now and have been working 12 hours a fukn day myself plus rotating clippers to come in and help out. special thanks to my girl for helpin all day as much as she can haha. shes always passed out on the couch with a cola and scissors in hand. cant even count how many movies ive watched and blunts/beer weve dusted. but resin bowls keepin us goin. my bubble bags showed up today which is perfect timing cuz ive been bagging all the trim and puttin it an iced down cooler next to the cooler or beer haha. so were gonna do hash when i get a chance.
quick question bout the trim and hash making; how long are the trimmed off leaves good for in a chilled down cooler? and do i need to dry the trim before making the hash or do u put it in the bucket wet? a fellow grower told me dried but my book says wet i think r doesnt even clarify....

the shed had to be all cleared out and cleaned up and strings hung from side to side on the top and mid way down as u can see in the pix. added two big fans to push air around inside. the drying shed temp is at 75 and humidity was 42 last i checked. moved my security system also last nite. its locked down. 

these pix are from the harvest night two nites ago and im waiting for my girl to send me the photoshoot pix after she uploads them then if i get a break ill upload them for viewing pleasure. lol

its been interesting trimming all this shit finding big ass grasshoppers inside that big ass pile chasing them around the house and lil catepillars gettin their last meal. but overall its been an interesting experiance and props to the even larger growers out there, this shit is ridic.


----------



## notoriousb (Oct 9, 2009)

damn Boom!  check those beastly buds! a little better than your first run this year  let us know how she smokes


----------



## nickbbad (Oct 9, 2009)

Very nice what was it you were growing again? I remember your white widows flowered early but I can't remember what you replaced them with. Anyways good job.


----------



## BooMeR242 (Oct 9, 2009)

hah thanks for the applause guys i like the clips Nick haha.
still trimming this shit as we speak haha. its like never ending
this was white widow i grew second round


----------



## cruzer101 (Oct 9, 2009)

Hey Boomer,

Those were some great harvest shots, You are a lucky man in more ways then one.
Yea it looks like you got it going on man. Thats the largest cola I ever seen.
Looks like you will be at it for days.

Thanks for sharing.​


----------



## theloadeddragon (Oct 9, 2009)

looking Fantastic!!!


----------



## genfranco (Oct 9, 2009)

awesome harvest post/pics.. Bad ass bro!

as far as the trim ... ive heard both ways.. I just put them in papaer bags and in the freezer... fresh or dry .. dont really matter to me. God luck with the hash...


----------



## nickbbad (Oct 9, 2009)

I prefer to do fresh trim with my bubble hash you get less breakage of the plant material.


----------



## captain chronizzle (Oct 10, 2009)

most definately some sick-ass buds!


----------



## greenthumb111 (Oct 10, 2009)

captain chronizzle said:


> most definately some sick-ass buds!


A labor of love indeed


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Oct 10, 2009)

Great grow man..those buds are amazing..


----------



## BooMeR242 (Oct 10, 2009)

thanks guys i appreciate it. my biz partner had a fellow grower come over with more experiance and he said they were pretty much done anyways so it wouldnt made much a diff to hold out a week longer. 

thanks again for all the compliments and advice guys. were almost done today (we had to stop and hang up the larger remainign colas to avoid mold and they were gettin smashed which isnt good.) but now were doin the final trimming of first round each then goin thru for a better manicure later and making the hash then curing in the jars for a couple weeks. hope it all works out i still gotta get the other pix uploaded for u guys


----------



## MyGTO2007 (Oct 10, 2009)

BADASS Boomer
Dont get any SICKER than That!!!


----------



## cjishigh (Oct 10, 2009)

Hey boomer were those girls in full sun? Congrats on your huge harvest!!


----------



## cruzer101 (Oct 10, 2009)

Don't forget to check on the popcorn buds, Its easy to do with all those big ones.
You may want to leave the bags open the first couple days if thats what you decided on.


----------



## BooMeR242 (Oct 11, 2009)

thanks guys ya the plants were in full sun all season and that pic of the cola three posts up by GTO wasnt even the biggest. that one was off the potted plants. theres bigger ones.

so check this shit out we found ONE seed in the entire crop. just ONE. not a lot and not none. just ONE. lol weirdest thing ever. it looks healthy but these were clones and all female and didnt produce anything but bud. so that means sum kid in the neighborhood and nearby prob planted late in season and had a male and either didnt know ro care and just let it seed out and pllinate into the air and sum how one lil spec landed on my crop and produced one seed. lol so random. we started laughing and made this joke that its like a sign that i have to grow out this seed and its gonna be sum shit from god... haha naw but watever its crossed with i doubt ill want but well see.

we finally finished first round of trimming the fan leafs off. took 34 hours with 4 people each shift. 2 36packs and countless blunts. but we got it done. about 8 gallon sized zip bags full of trim for bubble hash this week (post and pix on that soon) and we were able to fit all the colas in the drying area no problem. we put the popcorn bud and shit in a box then moved them into lil paper bags to dry with the colas. it was def a lot of work and look forward to the finished product. 

got good news regarding clinics; my biz partners gf just got hired at a new co-op here in OC and and thats a def in for us to unload and my other trimmer knows a owner of another co-op and hes lookin at openning a new clinic too. so things are coming together and i mite add botony as a minor in my studies and business as my major. who knows where this will lead me in the new world of legal MJ.


----------



## BooMeR242 (Oct 11, 2009)

oh ya so my experianced grower friend who helped me trim was guessing between 4-6 pounds dried still off wat we trimmed. im still skeptical but hoping for the best. it does feel heavy but i know itll lose up to 70% water weight so its hard for me to even guess but ill stick with my previous goal of 4pounds.

any other guesses? ill post sum harvest hang pix right now for u to better guage it haha


----------



## BooMeR242 (Oct 11, 2009)

finally finished and the ladies are hangin for dry time. 1-2 weeks depending on size and will wait for the branches to snap. gonna be doin sum final manicuring while it dries and curing it in the jars when its done then get u guys a weight report. and smoke report of course 

first pic is my new bubblebags.
5 5gallon hash bags $70 ebay
www.bubblebags.com


----------



## BooMeR242 (Oct 11, 2009)

heres the mini shoot we decided to have sum fun with. thanks to my gf for supporting me and ur hard work.




enjoy


----------



## GypsyBush (Oct 11, 2009)

​


----------



## theloadeddragon (Oct 11, 2009)

Best pic sessions I have seen on RIU yet  dankness..... pure dankness.... lucky dog...... thats plenty of smoke


----------



## genfranco (Oct 11, 2009)

thanks allot... very pretty stuff.. that girls got a future up here in sac whenever she wants it.....  

gj


----------



## genfranco (Oct 11, 2009)

shoot10.jpg is my fav!







great job sir!


----------



## BooMeR242 (Oct 11, 2009)

haha agreed franco that was my pick too. i thought i did ok as a photographer haha. thnaks guys


----------



## MyGTO2007 (Oct 11, 2009)

Holy Shit Boomer............Those Pic's belong in the Best Of 420 Girls Book!!!!!
Yer Fucking Lucky.......WOW Hot Hot Hot


----------



## BooMeR242 (Oct 11, 2009)

haha thanks GTO but idk how to even submit that shit if its legit


----------



## greenthumb111 (Oct 12, 2009)

BooMeR242 said:


> haha thanks GTO but idk how to even submit that shit if its legit


Boomer, you did a great job with the WW grow. Wow! Those buds look great and I really like your photo shoot before the cut. You gave an old man heart palipitations .


----------



## MyGTO2007 (Oct 12, 2009)

BooMeR242 said:


> haha thanks GTO but idk how to even submit that shit if its legit


 Go Here Boomer http://www.420girls.com/420/
Register and upload a pic........

Hell if i had a GF that was as Hot As Yers I would do it !!!


----------



## BooMeR242 (Oct 12, 2009)

lol thanks GT im glad i could give sum entertainment. thanks GTO for the link im gonna check it out and see wats up ill let ya know!


----------



## greenthumb111 (Oct 13, 2009)

genfranco said:


> shoot10.jpg is my fav!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
My favorite too


----------



## bterz (Oct 13, 2009)

Excellent shit bro. Beautiful outdoor monsters, as well as a good lookin lady to go with it.

Must be enjoying life right about now am I right?? 

Keep it safe bro
Peace!


----------



## genfranco (Oct 13, 2009)

thanks for the pic page bump... bad ass!

id love to see those hips move... What about a movie man..

those that know salute you!

U got us in love over here man!


----------



## BooMeR242 (Oct 13, 2009)

thanks guys ya im prob gonna submit them to the 420girls so well see wat happens.

its fuckin raining here. off and on but im glad i chopped them before dealing with this rain and possible rot. now my concern is my humidty and temps in the dry shed. we also cut holes in the doors and put thick ass chain and another lock thru it so theres def no gettin in there.

just hopin i dont run into any mold issues while drying


----------



## bterz (Oct 13, 2009)

Keep the ventilation good in there and you should be ok. I noticed even with all the rain, the air seems to be fairly dry. My lips are chapped ?? Wtf is that all about.

Best of luck. 

Here is my current grow you've been asking for. Two seperate runs in one thread. I killed everything I had if you missed that part lol.

https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/233482-rnd-2-1800w-mini-sog-6.html

PS: Great call on the extra chain&lock. I'm sure its reaking havoc.


----------



## cruzer101 (Oct 15, 2009)

Yea, you got it cut just in time. Looks like sunny days ahead. I think you will be ok.


----------



## captain chronizzle (Oct 15, 2009)

cracking me up boomer, you went all out didn't you. congrats, make sure no rats get into ur shed. not the animal type, but the people type.


----------



## BooMeR242 (Oct 15, 2009)

haha thanks captain im always good for a laugh. im doin mad research for my indoor setup right now while im waiting for these ladies to dry. 

thinkin doin 2000w over a ebb and flow coco slab setup with 18 plants scrogged. 2hp chiller advanced nutes. perp harvest to keep a rotation goin but im prob gonna start a discussin thread for that


----------



## groputillor (Oct 15, 2009)

Nice dude! My girl won't get _near_ the plants when I take pics lol. That's _so much_ from 6 plants. I just harvested my constantly stressed outdoor plant and will get _maybe_ an ouce from it when it's done drying haha. Its dank tho and there's much more on the way too so its cool. Congrats man!


----------



## BooMeR242 (Oct 16, 2009)

thnks groputillor. at least u got sum bud outta ur grow still sumthing is better then nuthin


----------



## wonderblunder (Oct 17, 2009)

Badass, Awesome pics, awesome grow. Someday I will do something like that. Last photo shoot was sweet.


----------



## captain chronizzle (Oct 17, 2009)

jeez, this has become the titty n bud shot thread. forgot, what kind of weed ur growing,grown?


----------



## BooMeR242 (Oct 17, 2009)

haha thatyll be my next grow journal thread name; "Titties and Beautiful Buds..." haha maybe throw sum butts in there too. 

it was White Widow that was grown and still dryin. prob gonna do white widow for my indoor grow too. gotta research sum other strains with high yield


----------



## BooMeR242 (Oct 17, 2009)

(im bored and figured id give u guys sum more entertainment)

Lets travel back to recap my outdoor grow...

Started off 4/20/09 transplanting clones from the clinic straight into 3gall pots and learned my first lesson about clones; they prematurely flowered about 1ft tall. so i chopped hung em smoked em and started over with White widow clones from the clinic and oaksterdam. Transplanted them in 3gall pots and put them inside under a T5 flouro and vegged for almost a month doin 18/6 photoperod.

I used LST method to train them and increase my main tops.

I took them outside transplanted two into 10 gallon pots (wish i wouldve gone 20gall like GT)

transplanted the other 4 into the garden box in the ground (wish i wouldve done one maybe two instead but its all the room i had to work with) -the lesson learned was the plants were over crowded and they competed for light and space so they shot up fast and didnt fill out the same if they had more room

But dispite my spacing issues the plants grew strong and fast.

nutes- organic tea mix with a airstone bubbler. veg- bat guano mexican, superthrive, micro nutes
bloom- bat guano jamacian, bone meal, fish meal, molasses, supperthrive, micro nutes.

learned a lesson with needing supports sicne the plants hit about 10ft in heighth there wasnt much i couldve prepared for. Hodgegrown has a great setup framing 2x2s around the garden box for future support. i did my best with the poles i had and boght heavy duty trellis which did help for support.

The screening material was a waste of time and money; at least the way i did it didnt do shit. the plantd eventually widen out alot and pushed past it. it also limited growth space on the backside which was prob a huge deal. but oh well. 

security cams and sensor didnt do much shit considered i was clipped 3 diff times during flower and the theives got lucky but karma will get theirs...
God has blessed me with a bountiful crop instead of just dirt left...



due to theft we decided to just chop the ladies early but before we did so i had to have my beautiful gf do a quick photosesh with the ladies. unfortunately it was too last minute to get the photographer out but we made due. made sum calls and had a team of clippers roll over got two 36pks or coors light, blunt wraps, the bong and cut the shit down. bitter sweet moment for me but it was time. 

trimming took 34 hours with 4 people workin straight thru. 4 days total effort and hung em up to dry with fans and digi thermometer. drying is almost done but the rain and humity slowed shit down so im waitin til the branches snap. then well run thru a better manicure and throw em in 1gallon mason jars to cure for a few weeks then off to the clinic they go. 

so for all u local so cal medical patients look forward to sum White Widow in a store near you! lol

hope u guys enjoyed my grow. special thanks to all the advice i got from greenthumb, loadeddragon, dagambler, mblaze, notriousb, hodgegrown, cruzer101, genfranco, mygto, bterz, and zig zane wherever u may be bro....

for those i mightve left out i thank u also.

much love and respect. stay tuned for a grow link to my indoor hydro grow coming soon.

at this time im thinkin we should take a stab at the weight amount dried since theyre almost done hanging... im gonna be shooting for 4lbs still. but we'll see.


----------



## groputillor (Oct 17, 2009)

BooMeR242 said:


> thnks groputillor. at least u got sum bud outta ur grow still sumthing is better then nuthin


I find it hilarious that a hundred people have typed out my name and never asked what the fuck it is. Any guesses? Look creatively.
BTW is it Boo or is it Boom?


----------



## groputillor (Oct 17, 2009)

Nice summary Boom. I can't _believe_ the gumption of people to just walk into your yard and snip off a cola. That's fuckin nuts. I hope you catch one next time and brand him a thief. Cut off a hand. Not really, but you get me.


----------



## fuckit (Oct 18, 2009)

Ha ha...thats a good one g....rollituporg.....verry creative..


----------



## josh b (Oct 18, 2009)

nice lil grow there hope all goes well i shall keep an eye on this 1 =)


----------



## captain chronizzle (Oct 18, 2009)

groputillor said:


> Nice summary Boom. I can't _believe_ the gumption of people to just walk into your yard and snip off a cola. That's fuckin nuts. I hope you catch one next time and brand him a thief. Cut off a hand. Not really, but you get me.



welcome to the world of marijuana friend. it seems to bring out the best in a few people, and the worst in many. its the very reason it ain't legal(except medical, and only in a 14 states). the neighbor, gardener, whoever becomes a thief. its the reason growers like fdd sleep outside for 2 months. i cant sleep outside every night. i personally would enjoying cutting off a hand. i put so much hard work into growing, and it can be taken at a moment when i'm sleeping, or gone at work. sigh......

what has our poor country become. there isn't even honor among thieves.

god or higher power, bless all those that choose to live a clean honest life.

sorry for going off boomer, just a bit sensitive right now.


----------



## BooMeR242 (Oct 18, 2009)

haha i totally agree captain. and for all those who missed the recap pic update click bak a page to see....


----------



## cph (Oct 18, 2009)

Great job Boomer! You got amazing results!! +rep for that, and a big FUCK YA for the gorgeous girl!!


----------



## BooMeR242 (Oct 19, 2009)

thnx cph.

so stoked for the new policy Obama signed off on today. now all medical MJ states will no longer be raided by the feds if theyre in compliance with state guidelines. this is great news and now we are even more pursuing opening our own collective or delivery service. talked with two diff clinic owners today and found out great news. shit is def happenning


----------



## BooMeR242 (Oct 19, 2009)

so not sure if u all saw the last pic update the page bak but check it if u want.

another topic i wanted to bring up before i reveal the total weight amount of the grow;

Lookin to see what strain(s) should i grow when i go indoor hydro grow?

I liked the White Widow cuz its a 60/40 hybrid strain and suposedly a high yielder but ive read conflicting opinions. so i wanted to get sum opinions from experianced growers to help me out here.
the grow will be a medical community collective grow and i found the legal loophole to increase the number of legal plants grown so im gonna do a perpetual harvest rotation with 36 flowering plants and a seperate veg room. 

but im thinkin bout growin two diff strains and shootin for yield and quality. obviously as everyone but i need real feedback. the WW isnt done curing yet so i cant give a good smoke report yet but the yield was great. so not sure if id wanna drop the white widow or keep it and maybe do a purple strain. let me hear sum ideas for discussion. thnx guys



-oh yea the setup wil most likely be ebb and flow tables 9 each under a 1000w hps sealed room with c02 and 2hp chiller and organic nute lineup. Scrog and FIM method employed.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Oct 20, 2009)

Purple Kush and Sensi Star are my staple strains through and through... best of both worlds with both 

what about a harvest weight?


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 20, 2009)

Purple Kush got me a good yeild and beyond quality.

I would try that.


----------



## captain chronizzle (Oct 20, 2009)

you just gotta find a strain for you. subcool has some crazy seeds at bidzbay. the WW takes longer to flower cuz it acts more like a sativa. if your lookin to push weight and be cash rich, well then go with a fast finishing indica.

i thought purps was kinda out. it was the new white, now black is the new purple, and etc. just get a good fast strain, something thats easy to clone. 

sometimes a strain will find you.


----------



## BooMeR242 (Oct 20, 2009)

ya i did sum cannabis cup research to see wats been doin well but only thing that caught my eye was northern lights, ak-47, and g-13 haze. finishin times do make a diff but if flowering for two weeks longer makes up in yield it might be worth it too


----------



## hippiepudz024 (Oct 21, 2009)

thank god, no one stole your grow, i didnt have the same luck this year, somehow someone found my guerilla grow this year in the woods where i hunt , we had about 12 plants, that wouldve yielded about 4 lbs, and those little fuckers took every plant didnt even leave me the grower one plant to smoke on well, im sure that was some fire ass outdoor cheese too. IM SO GLAD YOU DODGED THE ASSES THIS YEAR LETS KEEP IT LIKE THAT, JUST USE THE SAME CIRCLE OF FRIEND YOU HAVE NOW AND YOULL BE FINE FUCK THE HATERS


----------



## hippiepudz024 (Oct 21, 2009)

i wish my girlfriend had tits like that, oh well they used to be nice........................................................................... Hope she doesnt read this


----------



## captain chronizzle (Oct 21, 2009)

BooMeR242 said:


> ya i did sum cannabis cup research to see wats been doin well but only thing that caught my eye was northern lights, ak-47, and g-13 haze. finishin times do make a diff but if flowering for two weeks longer makes up in yield it might be worth it too


those three are staples homie! cant go wrong. you sweet talk a certain person and maybe you can get some hi-jack. even i, captain have some(hi-jack) locked in my basement, all root-bound and shit. lol



hippiepudz024 said:


> thank god, no one stole your grow, i didnt have the same luck this year, somehow someone found my guerilla grow this year in the woods where i hunt , we had about 12 plants, that wouldve yielded about 4 lbs, and those little fuckers took every plant didnt even leave me the grower one plant to smoke on well, im sure that was some fire ass outdoor cheese too. IM SO GLAD YOU DODGED THE ASSES THIS YEAR LETS KEEP IT LIKE THAT, JUST USE THE SAME CIRCLE OF FRIEND YOU HAVE NOW AND YOULL BE FINE FUCK THE HATERS


cant believe those fuckers didn't even leave one! if they did, then they would have compassion for their fellow man. i think ur bandits lack that and a basic set of morals. as always, sorry


----------



## BooMeR242 (Oct 21, 2009)

haha thanks hippie. ya glad i didnt get jacked too bad this year last year my whole crop got jacked at a diff location.
thats why im moving everything insuide at a new location.


and captain ya i liked those strains so well see wats up thinkin bout doin a fast flwoe4r indica too


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Oct 22, 2009)

Yo Boomer..is that shit dry yet? I want to know how your yeild turned out. lol I hope you didn't post it and I missed it.


----------



## Mr. (Oct 22, 2009)

I am also anxiously awaiting to hear the yield from the 4 giants and the 2 in the pots.


----------



## captain chronizzle (Oct 22, 2009)

give us the yield!


----------



## ballo (Oct 24, 2009)

porfavvvvvvor


----------



## groputillor (Oct 25, 2009)

Dry weight yet Boom? I like my Super Silver Haze. It's turned out hard as rock even though it's only under 400 watts. Grew more in a bad outdoor spot and it turned out real dense. Think it did good in cannabis cups a few years back too


----------



## bigbuds4you (Oct 25, 2009)

Hey thanks for such a informative thread ! good job !


----------



## BooMeR242 (Oct 25, 2009)

finally got a chance to weigh it all out over the weekend cuz ive been so sick and stressed i got the shingles  fukn bust


----------



## BooMeR242 (Oct 25, 2009)

I know u guys have been waitin a while to get the total amount dried weight and so have i. i have been so stressed out with school and work fulltime and tryin to balance the resrt of my life and grows and establishing a collective that i gave myself the shingles and its all over the right side of my face and head and fukn hurts looks like i got fucked up in afight.
so i took the weekend off blazed all day everyday and it helped with the pain and just trimmed and trimmed took fukn forever and were still not done manicuring. i just wanted all the nugs off the stems.


so below is sum pix of all the jars i had to acquire from diff walmarts and uline.com haha

took 15 gallons total! 
the total weight in spite of being clipped and ripped off is;

*6.8 pounds *

so basically im fukn stoked i prob grew about 8 pounds total but got jacked a pound and this grow def beat my goal mark of 1 pound per plant. even with two plants being smaller in pots and one in the ground that was all fucked up and stunted.

so for all u local so cal medical patients look forward to sum White Widow in a store near you! lol

hope u guys enjoyed my grow. special thanks to all the advice i got from greenthumb, loadeddragon, dagambler, mblaze, notriousb, hodgegrown, cruzer101, genfranco, mygto, bterz, and zig zane wherever u may be bro....

for those i mightve left out i thank u also.

much love and respect. stay tuned for a grow link to my indoor hydro grow coming soon.


----------



## captain chronizzle (Oct 25, 2009)

totally fucking killer!


----------



## theloadeddragon (Oct 25, 2009)

those are some good numbers ..... better next year...... crowding.... what do you think?


----------



## BooMeR242 (Oct 25, 2009)

i wont do outdoor anymore due to greedy ass tweaker thieves everything will b indoor now.


----------



## notoriousb (Oct 25, 2009)

BooMeR242 said:


> i wont do outdoor anymore due to greedy ass tweaker thieves everything will b indoor now.


I feel ya. the indoors are a little easier to have complete control. nice buds tho man


----------



## captain chronizzle (Oct 25, 2009)

some people wont smoke outdoor buds, they prefer indoor only.


----------



## greenthumb111 (Oct 26, 2009)

captain chronizzle said:


> some people wont smoke outdoor buds, they prefer indoor only.


Why is that?

Boomer you did a great job with the grow with all the trials and tribulations. You really exceeded your goal weight. good job


----------



## jakethetank (Oct 26, 2009)

haha whend u go to that clinic? i was just there yesterday. i thought about gettin the OG or the green crack but decided to stick with all the same strain and white widow. ..


thats funny, i picked up the same clones over in naples as well..


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Oct 26, 2009)

Very nice Boomer!! I am glad you still hit your mark even with the fuckn dirtball tweekers.


----------



## bterz (Oct 26, 2009)

6.8 huh, not to shabby..

fuckkkkkkkkkkkkkk great job man!! If i had 6.8 pounds I cant even tell you what I would be doing.


----------



## MyGTO2007 (Oct 28, 2009)

FUCKING BADASS BOOMER!!!!!


----------



## BooMeR242 (Oct 28, 2009)

haha thanks gto i appreciate it im stoked too


----------



## BooMeR242 (Oct 29, 2009)

sooo after 10-14 days hang drying in socal weather im wondering if i mite have left them hanging too long? the buds seem dry to me of course i want them dried out to where the branch snaps but i needed to get them outta the drying shed and into jars to cure but dont have the time or manpower cuz im working fulltime now and added on with school fulltime so its rough and was sick with the shingles. all this fine tune manicuring buds to make perfect nuggs is more tedious then before and learning the hardway again. more power to all u big crop outdoor or even huge indoors grows yileding 10pounds+ cuz this is a shitload more work then i couldve ever anticipated haha. so again u guys were right when u told me...

but anyways enough rambling my question is about curing now that theyre in the jars. ive read all over most methods to leave sealed in the jars in a dark cool place and burp em a couple times a day or let sit open for like 6 hours? ive been doin the burps accordign to mositure but the buds are still always dry even after leavin em in the jars for like 48 hours... so is this normal or should i throw sum fruit peels in there to moisten up? thanks for the help guys rep for good advice


----------



## MediMaryUser (Oct 29, 2009)

BooMeR242 said:


> sooo after 10-14 days hang drying in socal weather im wondering if i mite have left them hanging too long? the buds seem dry to me of course i want them dried out to where the branch snaps but i needed to get them outta the drying shed and into jars to cure but dont have the time or manpower cuz im working fulltime now and added on with school fulltime so its rough and was sick with the shingles. all this fine tune manicuring buds to make perfect nuggs is more tedious then before and learning the hardway again. more power to all u big crop outdoor or even huge indoors grows yileding 10pounds+ cuz this is a shitload more work then i couldve ever anticipated haha. so again u guys were right when u told me...
> 
> but anyways enough rambling my question is about curing now that theyre in the jars. ive read all over most methods to leave sealed in the jars in a dark cool place and burp em a couple times a day or let sit open for like 6 hours? ive been doin the burps accordign to mositure but the buds are still always dry even after leavin em in the jars for like 48 hours... so is this normal or should i throw sum fruit peels in there to moisten up? thanks for the help guys rep for good advice



no fruit peels for my dry buds! got any live plants left throw a wet bud in there or some leafs to moisten it up cuz it sounds like u over dryed maybe?


----------



## greenthumb111 (Oct 29, 2009)

MediMaryUser said:


> no fruit peels for my dry buds! got any live plants left throw a wet bud in there or some leafs to moisten it up cuz it sounds like u over dryed maybe?


Ditto. I put some (a hand full of leaves in the jar witht the dry bud for about 6-12 hours. If they are as dry as you say the leaves will be dry when you pull them out. If no leaves use a piece of sponge (new) in an open ziplock baggie in the jar. Just like a cigar humidor. You dont want to use fruit since it could cause mold or change the flavor.


----------



## groputillor (Oct 30, 2009)

Great advice. I've been having the same worries about my outdoor super silver, and was just wondering if fresh leaves off my indoor would help.


----------



## ColoradoMedical (Oct 30, 2009)

I've had this problem with flowers of different densities when deciding when to start a cure... 

If you think you over dried, the best thing is to have some faith, and avoid burping them. Have one jar for 'testing' and check it's smell after 48 hours. If it doesn't smell wet, then leave them in the dark for another 12 days or so. You'll be surprised at the final texture. There's bound to be a bit more moisture left in there. When hanging a bunch of plants, you can categorize flowers into 'need to be dried', 'need to be burped', 'need to be left alone'. Don't forget, DARK, so the back of the coolest closet in your house (and leave it alone!!!). Adding some wet material can help a little, but kind of sketchy, especially if you're busy and can't be there to sniff test. The open, sniff, close, add water, open, dry, sniff, open, blah blah blah is basically the opposite of a good curing regimen. I would just put them away for a couple weeks, and you'll be happy. Good luck.

Boomer, Can I get a larger pic of your avatar? She'd make a fine desktop for a while. Unless it's your old lady, then I understand... Either way, gotta be the best avatar here. 

Cheers.
CM


----------



## BooMeR242 (Oct 30, 2009)

thanks for th tips guys ya im thinkin i over dried and lettin em cure sealed alone for a couple days rite now so well see when i open em next and ill throw in a piece of wet sponge maybe to help but ya its a sketch but ill be home enough to check on it.

and CM ya thats my lady i appreciate the compliment we did the photoshoot for sum entertainment


----------



## nickbbad (Oct 30, 2009)

ColoradoMedical said:


> Boomer, Can I get a larger pic of your avatar? She'd make a fine desktop for a while. Unless it's your old lady, then I understand... Either way, gotta be the best avatar here.
> 
> Cheers.
> CM



There are bigger pics a few pages back... Im sure Boomer would be proud to have his girl as someones desktop image.


----------



## captain chronizzle (Oct 30, 2009)

burp them every day. i blow into the jars, saying i love you.

i put the jars in a closet on the concrete floor. 

i let some weed cure for months, i just write a harvest date and strain on the lid. 

fresh trim will help rehydrating, but only do in first few weeks of curing. dont want to invite any mold.

Or, just throw in some fresh fan leaves overnite and sell that shit tommorrow.







P.S. this is the weed game homie. sometimes you gotta not sleep to get the job done. i bet you feel like a one legged man in an ass kicking contest, but realize it will pay off.


----------



## BooMeR242 (Nov 1, 2009)

ya ive just been swamped with fulltime work and fulltime school and im over it. id rather focus on my grows and shit but i dont have any fresh leaves to put in and still havent done my bubble hash either. soooo i need to do sumthing quick.


----------



## fishindog (Nov 1, 2009)

wow wow wow love the outdoors...someday im gunna do a nice outdoor grow!


----------



## fishindog (Nov 1, 2009)

+ rep


----------



## Hodgegrown (Nov 6, 2009)

You did good....


----------



## BooMeR242 (Nov 9, 2009)

thnx hodge hows ur trimming goin? haha i know uve got mass work to do with ur harvest... but thtas a good thing


----------



## BooMeR242 (Nov 9, 2009)

just a lil update with the progress.

the first nite we chopped and trimmed off the fan leafs and other basic trim we put them in ziplocs and iced down in coolers since i dont have enough room in a fridge. but over time the iced melted and mold developed so i ended up tossing all 15 bags of basic trim since mold isnt sumthing to fuk with. so lesson learned and hope others dont fuk up like i did haha.

but i do have like 2 gallon ziplocs full of high quality trim from the round two of manicuring that we still havent even finished half of the jars yet. 

the sponge moisture trick seemed to help the dryness so thanks GT. i dropped a piece of wet sponge in a open ziploc in the sealed jars for a few days and they got a lil more damp so now im lettin em air dry out. so im hopin that will help. i just ran outta sample smoke so tonite i am gona sample the cured shit. its been a month almost so should b almost good to go


----------



## BooMeR242 (Nov 22, 2009)

Now that its been over a month of curing i truely see a huge difference in curing versus plain drying methods. def worth the extra wait. i continued to take samples thru the curing process and the whitewidow just got better and better. my tolerance was pretty high already but this shit gets me ripped. i sampled it out to other growers and patients and got great feedbak from it which im stoked for. its dank and gives an energetic high and is great for daytime when u wanna do sum shit. works for me while im at work or school and studying. doesnt make me drowsy or give the couchlock syndrome like indicas. WW is a cross hybrid but def more sativa then indica. 
im very happy with my results and will be unloading at the co-ops soon. ive been quoted $3000/lb so not too bad for outdoor. im still gettin my plans and funds together to move out this next month and get my indoor 4 1000w hps hydro drip to drain system with co2 and icebox chillers setup. should be about $15k worth of setup. almost identical to jackmayoffers setup. 
ive been tryin to find time to research strains and find who has wat clones cuz ive been told the more rare the strain the more the clinics offer and the supply isnt flooded. still gotta find time to do the bubblehash and take pix of that when i get a chance. gonna follow genfrancos advice and steps.


----------



## greenthumb111 (Nov 23, 2009)

BooMeR242 said:


> Now that its been over a month of curing i truely see a huge difference in curing versus plain drying methods. def worth the extra wait. i continued to take samples thru the curing process and the whitewidow just got better and better. my tolerance was pretty high already but this shit gets me ripped. i sampled it out to other growers and patients and got great feedbak from it which im stoked for. its dank and gives an energetic high and is great for daytime when u wanna do sum shit. works for me while im at work or school and studying. doesnt make me drowsy or give the couchlock syndrome like indicas. WW is a cross hybrid but def more sativa then indica.
> im very happy with my results and will be unloading at the co-ops soon. ive been quoted $3000/lb so not too bad for outdoor. im still gettin my plans and funds together to move out this next month and get my indoor 4 1000w hps hydro drip to drain system with co2 and icebox chillers setup. should be about $15k worth of setup. almost identical to jackmayoffers setup.
> ive been tryin to find time to research strains and find who has wat clones cuz ive been told the more rare the strain the more the clinics offer and the supply isnt flooded. still gotta find time to do the bubblehash and take pix of that when i get a chance. gonna follow genfrancos advice and steps.


Good job boomer. Im glad you got a good cure on that WW. I think the reason yoursis so uplifting is because it was harvested a little early. If left for a couple more weeks it would lock you down. So you grow for how you want the high for each strain. Its different for most.

Cant wait to see your indoor plans


----------



## BooMeR242 (Nov 23, 2009)

i started a new thread to discuss my next indoor hydro medical grow so if u guys can go check it out and check out the list of strains ive been recommended trying and help me decided which to go with. thanks guys

heres the link;



Master x Bubba Kush Strain review? I need imput for my new medical indoor hydro grow 






.


----------



## DaGambler (Nov 29, 2009)

BooMeR242 said:


> im still gettin my plans and funds together to move out this next month and get my indoor 4 1000w hps hydro drip to drain system with co2 and icebox chillers setup. should be about $15k worth of setup. almost identical to jackmayoffers setup
> .


Congrats on ur enviable harvest man. Don't forget that this is a business though... and one of your first duties is to reduce and eliminate start-up costs where-ever possible. You should be able to get ur dream set-up going for easily half that much. Start with the basics and go from there. (4) hps systems, DIY tables or pre-fab trays, drip irrigation setup, 200 gal. reservoir if reclaiming water, at least 50 gallon if you want to have to mix up the solution every watering, CO2 tanks, (2) icebox chillers - one for each pair of lights, fans, and ducting, power cords, any necesary electrical upgrades...

Try to see how little you can spend, rather than how much  And remember that you can have the same Op up and running with nothing more than the (4) hps systems, (2) exhaust fans for each pair of lights, and (1) high cfm room exhaust along with some containers full of soil. Its nice to start with all the bells and whistles ... but it certainly isn't necessary. Wish you luck man, 
.


----------



## BooMeR242 (Nov 29, 2009)

DaGambler said:


> Congrats on ur enviable harvest man. Don't forget that this is a business though... and one of your first duties is to reduce and eliminate start-up costs where-ever possible. You should be able to get ur dream set-up going for easily half that much. Start with the basics and go from there. (4) hps systems, DIY tables or pre-fab trays, drip irrigation setup, 200 gal. reservoir if reclaiming water, at least 50 gallon if you want to have to mix up the solution every watering, CO2 tanks, (2) icebox chillers - one for each pair of lights, fans, and ducting, power cords, any necesary electrical upgrades...
> 
> Try to see how little you can spend, rather than how much  And remember that you can have the same Op up and running with nothing more than the (4) hps systems, (2) exhaust fans for each pair of lights, and (1) high cfm room exhaust along with some containers full of soil. Its nice to start with all the bells and whistles ... but it certainly isn't necessary. Wish you luck man,
> .



funny thing is i totally agree dagambler. ive been doin a lot of traveling to all the diff dispenseries and shit and got teamed up with a friend whos a budtender and her manager is consultating my setup and shit since hes beena vendor for years and growin forever. he wants me to do aero but i will prob wait.

he said the same shit to just prioritize my shit; lights then nutes and then strain and the other shit to follow but start basic and work up.,

so im thinkin soilless mix to start in containerswith 600w hps lamps and highend nutes and c02. then go from there.


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Dec 2, 2009)

Hey Brother, I was going through your outdoor grow looking to see if you posted where you ordered you jars from and couldn't find it. Where did you get them?
I also noticed your photo session is gone, did the admins erase them? I have been tring to talk my wife into one.


----------



## BooMeR242 (Dec 3, 2009)

the website i ordered the 1 gallon jars from was www.uline.com click on containers glass jars etc.


idk about the deletion of the shoot with my lady ill go look rite now but thats lame if they deleted em haha. hope ur wife went for the idea since its in my avatar lol


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Dec 4, 2009)

BooMeR242 said:


> the website i ordered the 1 gallon jars from was www.uline.com click on containers glass jars etc.
> 
> 
> idk about the deletion of the shoot with my lady ill go look rite now but thats lame if they deleted em haha. hope ur wife went for the idea since its in my avatar lol


Cool, I'll check em out. Yeah, my wife works out 2 hours a day and has a rockin body, but is a little camera shy with her cloths off. I am still workin on it though.


----------



## BooMeR242 (Dec 4, 2009)

#1Raiderfan420 said:


> Cool, I'll check em out. Yeah, my wife works out 2 hours a day and has a rockin body, but is a little camera shy with her cloths off. I am still workin on it though.


 

haha good shit wish mine worked out she does meal plans since i do too but she hates the gym and wont go with me lol. we'll see tho. goodlcuk tho!


----------



## bterz (Dec 5, 2009)

gym = win.

if you all get your ladies to take there clothes off (atleast halfway) and get in front of the camera with some beautiful buds, that'd be great. 

I would tell you I have a girlfriend who goes to the gym everyday and loves my garden, but that would be a complete effing lie since I dont trust woman in the slightest, aint no female (besides my momma  ) gonna see my garden....

Anyways, raider, boomer, get some more pics, i'll be chillin here waiting.


----------



## BooMeR242 (Dec 5, 2009)

bterz said:


> gym = win.
> 
> if you all get your ladies to take there clothes off (atleast halfway) and get in front of the camera with some beautiful buds, that'd be great.
> 
> ...




hahaha u would bterz. its alright sharing is caring. im sure ill do another shoot with my indoor once its up and running


----------



## genfranco (Dec 7, 2009)

BooMeR242 said:


> hahaha u would bterz. its alright sharing is caring. im sure ill do another shoot with my indoor once its up and running


And we are waiting dude... 

I think that girl of yours made a bunch of us ..... happy. 

Thanks again! 

P.S. why wait for a harvest... cant she pose holding Some cured buds or something...


----------



## BooMeR242 (Dec 7, 2009)

genfranco said:


> And we are waiting dude...
> 
> I think that girl of yours made a bunch of us ..... happy.
> 
> ...




haha true that... well ask and maybe u shall receive. considering its pouring outside and we still got trimming to do today ill talk to her and see wat i can work out. since i aint got shit else to do.
trust me she makes me happy aS well lol


----------



## bterz (Dec 7, 2009)

Boomer I dont care if shes filling up a 5 gallon jug of water, or if shes vaccuming your trimmings that your lazy ass left all over the floor...just get er naked and snap some shots


----------



## genfranco (Dec 7, 2009)

BooMeR242 said:


> haha true that... well ask and maybe u shall receive. considering its pouring outside and we still got trimming to do today ill talk to her and see wat i can work out. since i aint got shit else to do.
> trust me she makes me happy aS well lol




hehehe.. see how that works, in that case then please Sir... maybe u grace us with ur womans beauty one more time?....LOL

hehehe i bet she does mi freind. SHe doesnt have a twin does she? or maybe her work out girl friend? IM about to get rid of the wife and trade in for something like that my man! 

good luck !


----------



## BooMeR242 (Dec 7, 2009)

genfranco said:


> hehehe.. see how that works, in that case then please Sir... maybe u grace us with ur womans beauty one more time?....LOL
> 
> hehehe i bet she does mi freind. SHe doesnt have a twin does she? or maybe her work out girl friend? IM about to get rid of the wife and trade in for something like that my man!
> 
> good luck !



haha i seriously just laughed out loud that was a good one. shes got a younger sister that i mite inquire to adding in the mix of the shoot. i ran by the nugg holdin shoot idea and she was stoked lol so hopefully we find sum time and get it done soon.


----------



## mr west (Dec 7, 2009)

subscribed


----------



## genfranco (Dec 7, 2009)

BooMeR242 said:


> haha i seriously just laughed out loud that was a good one. shes got a younger sister that i mite inquire to adding in the mix of the shoot. i ran by the nugg holdin shoot idea and she was stoked lol so hopefully we find sum time and get it done soon.


Stoked?... Dude if you get the sis involved then im def packing ... im loving those bloodlines u got going there...LOL

Good job bro!


----------



## BooMeR242 (Dec 7, 2009)

haha ya theyre both lil blondies and so is the mom. maybe ill get her to jump in too bahaha.

anyways mr. west and all others still checkin in the photoshoot were refering to is still up and on page 60.


----------



## genfranco (Dec 7, 2009)

the mom tooo?... Chingao.. U get the mom involved and im crowning u PIMP of RIU!


----------



## genfranco (Dec 7, 2009)

pSSSt.... Mr west... 

Its page 62 






Oh what the hell... 






BooMeR242 said:


> heres the mini shoot we decided to have sum fun with. thanks to my gf for supporting me and ur hard work.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Enjoy... 



OK the plants too...lol



     

     

     

  



     

     

 ​


There .... I wouldnt want people to waste too much time browsing... lol


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Dec 8, 2009)

genfranco said:


> pSSSt.... Mr west...
> 
> Its page 62
> 
> ...


LMAO I was thinking the same thing


----------



## bterz (Dec 8, 2009)

this ones a goodie..thats for sure.


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Dec 8, 2009)

bterz said:


> this ones a goodie..thats for sure.


Yeah, I have been trying to get my girl to pose with the ladies...no such luck so far..I even said we could keep her face out of it...still no..but I have not given up. lol


----------



## bterz (Dec 8, 2009)

put her in a Raider jersey and a black thong.


----------



## mr west (Dec 8, 2009)

cheers gen mate for the easy browse compainion bump lol. jus makes me feel jelous cuz we can grow outside with the ease of the medi card growers. This country fookin sucks lol


----------



## genfranco (Dec 8, 2009)

mr west said:


> cheers gen mate for the easy browse compainion bump lol. jus makes me feel jelous cuz we can grow outside with the ease of the medi card growers. This country fookin sucks lol



Viva California!


----------



## BooMeR242 (Dec 8, 2009)

hahahah thanks franco idk how u quoted all those pix but def makes it easier for everyone whos still tuned in to browse the final shots lol.

bterz; aint got a raiders jersey so maybe well just have to resort to a topless shoot again sorry to disapoint


----------



## notoriousb (Dec 8, 2009)

BooMeR242 said:


> hahahah thanks franco idk how u quoted all those pix but def makes it easier for everyone whos still tuned in to browse the final shots lol.
> 
> bterz; aint got a raiders jersey so maybe well just have to resort to a topless shoot again sorry to disapoint


hope you dont mind if I throw mine in the mix Boom, since we're on the subject


----------



## bterz (Dec 9, 2009)

boomer, I'd sure as hell hope u dont have a raiders jersey!! I Was talking about #1RaiderFan! 

notoriousB, niceeee garden & ass. props.


----------



## genfranco (Dec 9, 2009)

notoriousb said:


> hope you dont mind if I throw mine in the mix Boom, since we're on the subject


Im sure he doesnt mind... 

I wouldnt kick her out either....  thanks for the pose. G string next time maybe?


----------



## BooMeR242 (Dec 9, 2009)

bterz said:


> put her in a Raider jersey and a black thong.



lol thats wat u wrote brotha unless my english is bad.


-ya were still workin on outfit ideas for the shoot next lol.

thanks B ur pic was actually the inspiration cuz when u orignally posted that i showed my gf and shes like im down hahakiss-ass


----------



## bluetick (Dec 9, 2009)

Dude that harvest is SWEET! + REP (for the girlie pictures). OK, it was for the grow. Nice job man.


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Dec 9, 2009)

bterz said:


> put her in a Raider jersey and a black thong.


Dude, I have been working this idea hard. I told her last night that I wanted her to put on her Raider jersey and a black thong..which she did.  Then camera in hand I said come down to the room, you need to smell the buds now babe..that's when she said..nice try.  I think she will.. just gonna take some work..I'll try again when she is baked. She is complaining about not having a tan and shit..


----------



## genfranco (Dec 10, 2009)

#1Raiderfan420 said:


> Dude, I have been working this idea hard. I told her last night that I wanted her to put on her Raider jersey and a black thong..which she did.  Then camera in hand I said come down to the room, you need to smell the buds now babe..that's when she said..nice try.  I think she will.. just gonna take some work..I'll try again when she is baked. She is complaining about not having a tan and shit..


Sweet try!

I think a couple of tan sessions for her would be a nice pay off.... get rid of a quick 1/4 and give her the tan bro!


----------



## BooMeR242 (Dec 10, 2009)

hahaha ure gettin there raider. im sure she will one day. we'll be waitin.


bluetick thanks bro i was happy with my harvest for sure


----------



## bterz (Dec 10, 2009)

LOL, Tell her that 5 minutes in the room full of HPS = bronze skin!


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Dec 11, 2009)

BooMeR242 said:


> hahaha ure gettin there raider. im sure she will one day. we'll be waitin.
> 
> 
> bluetick thanks bro i was happy with my harvest for sure





bterz said:


> LOL, Tell her that 5 minutes in the room full of HPS = bronze skin!





genfranco said:


> Sweet try!
> 
> I think a couple of tan sessions for her would be a nice pay off.... get rid of a quick 1/4 and give her the tan bro!


Well I actually got the Raider jersey and thong pics, but the deal was she had to give me the ok to post. She has not. She doesn't like them and wants to re-take them. The good news is she is on board now, so it shouldn't be long. We just have to wait for my son to not be home again and we will try again. FYI I think they look great, but you know women.


----------



## notoriousb (Dec 11, 2009)

#1Raiderfan420 said:


> Well I actually got the Raider jersey and thong pics, but the deal was she had to give me the ok to post. She has not. She doesn't like them and wants to re-take them. The good news is she is on board now, so it shouldn't be long. We just have to wait for my son to not be home again and we will try again. FYI I think they look great, but you know women.


atta boy raider  

hope it's not a jamarcus russel jersey tho....


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Dec 11, 2009)

notoriousb said:


> atta boy raider
> 
> hope it's not a jamarcus russel jersey tho....


LOL If her or I owned a Russell jersey it would have been burned long before now


----------



## BooMeR242 (Dec 12, 2009)

hahaha oh man u guys crack me up, ya good work brotha i figured shed b down eventually. my gf is just laughin too good entertainment. still gotta find time for her next shoot. but ya i know women she complains same shit; "not as in shape as summer; not tan blaaah..."


----------



## BooMeR242 (Dec 12, 2009)

wats up guys finally gettin the ball rollin for my own indoor grow.

Picked up sum new SOUR GRAPE clones from my friends co-op and theyre from Oaksterdam up north.

its a 3way cross hybrid im stocked for it. everyone ive asked says theyve heard of it but no dispensery has tried it or carried it and thats wat an owner wanted to see me bring in since its brand new to oasketrdam and should blow up pretty quick so im hoping itll help get me ahead of the curve vending. starting off 4 clones in my closet setup with 2 T5 lamps fan etc. gonna veg em to mothers and take my own cuttings next month when i get the new pad and rooms setup to cycle flowering every month with the 4 600w hps lamps c02 etc. doin soilless to start off and got a legit recipe of nutes.

so thinknin i should start a new grow thread for everyone to follow and discuss everything there??? let me know wat u guys think. once i actually get my 2 10'x10' rooms built and clones in ill start a grow journal then but for now prob a seperate thread


----------



## delaner59 (Dec 13, 2009)

hey man tks for sharing your full grow lots of information here. makes me want to move down to cali and start some outdoor grows. i'm up here in washington and grow season is not easy. i'm growing indoor right now with a 400w hps. check out my thread i'll post it in my signature. neway nice work cool to follow ur thread.


----------



## mr west (Dec 13, 2009)

delaner59 said:


> hey man tks for sharing your full grow lots of information here. makes me want to move down to cali and start some outdoor grows. i'm up here in washington and grow season is not easy. i'm growing indoor right now with a 400w hps. check out my thread i'll post it in my signature. neway nice work cool to follow ur thread.


ready and waiting to see this link dude


----------



## notoriousb (Dec 13, 2009)

BooMeR242 said:


> wats up guys finally gettin the ball rollin for my own indoor grow.
> 
> Picked up sum new SOUR GRAPE clones from my friends co-op and theyre from Oaksterdam up north.
> 
> ...


yea I know a couple buddies up here who did the sour grape this outdoor season. they planted them right at the water table near lake tahoe and only fertilized them once and then came back for harvest and it was still damn dank for only checking them once. you should be satisfied with that strain for a little while tho  

but yea man, we're just waitin for that new link


----------



## BooMeR242 (Dec 13, 2009)

well good to hear sumone has a lil knowledge of the strain so far haha. ill get my shit together later today hopefully and post the new thread


----------



## BooMeR242 (Dec 13, 2009)

aight ladies got the new thread goin the link is in my sig or click this hyperlink below. hope u all come bring ur friends enjoy!


https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/282773-boomers-2400w-sour-grape-growop.html#post3520907


----------



## smartsoverambition (Jan 2, 2010)

very nice man


----------



## DaGambler (Jan 31, 2010)

*You, sir, are a credit to this community. God bless you !!! And keep it up.*


.


----------



## sensisensai (Mar 18, 2010)

I say this with love... Bastard. Lol killer grass man. Glad I took ur advice on jumpin to page 62 lol stay high man. Btw u into rap? If so u should check out los marijuano, gangstas wlol


----------



## haze2 (Mar 18, 2010)

I will be reading this one and many others from you Boomer, very nice plants man well done, I know Im late but better late then never. Haze2


----------



## BooMeR242 (Mar 19, 2010)

better late then never for sure hop on over to my new thread. the link is in my signature. theres a video of the two growrooms in process


----------

